# Magia General > Discusión general sobre ilusionismo >  Shalakabula

## ign

A ver, yo lo ví el lunes en Castilla La Mancha Televisión, y los invitados fueron Loles León y David Bustamante.
Loles hizo el juego de "la predicción del castillo de naipes" de la siguiente forma: De un mazo de unas 20 cartas, forzó una (bueno, creo que casi todas eran la misma exceptuando algún comodín, así que...). Después, a la hora de mostrar el castillo, se equivocó y mostró primero el lado que tiene todas las cartas iguales... Error que intentó corregir de forma penosa.
Bustamante: el juego de los discos de vinilo que cambian de color metiéndolos en una funda de papel (no conozco el nombre de ese juego). El juego hubiera estado bien... ...si no se hubiera olvidado de introducir un disco negro antes de sacar el primer disco de color...
Con ese panorama... ...tuvieron que nombrar ganadora a Loles (tenía que ganar uno de los dos, el que era malo o el que era peor).

Los magos estuvieron geniales, pero si tuviera que elegir un momento del programa, me quedaba sin lugar a dudas con la actuación de René Lavand.
¡Qué lástima que pusieran a Lavand casi al final del programa! Se ve que es prioritario ver a los famosos haciendo el tonto...

----------


## Ella

a ver, a ver....pero cuanto tiempo tienen para prepararse la rutina?....
oye, ley que tambien presentaba jimmy (el moreno de la zona disney) ya que esta es aficionado al ilusionismo...es asi?

----------


## ign

> a ver, a ver....pero cuanto tiempo tienen para prepararse la rutina?.... 
> oye, ley que tambien presentaba jimmy (el moreno de la zona disney) ya que esta es aficionado al ilusionismo...es asi?


Que yo sepa, disponen de una semana o así. De todos modos, en las imágenes de la preparación del juego no sale nada que desvele el secreto ni nada por el estilo (Loles salía aprendiendo a mezclar las cartas), así que nadie debe preocuparse en ese aspecto.

Sí, podría decirse que Jimmy es el co-presentador. Presentó a algún mago y estuvo sentado al lado de René Lavand durante su actuación. También salió a la calle con el libro de colorear (no recuerdo más de eso, porque fue al final y ya estaba medio dormido   :Wink:  ).

----------


## javifocus

Los que lo vean hoy a traves de canal 9 me parece que nos quedaremos sin Rene Lavand. 

http://www.rtvv.es/programas/shalakabulac.asp

----------


## ARENA

Si este programa del 9 es diferente al que vieron el lunes en telemadrid , que paso con el que vieron el lunes ? salio el viernes pasado ?

----------


## javifocus

Pues en telemadrid se estrena hoy tambien, segun la promo deberia ser el mismo que vieron el lunes en la tele de castilla la mancha (en la promo sale lo del escapismo con  la urna de agua), pero en la web de telemadrid no especifica nada. En canal 9 el primer programa se ve q ha desaparecido por arte de magia (chiste facil facil facil  :mrgreen: )

----------


## Saucead

Buenas a todos.
Voy a escribir un pequeño resumen.
 Se trata de un gran espectáculo de entretenimiento para el prime time basado en el mundo de la magia. Para ello, el programa reunirá a un grupo de jovenes ilusionistas que acompañarán a Paz Padilla. El equipo lo componen, entre otros, el portugués Luis de Matos, Murphy (“Megatrix”), Alberto de Figueiredo (“Ilusionarte”, Teatro Príncipe Gran Vía de Madrid), José Carlos García (mentalista español que ha participado en programas argentinos), Aisman (“No olvidarás”, Teatro Fígaro de Madrid), Yunke (mago de grandes aparatos), Jimmy Castro (ex presentador de “Zona Disney” y aprendiz de mago), María Potente (maga española), Tony Gambero (experto en magia en la calle). A este equipo podrían ir sumándose otros profesionales españoles y extranjeros. 

Saludos

----------


## Saucead

Buenas.
He seguido buscando información. 
Aunque otros ya lo han dicho:
Loles León y David Bustamante, al igual que todos los famosos que participan en “Shalakabula” firman una cláusula de confidencialidad en su contrato de 500.000 euros, en la que prometen no desvelar los secretos de todo lo que aprendan y vean en el programa.

Además el único problema que hay, es que la cagó, (y perdonenme la expresión vulgar) uno de los famosos. No se le pueden pedir peras al olmo ....

Saludos

----------


## eidanyoson

Espero que en Telemadrid pongan desde el primero y enteros. Que ganas tengo, ¡que ganas! 8)

----------


## indiapu

Para los impacientes o para los que  no lo puedan ver en su ciudad , ahora mismo lo pueden ver en directo en la página http://www.telemadrid.es/home.pag

Pinchando  en donde ponde Directo Telemadrid Sat...

Un saludo, es un poco tarde pero me he dado cuenta ahora, lo siento...
Yo voy a esperar a verlo "normal"

----------


## Samuel magic

Muchas gracias indiapu!!!!!, ahora lo puedo ver, yo soy de chile y no llega ese canal acá, pero por internet ahora lo puedo ver, muy bueno el programa eh.

Saludos  :P

----------


## Ella

ya termino...bueno, lo del mago que sale a "castigar" al famoso que perdio..ufff, es que una guillitina, es normal de esperar que no saldra la cabeza rodando, si le tirara cuchillos o algo asi como hizo con el nadador...pero una guillitina!!
yo lo empece a ver desde las 11, desde cuando actuo maria del monte, que por cierto, me gusto mas que el otro porque el otro no dejaba de ver a su "profesor".
y el nieto de tamariz? que mono!!...y lo raro es que sea guapo, jajaja, es broma.

----------


## repente

No salio Lavand  :(

----------


## Ella

ya decia yo!!!, no salio...pense que me lo habia perdido.
y por cierto, la rutina de la bolsa y el huevo la han hecho en la vaguada, al lado de mi casa!!!
estoy por decir que tengo 17 para ir y ser la nueva "harry potter" :D, solo que no se como ocultar mis grandes pechos :roll:

----------


## Iván Manso

René Lavand sale en el primer programa. En Telemadrid, no sé por qué, se ha empezado a emitir por el segundo. Desconozco si la próxima semana pondrán el primero.

Un saludo

IvI

----------


## nick63nick

> ya decia yo!!!, no salio...pense que me lo habia perdido.
> y por cierto, la rutina de la bolsa y el huevo la han hecho en la vaguada, al lado de mi casa!!!
> estoy por decir que tengo 17 para ir y ser la nueva "harry potter" :D, solo *que no se como ocultar mis grandes pechos* :roll:


Juer....jajajajajajaja......pero tu no estabas "especializada" en bolas de esponjaaaaaaa :Confused: ??........  :Wink:  

 :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## eidanyoson

¿después de la gillotina salió algo más? es q tuve q apagar la minitele en azul...

----------


## Ella

despues de la guillitina vino lo mejor eidan, porque actuo yunque: metio a una chica en una caja y la fue comprimiendo hasta ya mas no poder, pero la chica aun asi movia cabeza, amanitos y pies.
y el otro mago (creo que portugues que no recuerdo el nombre) metio unos comics a una cajita pequeña, la mostro por todas sus caras y de ella ivan saliendo superheroes sin parar,superman, el zorro, los increibles....al final el mago se mete dentro de la cajita y deja sus manos fuera, al tirar de sus manos salen dos mujeres por los costados y el desaparece, enfocan a todos los superheroes y el zorro se desenmascara y es el   :Lol:

----------


## Manel Vicenç

> despues de la guillitina vino lo mejor eidan, porque actuo yunque: metio a una chica en una caja y la fue comprimiendo hasta ya mas no poder, pero la chica aun asi movia cabeza, amanitos y pies.
> y el otro mago (creo que portugues que no recuerdo el nombre) metio unos comics a una cajita pequeña, la mostro por todas sus caras y de ella ivan saliendo superheroes sin parar,superman, el zorro, los increibles....al final el mago se mete dentro de la cajita y deja sus manos fuera, al tirar de sus manos salen dos mujeres por los costados y el desaparece, enfocan a todos los superheroes y el zorro se desenmascara y es el


Que juego tan bonito!

----------


## indiapu

Hola, para el que no lo pueda ver o no lo haya podido ver, todavía hay una oportunidad.   :Smile1:  

Este Martes lo podrán en Canal Sur a las 22:30. Para verlo hay ir a la página:  www.canalsur.es. Y pinchar en ver la tele en directo.

Tendreis que tener instalado el Real Player que lo podeis descargar de manera totalmente gratuita aqui:

http://forms.real.com/netzip/intl/in...e&type=rp10_es

Un saludo.

----------


## Ella

> Sobre el nieto de tamariz a mi personalmente me pareció algo soso, pero bueno, es joven aún para tener la gracia del abuelo xD.


ey, que ese niño si acaso llevara recien un año o seguramente menos en la magia   :Wink:

----------


## wallace

A mi, la verdad, me gusto bastante. Quizas le falta algo de rodaje al programa, mas dinamismo, pero bueno en lineas generales bien.

María del Monte, madre mía que tía me saca de quicio, es que no deja es el peor tipo de persona para hacerle magia, todo el tiempo intentandoi hacerse la graciosa y cortandole el ritmo al mago de turno. David meca que me no me cae muy bien, megustó más , aunque se le vio algo del juego, me dió la impresión de que se lño había currado bastante mas que la otra.

Muy bueno Luis de Matos con los superheroes, me encantó. En un vídeo vi algo parecido a Lance Burton, que es impresionante, pero personalmente me  gustó aun mas la versión de Luis de Matos.

El mentalista luis carlos o como se llamase, creo con la broma a Meca logro  un ambiente de tensión bstante bueno para el efecto que presentó, lo que pasa es que no me terminó del todo la forma de llevarlo a cabo, quizás porque se lo vi recientemente a Blake en otro programa que creo lo llevo mejor.

El resto de los magos me gustaron bastante, y sobre el tema de revelar secretos, no lo vi tan peligroso  pensaba que iba a ser peor, claro que hbrá que ver los siguientes.

----------


## Magic Kay

A mí me decepcionó un poco. La falta de ritmo era evidente, y para eso no ayudó nada la estructura del programa, demasiado supeditada a los dos "famosetes" de turno. La presencia de María del Monte fue un atentado al buen gusto, ya que se dedicó a tratar de acaparar protagonismo pasando por encima de todo el mundo.

Lo mejor, desde luego, y con mucha diferencia, los magos.

Dando un repaso:
-Luis de Matos: Estuvo genial, creando la atmósfera necesaria para crear una ilusión de las que dan que hablar. Primero hizo el juego ORIGAMI, en el que hace aparecer y desaparecer a una mujer en y desde una caja pequeñísima; para concluír la noche con el juego de los superhéroes ya comentados que dejó a todo el mundo con la boca abierta.

-Murphy: Muy simpático, hizo el juego de presentación con los D.lite, forzando un As de corazones de manera bastante convincente. Luego, sorprendentemente, no le dieron más bola.

-Alberto de Figueiredo: Genial y simpatiquísimo, hizo el juego de escapismo en que se encierra con un espectador y acaba, atado, con la chaqueta de este. Un clásico, pero no por ello menos espectacular.

Estos dos fueron los "profesores" de los famosos, y podemos estar tranquilos, porque no desvelaron nada. Lo único, lo que mostraron Meca y Del Monte con su, lógica, torpeza.

José Carlos García (a este le conocía de un crucero que hice hace un par de años): Estuvo bien en la broma  (atar a David Meca contra una pared, vendarle los ojos, y lanzarle cuchillos), pero quedó demasiado forzado por el "acojone" del invitado. Luego hizo el de poner un cuchillo escondido, de punta,  con bolsas de papel. para irlas aplastando una a una, con riesgo de clavarse la hoja de 30cm. Muy espectacular y, gracias a unos vídeos que puso con magos haciendo el juego, y equivocándose, pareció muy arriesgado. En mi casa, desde luego, la gente estaba en silencio y expectante.

Sigo en el próximo mensaje...

----------


## Ella

si, si, los videos crearon una espectacion y suspense increible, tanto en mi casa como en el plato...no habia mas que ver a la gente como se cubria los ojos, fue un gran acierto lo de poner los videos, despes crei que era un forzaje, pero bueno...eso ya es otro tema.
el mago que hizo la bolsa y el huevo ademas de la  magia callejera como se llamaba?

----------


## Magic Kay

-Aisman: Estuvo muy mal, y lo siento de veras. Seguro que él mismo se habrá dado cuenta. Un mago de su reputación no debería prestarse a algo así por unos minutos en televisión. Comenzó muy serio, pero el espantajo que le hizo María del Monte, evidentemente preparado, lo dejó en ridículo a beneficio de la cantaora. Hubo, incluso, momentos en que el propio mago la reía las gracias. Espero que en los próximos programas arregle el desaguisado.

Además el juego elegido no ayudó. Una guillotina, montada de esa manera, sin cortar ningún objeto previamente (ni una zanahoria) no asusta a nadie. Los espectadores saben que no le van a rebanar la cabeza a la invitada, pero hombre, un poco de "historia" no viene mal para asustar un poco.

-Yunke: Hizo dos números. Uno, bastante desagradable, en el que simulaba tragarse una aguja —con hilo— "arreglando" trajes de novia mientras curraba de modisto. El desenlace era que se sacaba la aguja y el hilo, del estómago. No ví la magia por ninguna parte, la verdad, y era más bien un espectáculo asqueroso. El otro, que ya se ha descrito, estuvo bien. Un aparato "exprimidor" genial.

-Jimmy Castro: Apenas presentó nada, tapado por Paz Padilla (muy apagada para lo que es habitual en ella) y horrorizado, imagino, por el espectáculo "Del Monte"

-María Potente: en este programa solo se la vió votar por uno de los famosos, diciendo que las magas también existen... Para luego no hacer ningún juego. Leyendo el foro he entendido que ya lo haría en el programa anterior, ya que este era el segundo, pero lo del jurado quedó muy mal, ya que no presentaron a nadie.

-Tony Gambero: Estuvo gracioso el chaval. El juego que le hizo con cartas le quedó bien, ya que fue muy rápido e inesperado. Creo, sinceramente, que el empalme lo hemos visto los que lo hemos buscado, y que el espectador profano se quedó encantado. La parte de "Magia en la calle" a imagen y semejanza de los programas americanos quedó bien. Lo único que no me gustó es que tenía que hacer un "truco" en menos de 1 minuto, lo que devaluaba, para mi gusto, la realización del mismo.

-Dani Tamariz: No sé dónde he leído que estaba un poco soso. Hombre, si era la primera vez que iba a la tele... Debía estar acojonao... De todas maneras, para mi gusto, le faltó un poquillo de desparpajo al principio. Pero es normal, no va a tenerlo con su edad. Según se fue sintiendo más a gusto se soltó y quedó muy, muy bien.
En cualquier caso, por lo que sé, lleva más de tres años siendo mago y es de los mejores de su edad. No me extraña, con los genes que lleva   :? 

Confío en que lo de poner primero el segundo episodio lo arreglen la próxima semana y podamos ver a René Lavand...

----------


## Magic Kay

Ella, lo pongo por ahí, Toni Gambero. Yo no lo conocía de nada.

Tuvo gracia la frase que hacía decir a todo el mundo, que en tiempos de la única Televisión Española le hubiera catapultado a la fama de inmediato, con todo el público repitiendo la frasecita... VA BIEN, VA BIEN, o algo así  :-)

----------


## Solitude

Yo vi la segunda mitad del programa y me impresionó mucho todo lo referente a la magia de escenario. ¿Alguien sabe cómo hacen lo de salir superheroes y lo de la chica comprimida? 

Lo que no me sorprendió en ningún momento fue lo referente a la cartomagia. El cartómago era muy habilidoso, pero como se ha dicho por ahí, los empalmes no parece que sean lo suyo. Por cierto, que el juego en el que realiza el empalme viene en el libro de Canuto. Muy bello y espectacular el juego, sin duda está entre mis favoritos. Una pena la forma en la que hizo el empalme. Quitó gran parte del efecto del juego.

A mi Maria del Monte me cae bestial de bien. Me parece una persona encantadora y majísima. De lo que no hay. David Meca tambien me cae muy bien. Para mi, casi mejor no podían haber elegido. Seguro que no tardarán en invitar a Bertín Obsborne siguiendo en la misma linea de personas llanas y majas.

----------


## Saucead

Buenas a todos.
Gran programa el de shalakabula, aunque quizás demasiado largo para empezar a las 22.00.
En canal 9 empezaron desde el segundo programa, porque no apareció david bustamante como por aquí decían y no hubo el escapismo del cofre en el agua como algunas sinopsis decían.
Es todo.
Saludos

----------


## powerchisper

Perdonad pero .... yo llevo tiempo intentando saber cuando lo echan en canal sur , y aun no lo se (no tengo mucho tiempo para ver television )

Alguien me lo podria d3ecir , aunque sea repetirse ??
gracias colegas

----------


## aisman

hola soy Aisman en canal sur lo pasan el martes a las 22:00, RECIBE UN CORDIAL SALUDO

----------


## indiapu

Hola en la página http://www.vertele.com si pones la programacion de Canal Sur para el Martes 7 de noche pone que empieza a las 22:20.
Así que sobre esa hora será, de todas maneras me imagino que hay un desfase entre la hora en que empieza por internet y la que empieza por la tele. Es decir por internet empezará un poco mas tarde ¿cuanto? No lo se, yo lo pondria a partir de las 22:20 y a esperar...  :roll: 

Un saludo

----------


## Xavi-Z

> -Aisman: Estuvo muy mal, y lo siento de veras. Seguro que él mismo se habrá dado cuenta. Un mago de su reputación no debería prestarse a algo así por unos minutos en televisión. Comenzó muy serio, pero el espantajo que le hizo María del Monte, evidentemente preparado, lo dejó en ridículo a beneficio de la cantaora. Hubo, incluso, momentos en que el propio mago la reía las gracias. Espero que en los próximos programas arregle el desaguisado.


Estoy de acuerdo contigo en que fue el número más flojo del programa aunque no lo achacaría a Aisman si no más bien a Maria del Monte que sobreactuó exageradamente y lo estropeó todo. Creo que quien hizo el ridiculo fue ella y no Aisman, esa fue la sensanción que quedó en mi casa al menos. No había nada que hacer, es lo que había y lo toreó como pudo. Esperaremos al próximo programa a ver que tal.

Por lo demás todo estupendo, yo disfruté como un tonto con una tiza (estaba viendo magia en la tele!!) y desde el punto de vista del profano creo que también estuvo bien el programa (a mi mujer le gustó bastante).

Los que más me gustaron: Luis de Matos y Jose Carlos García (muy currada la atmósfera). 

Punto negativo para Telemadrid por empezar con el segundo programa, creo que a partir de ahora lo veré en Castilla la Mancha TV (los lunes a las 22.00 horas)

Saludos.  :Wink:

----------


## Magic Kay

Holas:

Estamos de acuerdo, Xavi-Z, pienso lo mismo que tú. Creo que lo he expresado en repetidos mensajes. María del Monte hizo lo que pudo para ser protagonista, y no la importó llevarse a todo el mundo por delante, incluído Aisman (también lo hizo en parte con los demás). Lamentablemente, la Del Monte es bien conocida, mientras Aisman, un excelente y magnífico mago, lo es menos, por lo que el resultado, para mi gusto, redundó más en beneficio de la "flamenca". Bien que me pese. Por otra parte, estoy convencido que Aisman remontará el vuelo en próximos programas. Calidad mágica y personal no le faltan.

----------


## ARENA

Yo ya me hize pelotas..... Los martes es en canal sur ( El de Andalucia verdad ? El del sol ?) y los viernes en TeleMadrid. Estoy en lo correcto ?

----------


## pacotaco

estas en lo correcto , ya lo digo mas arriba; canalsur martes 7 22:20

----------


## wallace

Alguien sabe que tal audiencia obtuvo el programa el viernes. Yo suelo visitar vertele y formulatv, donde ponen las audiencias, pero  de las autonómicas no dan datos.

----------


## Ella

yo aclarare (por si acaso) que lo que me desgrado fue el juego elegido (la guillotina), ya que solo hacia que maria del monte de disfuerce, sobreactue, y haga un numerito exponiendo al mago a ser incluso tratado sin respeto.
creo que un trile habria molado mas hacerle a maria, asi queda "bien".
habria preferido ver a cualquier pesona disfrazada haciendo la guillotina (como "el chacal"  de sabado gigante)y a isman actuando, que a isman haciendo la guillotina, no hablo de su vestimenta, ni que la gente gritara su nombre al salir, eso me gusto....

----------


## halexx

Una cosa....

tengo 12 años....

alomejor me llevan al programa a actuarr....
No se k hare...   que keda bien en magia de escenario :Confused:  :Confused:  asiaassss

----------


## Potamito

> Una cosa....
> 
> tengo 12 años....
> 
> alomejor me llevan al programa a actuarr....
> No se k hare...   que keda bien en magia de escenario asiaassss


Depende de lo que sepas y quieras hacer...
para cuando sería?

----------


## Ella

que sabes hacer?...eso es lo mejor, has lo que sepas, mira al nieto de tamariz, hizo un juego de cartas automatico, no te compliques, solamente se desenvuelto, como sugerencia, fijate cual es el toca narices y controlalo, no se si te diste cuenta pero maria del monte daba la impresion que iva a pillar, la forma en que miraba al niño no era como la de los otros por eso (creo) que el chaval se dio cuenta y le hizo elegir a ella la carta.

----------


## Saucead

Buenas a todos.
Parece ser que la habeís tomado con María del Monte.
Que si sobreactua, que si iba a coger el truco y a fastidiar ...
Yo creo que lo mejor sería hablar de la magia, y no de los famosos que actuaron, o sobreactuaron.
Respecto a lo de la guillotina, si no se ponen zanahorias, o algun otro objeto que se parta cuando cae la cuchilla, nadie se cree, que eso pueda cortar de verdad, y pasa de ser un truco a ser un simple gag o chiste sin ningún sentido.
Bueno, saludos a todos.

----------


## MJJMarkos

Lo siento, de verdad, mi opinión:

He visto los dos programas, por TDT y Canal Sur hoy el segundo:

Lo mejor: Alberto, Murphy, Luis, Armando (¡maestro!) y Yunke.

Lo peor: El resto.

En la dama me crucifican pero aquí me esplayo, porque todos opinais lo mismo supongo pero pocos lo expresais. En la dama muchos, pero muy pocos lo expresan.

Aisman me lo imaginaba super serio. Yo nunca le había visto y la verdad... esa entrada en plan Humor AMARILLO, ha sido ridícula... ¡Aisman! ¡Aisman!.

Es como cuando salía un saca mantecas en los espectáculos de lucha libre que echaban por la mañana: que sensación. Frase oida en mi casa: Este no es mago no ? Será humorista o alguien contratado para hacer de no? porque vamo...

Y no quiero ofender, pero vaya forma de presentar la Guillotina. Franky de Sevilla le saca un partido BESTIAL.

El mentalista era Anthony Blake 2. Mismo tono de voz, misma cadencia en la voz, misma forma de expresarse... Su número no le llega ni a la suela de los zapatos (con menos medios) al de Blake.

Y me dejo para el último al "mejor":

El gambero. Aquí en Sevilla ya tenía fama... "que sí es un tamariz 2, mezclandolo con pepe", "las mismas bromas".

Y no es MALO ser un Anthony Blake 2, o un Tamariz 2, o un René 2... el problema es presentarte en la tele como profesional y serlo. Para estar en televisión hay que tener tu propio estilo, o al menos currártelo mucho.

Pepe sólo hubo y habrá uno, y Gambero imita hasta sus bromas...

¡Pero es que COPIA (literalmente) la presentación de la carta gafe de... Mario el Mago!!!! El presidente del círculo.

Vamos...

Me ha parecido un programa malisimo, pesado pesado y encima larguisimo.

Y para colmo, lo mejor, le dan nada y menos en pantalla a Dani... y Ana! Si es que lo llevan en los genes! Que buenos!!! A mi me pirra la madre, que la veo guapisima, pero es que el niño... el niño es muy bueno joder.

Fichad a Dani coño!

Un saludo, y lo siento.

----------


## Mago Aranda

bueno pues yo sigo pensando que elprograma es super larrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrgo
le sobra una hora
...para un programa semanal no es necesario dos horas y media xd
horita y media es el punto y dejar a la gente con ganas..lo poco gusta lo mucho empacha .lo bueno si breve dos veces bueno
lo de hacer la magia los famosos no me hace gracia ninguna

 lo de la camara oculta menos esto no es inocente inocente


 los magos unos muy bien otros menos bien en fin esa es mi opinion   se hace el programa pesao hasta para um mago porque porque es muy larrrrgo.

----------


## wallace

> El mentalista era Anthony Blake 2. Mismo tono de voz, misma cadencia en la voz, misma forma de expresarse...


Totalmente cierto, si cierras lños ojos, te parece Anthony Blake. Por otro creo que logró un buen ambiente de tensión con la broma de los cuchillos a Meca y las imagenes, aunque estan un poco sobradas. De todas formas este juego lo hizo Blake hace poco en otro programa y me gustó mucho más. El padre de mi novia, que también lo había visto´, dijo " Este lo hizo el Anthony Blake el otro día mucho mejor"


A mí en lineas generales si que me gustó, aunque es verdad que tiene muchas cosas que mejorar.

----------


## Tony G.

Hola, hace tiempo que no escribia en el foro, pero despues de ver ayer el programa en tv (bueno, lo vi a partir del mentalista) me veo obligado a opinar yo tambien. No sabía que había durado tannnnto, a mi me parecio bien pero solo vi la mitad (por lo que he leido aqui), lo de que los famosos hagan TRUCOS no me parece bien porque no dejan de ser eso, TRUCOS, y que alguien esté preparando una presentación, etc etc, y lleguen en el programa y se lo destripe un famosillo, pues al carajo todo el ensallo, porque despues, será "el truco que hizo no se quien en la tele", no será el milagro que hizo el Mago X, y asi parece que cualquiera puede hacerlo si conoce el truco.

Acerca de las actuaciones de los "profesionales", también mucho que desear y mucho "me recuerda a...", sin embargo, y para mi gusto, lo mejor, la ilusion de la caja vacía de la que salieron todos los personajes de comic.

Salu2 a to2.

----------


## Mago Aranda

hola tony G..para mi tambien fue la mejor ilusion la de los personajes del comic...
 que para mi gusto deberian de haber dejado ese numero para el final del programa. por ser el mejor.    pues lo pusieron en el ecuador del programa en la mitad.un juegazo en mitad del programa..en fin ellos sabran[/list]

----------


## pacotaco

YO PA termina de liarla..... :P 

es que le ponemos pegas a to, coño. Pa una vez que ponen un programa de magia en TV donde se ve mucha magia, le sacamos peros por tos laos....que si es mu largo que si este tio copia que si el otro es mu malo con los chistes.....

pos escribir a la direccion del programa con vuestras ideas y comentarios.....y si alguno se creo mejor que los que salen que se ofrezca para participar en el programa, sin mas.

Ojala pusieran programas de estos tan largos de otras actividades que me gustan y que no hay.......UNO de VIDEOJUEGOS, otro de AEROMODELISMO, otro de HOME CINEMA.....joder seria la repera...... 8-)

----------


## halexx

> Iniciado por halexx
> 
> Una cosa....
> 
> tengo 12 años....
> 
> alomejor me llevan al programa a actuarr....
> No se k hare...   que keda bien en magia de escenario asiaassss
> 
> ...



No se para cuendo seria me tienen que llamar del programa.....

Que os parece la botella que aparece y desaparece??'

----------


## Potamito

halexx, está muy bueno ese efecto, cuando te deberían llamar??
que tipo de magia realizas??

saludos

----------


## MJJMarkos

> YO PA termina de liarla..... :P 
> 
> es que le ponemos pegas a to, coño. Pa una vez que ponen un programa de magia en TV donde se ve mucha magia, le sacamos peros por tos laos....que si es mu largo que si este tio copia que si el otro es mu malo con los chistes.....
> 
> pos escribir a la direccion del programa con vuestras ideas y comentarios.....y si alguno se creo mejor que los que salen que se ofrezca para participar en el programa, sin mas.
> 
> Ojala pusieran programas de estos tan largos de otras actividades que me gustan y que no hay.......UNO de VIDEOJUEGOS, otro de AEROMODELISMO, otro de HOME CINEMA.....joder seria la repera...... 8-)


Es respetable tu opinión. ¿No lo es la nuestra?

No me hace falta escribir a la dirección del programa para dar ninguna idea porque conmigo no han contado para hacerlo. Soy un mero espectador.

Y nadie se cree mejor, personalmente me guardo la opinión de mi magia con respecto o en comparación a..., pero que Gambero no está entre la elite no es nada que tenga que descrubiros yo... yo tampoco lo estoy, pero si él está, muchos otros que conozco podrían estar y hacerlo mejor que él.

Y una cosa es imitar y otra cosa COPIAR: Gambero ayer COPIO a Mario Sanchez el Mago y al difunto Pepe Carroll. COPIÓ. Repito. 

Y encima hizo un juego que Dani Tamariz lo había hecho 100.000 veces mejor. Eso demuestra que Gambero es de todo, menos uno de los mejores magos del mundo (como anunciaron el otro día).

¿Qué le vamos a hacer?

Carroll, Magomigue, René, Tamariz, Blake... son personalidad muy marcadas que tienen un estilazo y eso se nota. Puedes imitar, incluso copiar, pero JAMÁS puede copiar en televisión. Eso es tristisimo.

Y por supuesto, mi opinión es que fue aburridisimo. 

Y como yo, cientos de magos, hoy he hablado con muchisimos del programa, ninguno lo aguantó hasta el final, salvo creo que yo.

Quizás tu nunca conocistes Luna de Verano, o el famosisimo chan-ta-ta-chan. Eso sí eran programas de magia.

----------


## ARENA

Como se llama el extranjero que salio en las mesas haciendo la rutina con la caja de pañuelos desechables ? en la que los tira detras del espectador ? Hay algun video de el ?

----------


## ARENA

Pues yo que soy medio profano y lo aguante hasta el final  hay algunas cosas que me gustaron mucho.Aunque si creo que es demasiado largo no deberian sacar a todos los magos en el mismo `programa porque en pocos meses se tendra que acabar el programa porque se quedara todo el mundo sin trucos.

1- La rutina que hizo el extranjero con los pañuelos desechables que los tiraba detras del chico me parecio muy divertida ( podrian decirme como como se llama este tio y si hay algun video de el?)

2- Las 2 de Luis de Matos Origami y Superheroes ( Como hace eso  :Confused:  tiene que ver el fondo verdad  :Confused: )

3- Tony Gambero en la rutina de las cuerdas me parecio una presentacion divertida pero un Error muy grande fue hacer el mismo truco que el niño..

No me gusto nada :

1- La gillotina ( Y ojo!!! no lo digo por Aisman sino por el juego en si)

2- Yunque no me gusta nada

3-El mago que se pone la chaqueta cuando esta atado , para ser gracioso hay que tener gracia.

----------


## MJJMarkos

Varias cosas:

El Juego lo popularizó Slydini. El mago es Armando Lucero, un maestro.

Alberto (el de las cuerdas) estuvo bien, lo que pasa que ese juego lo popularizó Pepe Carroll, y con él te partías.

Lo de la guillotina lo comparto contigo ARENA, no me gusta, ni cómo se hizo, ni el juego en sí.

----------


## Ella

> Y una cosa es imitar y otra cosa COPIAR: Gambero ayer COPIO a Mario Sanchez el Mago y al difunto Pepe Carroll. COPIÓ. Repito.


mmmm, esto es bastante poco profecional, es como si un modisto copiara el modelo de una falda (por decir algo)y luego lucrara con ello,habiando salido del trabajo e imaginacion de otro....
(pongo el ejemplo de la falda porque mas o menos los se hacen los mismos pero el humor, la historia, presentacion la hace cada mago y en ella se reflaja mucho su forma de ser, el estilo, en este caso el modelo de la falda).

yo he estado pensando hoy y:
si a todo el mundo se le dice que no se presente un juego hasta controlarlo bien, hacerlo suyo, no solo por si se revela el juego en algun fallo, si no que es para conseguir hacer MAGIA y trasmitir....por que se deja salir a los famosos a hacer "eso"?? jope, que le den mas tiempo para trabajarse el juego al menos...
por otra parte hay grandes profecionales detras de este programa, y estoy segura que a muchos de ellos no se les "escucha",estan porque saben que si no son ellos, seran otros y posiblemente gente que les dara igual y se pueden dejar manipular por las exigencias de la productora (lamentablemente)
pero aun asi este programa solo sirve para que la gente vea "trucos", es decir, que todo tiene un "como se hace" y se puede aprender facilmente (segun el programa, el profano aveces no distingue si esta bien o mal hecho).
y a nosotros contentarnos con tener la oportunidad de ver a magos en la tele haciendo magia (tantos los del programa como invitados).

----------


## Mago Aranda

hola arena el juego de las pelotitas de papel por encima de la cabeza ya lo llevo a la fama slydini en sus buenos tiempos..el que realiza el juego es armando de lucero ..
el juego de la chaqueta...cuando lo hacia carroll ese juego te meabas de risa.y esque carroll era mucho carroll.

hay un refran que dice mas vale caer en gracia que ser gracioso

----------


## Ella

> hola arena el juego de las pelotitas de papel por encima de la cabeza ya lo llevo a la fama slydini


arena, si es de slydini seguramente este en su libro que recientemente ha sacado paginas.

----------


## halexx

> halexx, está muy bueno ese efecto, cuando te deberían llamar??
> que tipo de magia realizas??
> 
> saludos


se supone que me deberian llamar durante esta semana...aunque no se cuendo....

Realizo sobre todo magia con cartas aunk si te digo la verdad de todo un poko...

Alomejor no se yo si comprarme para hacerlo la bolsa y el huevo y la bola zombi.... k t parece?

----------


## Solitude

"para ser gracioso hay que tener gracia".

Bueno, yo creo que se necesita más que ser gracioso para caer en gracia. Son necesarias las tablas y el saber estar en un escenario. Hay personas con mucha gracia natural en la vida cotidiana que cuando se tienen que subir a un escenario la pierden por completo. También al revés, hay quién sabe ser muy gracioso frente al público siendo en la vida real más soso que la comida de un hospital.

----------


## Mago Aranda

ELLA...desde luego que el programa no transmite al profano lo dificil que es ser un Mago.el programa hace creer al profano que todos los juegos de magia se pueden realizar mas o menos bien en unos dias de ensayo.y que cualquiera puede ser un mago en unos meses.puesto que los juegos que realizan los famosos no son de muy dificil ejecucion, 

    os lo digo de verdad la magia tiene sus reglas y si una productora no le interesan las reglas de la magia fuera y punto...se ha puesto de moda de que los famosos hagan cosas que no son las que realmente hacen como en la 1º de television española ..bailar..o ahora en antena 3 cantar los famosos que no son cantantes .o un programa de cocina no se donde que tambien van los famosos.la magia ha entrado al trapo con esto
que si no es asi no se puede hacer el programa ,,pues no se hace ,que pasa .la magia se promociona mejor de otras maneras..ejemplo en la 1º de tve en sabado noche el sabado salio Jorge Blass hizo dos intervenciones en la 1º el presentador de martes y trece hizo magia gracias a las manos de jorge blass en el juego que le coloca la chaqueta y el se coloca detras sin que se le vea nada...luego hizo el efecto de la nieve llenando todo el plato de papelitos...asi se promociona bien la magia eso es lo que le da fuerza a la magia y a nuestro arte un programa de magia no debe de ser muy largo pues esto va en contra de nuestro arte.
un programa de magia no es para que venga un famoso a descuartizar la magia...otra cosa seria que hicieran concursos de gente novel quiero decir concursos con gente aficionada  con su casting correspondiente ..entonces competirian entre gente que de verdad hace bien la magia,y le gusta nuestro arte..cuando asi como se hace
 le hara daño a muchos de los juegos de magia de nuestro repertorio
y a la magia mas que beneficiarla yo diria que la deja como un arte de segundo categoria 


que esten los mejores magos en un programa no quiere decir que el programa sera un exito asegurado..
para tener exito en una cosa no es suficiente ser el mejor

tienes que organizar el programa de una forma que tenga el ritmo adecuado...... quiero decir que el programa  no se puede hacer pesado--
a la gente hay que dejarlas con ganas no empachados de ver magia
y este se hace pesado tras 2 horas y 20 o mas ..

os acordais de 

tantatachan  de tamariz excepcional

y de
magia humor y fantasia... de  Magic  Andreu ....
que se hizo en tele 5.... pues si os acordais era mejor construido que este. ya que la gente se quedaba con ganas de que llegara el dia para poder ver de nuevo a magic andreu y los magos que venian de todo el mundo .

en este programa no fallan los magos ..fallan otras cosas ,para el que sea buen entendedor, sabra a lo que me refiero .....bueno ahi queda eso de momento

----------


## Ella

> se supone que me deberian llamar durante esta semana...aunque no se cuendo....
> 
> Realizo sobre todo magia con cartas aunk si te digo la verdad de todo un poko...
> 
> Alomejor no se yo si comprarme para hacerlo la bolsa y el huevo y la bola zombi.... k t parece?


si te van a llamar esta semana, has cartas.
no hagas el juego mas dificil tecnicamente, recuerda que el profano no ve la tecnica, ve el efecto y lo que trasmites con tu  magia, has el juego que mas domines, que sea mas tuyo y ya.

----------


## Potamito

> se supone que me deberian llamar durante esta semana...aunque no se cuendo....
> 
> Realizo sobre todo magia con cartas aunk si te digo la verdad de todo un poko...
> 
> Alomejor no se yo si comprarme para hacerlo la bolsa y el huevo y la bola zombi.... k t parece?


La verdad es que si te van a llamr esta semana mejor que presentes lo que sabes hacer, no te desgastes tratando de aprender una rutina nueva, hace cuanto practicas cartomágia? que tipo de juegos realizas?

----------


## ARENA

Es que no se porque carambas ahora para que funcione un programa tiene que haber  "famosos",como en el truco que hizo Luis de Matos atravez de la televisión, este truco lo han hecho otros magos con simbolos y cartas y es precioso, pero ayer con la cara de famos queda horrible .

Por otro lado queria hablar sobre el tema copiar, mi personalidad haciendo magia es mas bien seria,que pasaria si tienes que hacerle magia a niños, no seria mejor copiar una rutina que funciona en lugar de usar la tuya propia que aburre como ostras a los crios ? que opinan.

----------


## ARENA

ah se me olvidaban un par de cosas :

Por un lado me encanta ver trucos en la tele que hago yo ,me hace sentir super buen mago (jeje)

Pero por otro lado me da un poco de rabia que ahora que se los haga a la gente talvez diran " Ese salio en la tele " Grrrr o como el de las cenizas en el brazo , ahora pensaran " Si lo hace un niño es porque debe ser una chorrada.


o no ?

----------


## mariio

pues la verdad esqe yo me esperaba algo mas pero bueno
he llamado para actuar en lo de jovenes magos pero m lo kiero currar
ya se lo que voy a hacer 
pro el chaval q fue me decepciono por la mala presentacion

----------


## MJJMarkos

Con todos mis respetos mariio.

El chaval que fue se llama Daniel Tamariz. Es nieto de Juan Tamariz e hijo de Ana Tamariz (sí sí, esa, la de la escuela tan famosa). A ese ni TU, ni YO le vamos a decir nada de la presentación, porque ya su abuelo se encarga (y eso lo he visto yo con mis propios ojos). 

PD: Ese niño hace magia pa flipar. Tienes que tener muy buen nivel o conocerle muy poco para hablar tan sobradamente :D. A lo mejor no es tan salao como tu o yo, pero es que ese niño tiene menos edad que tu y que yo. De todas formas, para la magia no hay que ser "sala'o". Hay que ser mago.

----------


## halexx

Me llaman en esta semana pero no quiere decir que vaya a grabar esta semana... me cuentan lo k tengo k hacer... el tiempo que tengo.......   se supone que te da tiempo a preparar la rutina....

(esk la verdad que me explico un poko mal....)   lo siento

 :Smile1:

----------


## Potamito

> Me llaman en esta semana pero no quiere decir que vaya a grabar esta semana... me cuentan lo k tengo k hacer... el tiempo que tengo.......   se supone que te da tiempo a preparar la rutina....
> 
> (esk la verdad que me explico un poko mal....)   lo siento


Aaahh, pero de todas formas... que juegos sabes hasta ahora hacer de cartomagia?

saludos

----------


## Ella

> Me llaman en esta semana pero no quiere decir que vaya a grabar esta semana... me cuentan lo k tengo k hacer... el tiempo que tengo.......   se supone que te da tiempo a preparar la rutina....
> 
> (esk la verdad que me explico un poko mal....)   lo siento


aun asi, tu has cartas....aparte, como vas a hacer la bola zombie si estaras con gente a tu derecha y a tu izquierda? no te pondran en el escenario...
el nieto de tamariz hizo un juego automatico!!! con eso te digo todo.

----------


## halexx

a ver yo tengo muchas barajas pero kasi todas estan trukadar.. luego tengo la botella que sesaparece.....el libro de colores.. de cuerda a pañuelo ... aparicion de flores ....


Yo kerria hacer el dlite pero kiero la bolsa esa que tiene luces que no encuentro y algun juego de cartas o algo asi...

----------


## indiapu

Segun la web de Canal Sur:


*"Shalakabula", líder de su franja horaria en el estreno de ayer martes 
Los martes, a partir de las 22.20 horas* _

El programa que presenta, Paz Padilla, se sitúa en un share del 23,3% con una audiencia media en miles de 645.000 espectadores 

El estreno de ayer de "Shalakabula", en Canal Sur Televisión, con una cuota de pantalla del 23,3% y una audiencia media de 645.000 espectadores, fue líder de audiencia en Andalucía, según ha informado la empresa TSN Sofres, especializada en mediciones de audiencia. 
Canal Sur Televisión superó, en la franja de emisión del programa, a Tele 5 en 3,1 puntos de share; a TVE1 en 7,1 puntos y al estreno de "¿Cantas o qué?", de Antena 3, en más de 8 puntos.

El minuto de oro de "Shalakabula", que presenta la humorista de gaditana, Paz Padilla, se produjo a las 22:26 horas, momento en el que logró una audiencia media de 980.000 espectadores. El mejor share se consiguió a las 23:56 con un 39,2%. Además, 2.633.000 personas contactaron al menos durante un minuto con el programa_

----------


## Potamito

Realmente está bien que tenga buena sintonía, eso quiere decir que la magia está en auge... el unico problema de que día a dia la gente se interese más por la magia, es que así como se interesan también querran saber el como se ha hecho, pero obviamente lo bueno es que la gente de a poco va ir acercandose más y más a los espectaculos de magia, y eso es muy bueno para nosotros...

saludos

adios

----------


## Magic Kay

El problema, como bien decís, es que mucha gente se interesará por la magia. Eso es bueno. Pero con el rollo de los famosos muchos juegos básicos serán conocidos en breve. Eso es malo. Creo que mucha más gente irá a espectáculos de magia. Bueno. Pero tendremos que elevar nuestro propio listón para no hacer cosas vistas. Bueno también. Habrá más magos de "referencia" aparte de los de siempre. Bueno...

En general, todo lo que puede aportar el programa es positivo. Veámoslo así, y apoyémoslo.

----------


## Mago Aranda

hola halexx   no hagas los dlite con la bolsa de luces .ese juego lo hizo murphy en el segundo programa.no creo que sea adecuado repetir algo que ha salido hace una semana,   preparate un juego que domines bien y que tenga mucho impacto .no te compliques la vida con cosas que no domines al 100%  :Wink:

----------


## halexx

Yo si lo hago no lo hago como lo hizo murphy sino.. para empezar con musica... y que en la bolsa alomejor ponga...

Mago Halexx

me entiendes?

----------


## Mago Aranda

halexx  Murphy tambien lo hizo con musica .y que ponga tu nombre o que ponga halexx es lo de menos,, para el publico es el mismo efecto.

yo no lo haria ,,tu eres libre de hacerlo  o no hacerlo ,pero no es recomendable ya que ese efecto ha salido ya

----------


## mariio

> Con todos mis respetos mariio.
> 
> El chaval que fue se llama Daniel Tamariz. Es nieto de Juan Tamariz e hijo de Ana Tamariz (sí sí, esa, la de la escuela tan famosa). A ese ni TU, ni YO le vamos a decir nada de la presentación, porque ya su abuelo se encarga (y eso lo he visto yo con mis propios ojos). 
> 
> PD: Ese niño hace magia pa flipar. Tienes que tener muy buen nivel o conocerle muy poco para hablar tan sobradamente :D. A lo mejor no es tan salao como tu o yo, pero es que ese niño tiene menos edad que tu y que yo. De todas formas, para la magia no hay que ser "sala'o". Hay que ser mago.


se quien era y no se los años que el tendra pero yo tengo 14 y pienso que los juegos los hizo muy aburridos

----------


## Magic Kay

No sé, imagínate aparecer por primera vez en la televisión. ¿Crees que tendrías soltura suficiente para hacer los juegos divertidos, sueltos, quedándote con la gente? No sé, no sé. Para eso hacen falta muchas tablas.

----------


## wallace

que no fue todo lo más divertido del mundo, vale. Pero es que con 12 años y en la tele... joerr que ya te pones nervioso cuando haces algun juegoa ante un grupo, imaginate en la tele, puff no veas si acojona solo de pensarlo.

Por cierto alguien sabe que programa echan esta noche de shalakabula, el primero de loles leon y bustamante o el siguiente que sería el tercero.

----------


## Ella

a mi me han dicho que el 1º de busta y loles...pero nu se...todo es posible, a lo mejor no lo quieren pasar por los fallos que hay   :Lol:

----------


## Magic Kay

Ojalá sea ese, Ella. Es en el que aparece René Lavand    :P 

Lágrimas de emoción surcan mi rostro!!!!!!!!

----------


## repente

Vaya estafa, han dicho al principio del programa que saldria lavand y yo me he tragado (eso si, con gusto) todo el programa para luego nada :(

----------


## Felipe

Lo mismo digo, vaya fiasco con el anuncio de René Lavand. Y encima los de Telemadrid parece que se quieren superar a sí mismos ¿quién les ha enseñado a cortar las actuaciones por la mitad? ¿Es que no pueden poner los anuncios entre un número y otro?

----------


## javifocus

En canal 9  si que ha salido, no ha salido bustamante con sus famosos chips camaleon, asi que nos quedaremos sin ver algo que no deveriamos ver   :Lol:  . Supongo que a una nueva grabacion del programa le han añadido la actuacion de Lavand del primero, ha presentado el juego de las tres migas, FANTASTICO, nunca habia podido verlo y repito FANTASTICO, me he emocionao y to, que gran final, me la ha colao bien colada, no me quiero repetir pero....... FANTASTICO.

----------


## Dramagic

En el priemro no hizo las migas, hizo alternando los colores...supongo que ya que estaba aquí grabó más de un programa.

----------


## Solitude

A mi hay una parte de lo que se considera "magia" que me parece detestable, y es el de jugar con los sentimientos más profundos de las personas para hacer el truquito de...piiiiiiii (creo que se me entiende). Hacer creer a una persona que su padre, abuelo o hermano muerto está teniendo comunicación con ella, para lucirse delante de la audiencia, me parece de lo más bajo, ruín y miserable. Y que no me venga nadie disfrazando eso de magia blanca porque no se vende precisamente como tal. Me dió pena sinceramente ver como casi temblaba ésta famosa argentina, emocionada hasta el punto de que se le adivinaban las lágrimas en los ojos. Y el otro..."¡Tranquila, tranquila!"... ¡el angelito de la caridad!... ¡PUAJJ! ... Una cosa es un juego de magia para divertir o probar la capacidad para burlar la iteligencia de las personas y otra bien diferente presentar un efecto como algo real, y más cuando están envueltos sentimientos tan íntimos, fuertes, personales y especiales para las personas. Como si fuera de espectáculo público, así es como se presenta ¡Con eso no se juega "amigos"!

Respecto al nieto de Tamariz, es verdad que se le notaba muy rígido, pero a ser la primera actuación ante la TV, hay que añadirle la presión de ser el nieto de quién es, que no es moco de pavo. Es por eso que para mi el chaval  lo hizo fenomenal y con total dignidad. El tiempo ya le hará soltarse cada vez más. Lo más importante ya lo tiene, que es la templanza que solo le puede dar la seguridad de saber bien lo que hace.

----------


## magic-carlos

Hola,
Estoy de acuerdo con solicitude al 100%. A mi tampoco me pareció bien el número de la pizarra... Se podía haber logrado un efecto parecido sin necesidad de usar unos sentimientos tan personales. Yo también me quedé con ganas de ver a lavand... ainssss.
salu2

----------


## Magic Kay

De acuerdo con Solitude.

En cuanto a lo de Lavand me parece una falta de dignidad profesional completa. Joer, vale que te saltes el primer programa (aunque no lo entienda), vale incluso que metas anuncios durante un juego (aunque quedó fatal), incluso vale que el ritmo del programa retrate a productor y director como unos mantas en fase de entrenamiento... Pero hombre, anunciar una actuación y luego no ponerla... Excede cualquier palabra que podamos utilizar. Leches, si no piensas ponerlo, o vas a emitir el programa sin hacerlo... NO LO ANUNCIES, que no te cuesta nada... 

Qué falta de profesionalidad, joder.

----------


## track

Bueno, lo de los anuncios ya lo dije con el primer programa que pasaron, menuda chapuza cortar por la mitad de un número para meter anuncios!!!

Y lo de Lavand es algo ya increible,si no va a salir, no lo anuncieis coño!!!!!!   :Lol:  en fin... eso sí, tengo que decir algo a favor, me gustó más el segundo (tercero) que el primer (segundo) programa.

Un saludo!

----------


## Patito

Efectivamente en Canal 9 salió René Lavand. Hizo el de las 3 migas y la taza de café. Por cierto, me pareció a mí, o se le empañaron los ojos cuando terminaba de contar la historia del ciego?

Por otra parte, también me uno a la opinión de Solitude y Magic Kay: me pareció de bastante mal gusto el tener que usar los sentimientos de Daniela Cardone para lucirse. Me llegó a dar un poco de pena cuando le llegué a ver los ojos humedecidos. Es mi opinión, pero no me gustó absolutamente nada la manera de presentar el juego...

Respecto a los juegos de los famosos, me pareció bastante mejor el de Daniela. Angel Garó lo hizo demasiado largo (a mi parecer), metiendo excesivos gags que llegaron a aburrir un poco. Es mi opinión, y no hablo de técnica, sino de interpretación.

----------


## wallace

¿solo un poco aburrido?, el juego de Angel garo fue insoportable, yo solo quería que terminase, que tío más pesao, vamos es lo q yo pienso.

Lo del mentalista, la verdad no me pareció bien,  no se es un tema delicado.

Por cierto a ver si alguien le dice al tony gambero que se trabaje un poco más la charla, en el juego de la carta que aparecia entre los cds, debio repetir "de acuerdo" unas 80 veces. El 90% de lo que habló fue "¿de acuerdo?" y "muy clarito".

Sobre la actuación de rene, pues que son unos impresentables

----------


## javifocus

Varias cosas, respecto a lo que dices de Lavand, Patito, a mi tambien me lo parecio, como que me emocione yo y todo, no solo con eso, si no con toda la charla.
 Comparto vuestra opinion tambien con lo que comentais de Jose Carlos con las pizarras, pero añado, que tampoco me gusto lo del cuchillo (no me gustaria estar en la piel de la gente que estaba alli cuando les hacian la "broma") una cosa es ver eso sabiendo que vas a ver magia, aunque tampoco me agradan este tipo de efectos  y otra que te pille por ahi en un acto que se supone "serio" y pase eso, a mi me tienen que atender de un chungo fijo! Que esto tambien se aplique al efecto de Yunke en el programa anterior.
    El problema de los cortes en los anuncios ¿cortaron en medio de un efecto? por que en Canal 9 cortaron en mitad del video que pusieron antes del efecto del Mentalista pero despues de los anuncios creo que volvieron a poner el video entero. Y la no aparicion de Lavand diria que es un problema de TIEMPO pero en telemadrid, un programa que dura mucho y  optan por cortar cosas, si eso lo decidiese la productora supongo que no cortarian las actuaciones de los invitados (creo que en telemadrid tampoco visteis a Armando Lucero en el primer programa).

 Y esto ha sido todo DE ACUERDO!!! :mrgreen:  :mrgreen:

----------


## Patito

Lo del cuchillo, además de otros efectos (el del cuerpo atravesado con la cadena, por ejemplo), me suena a copia de los vídeos de T.H.E.M., que sale en uno de ellos un tío queriendo entrar a una discoteca, y el portero negro con cara de mala leche. La diferencia es que en vez de atravesar una cadena el de THEM atraviesa un cristal para entrar con sus amigos, que ya están dentro... Imagínate el mosqueo y la cara de panoli que se le queda al portero. Y el del cuchillo lo hacen con un destornillador, que lo lleva el técnico de un vídeo que se estropea en unas oficinas. El vídeo pega un chispazo y el técnico se levanta del suelo con el destornillador atravesándole el brazo. Me gusta más el del destornillador, porque al final, tras quitárselo una chica y taparle la "herida", el tío se levanta la venda y con cara de alucinado le pregunta a la chica: "¿Cómo lo has hecho? ¡Me has curado! ¿Qué has hecho?", con la consiguiente cara de alucinada que se le pone a la chica...

Hablando de otra cosa, la verdad es que toda la rutina de Lavand fue una gran obra de arte (como todo lo que hace).

Lo de un poco aburrido lo de Garó, es una manera educada de hablar. Por no decir que me pareció un peñazo y que me dió la impresión que pretendía lucirse él más que hacer magia...

Lo de Tony Gambero en la calle (más bien en la casa de las chavalas), bueno, no sé, no me llegó a convencer... Las expresiones de las chicas cuando ven la carta dentro del cuadro me parecieron un poco forzadas. Y ya que estamos, no conozco a nadie que tenga un cuadro totalmente negro colgado de la pared...

Y para acabar, repito lo de Juan Carlos. Se lo he comentado a mi mujer y coincidimos: una falta de tacto, de respeto y un rebosante mal gusto. Desgraciadamente mi mujer perdió a un familiar hace poco y me ha comentado que le llegan a hacer eso a ella y le monta el pollo ahí mismo...

Bueno, es mi opinión, por supuesto...

----------


## Gandalf

Ala, voy a montar algo de gresca que sus veo mu apagaos...  :evil: 

Pues para mi no es para tanto. No pude ver el programa entero pero lo que vi me pareció bien.

A ver... que voy a hacer un repasito...

Aisman. Tiene un papel. Nos puede gustar o no, pero el programa tiene un formato y si hay un castigo para el famoso más malo alguien lo tendrá que hacer. Le tocó a él. Tampoco es tan malo ni está fuera de sitio ni nada por el estilo.

¿Que están copiando un poco a THEM? Si, y otros a Arguiñano, y a GH, y a OT... cada programa de éxito tiene sus réplicas, si se hacen bien no veo lo malo salvo la falta de originalidad, pero si el producto funciona es bueno.

Lo de Madrid y sus vecinas... Pues bien, a ver si la próxima vez las pillan con menos ropa y hacen otro tipo de programa.  Y de paso que nos den la dirección de las chicas :D Para Ella y demás que sean chicos.

Un mentalista haciendo un espiritismo con un muerto... ¿Y que? ¿Que puede herir sensibilidades? ¿Que a alguien le puede disgustar? Esto es como lo que dijo Blake en la SEI el otro día. "O sea, que tú te crees que si yo soy capaz de acertar el número de la lotería iba a estar aquí en vez de comprandolo. Chico ¿tú eres tonto o que te pasa?". Pues eso mismo que se lo aplique cualquiera que vaya a un espectáculo de magia comercial y se termine creyendo que, su abuelo fallecido se ha comunicado con él a través de una pizarra que un tio con perilla y chaleco se ha traido de casa. ¿Es o no es para decir "Chico ¿tú eres tonto o que te pasa?"? El mentalismo tiene esa faceta, y en mi opinión es tan explotable como la numismagia, la magia gore o un doble volteo. Ayer mismo fui a un espectáculo de magia donde me dieron una multa de tráfico que el mago había recibido para mi. Pues al finalizar el espectáculo se me acerca un tipo del público diciendome si tengo algún problema en dejarle la denuncia pues cree que me puede demostrar que es falsa... Chico ¿tú eres tonto o que te pasa? Encima de que en vez de disfrutar del espectáculo vas a pillar al mago y no lo consigues ¿te quieres flagelar?   :Lol:  

Los cortes publicitarios... para mear y no echar gota. Y eso no es culpa de los magos.

Lo de no ver a Lavand... para $%&·$ y no echar %&·$$··$&&/. Indignante, ignominioso, imperdonable, sangrante, execrable... ¿algo más? Pero sospecho que tampoco es culpa de los magos. Planteo una posiblidad... Si René lo grabó todo de un tirón... ¿No estarán pensando en sacar un programa exclusivo con él? Jesusito de mi vida... tu eres niño como yo...   :D 

Ah... y lo de Angel Garó... Pues a mi me pareció genial. A ver si va a ser el único mago que alarga un juego 15 minutos. Por lo menos lo hizo con mucho estilo, el suyo propio, con gags nuevos y graciosos, muy original, y sin fallos, cosas que muchos magos no podrán decir y también salen en la tele. El juego no era nada del otro mundo, pero mejor así.

----------


## Patito

Ay, Gandalf, cómo te gusta crear polémica... Tenías que meterte al partido de la oposición en vez de hacer magia!   :Wink:  

Estoy de acuerdo que es mentira que el abuelo de la Cardone se comunicase con ella a través de la pizarrita esa, pero no me estoy refiriendo a eso: con la pizarrita se pueden crear más efectos, no hace falta recordarle a nadie que su abuelo ha muerto... O es que a tí no se te ha muerto nadie y lo echas de menos (Espero por tí que no, aunque sea ley de vida, pero se pasa mal).

Está claro que siempre hay copias y réplicas, pero es que es demasiada casualidad que sea la entrada de una discoteca, con un portero negro con malas pulgas, y que el mago consiga colarse. No sé, podía haberlo hecho en un aeropuerto, delante de la Guardia Civil, en el arco detector...

Ah, yo sí que ví a Lavand, enterito... :mrgreen:

----------


## Gandalf

¿Y quien te dice que no estoy en el PP?   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:  El día menos pensado hago que Zapa y la SER desaparezcan...

Vamos a ver... a todos se nos ha muerto alguien. Y eso no supone que cada vez que alguien nos toque la fibra sensible, si no es para algo serio, se nos esté haciendo algo incorrecto.

El mentalismo está lleno, pero lleno llenito lleno, de efectos con vivos y muertos, tests, efectos mediumnisticos, efectos de fantasmas, de apariciones, de manifestaciones... (¿se nota que ando leyendo el Corinda?) hay de todo. Y concretamente el de las pizarras es de los menos sangrantes en cuanto a tocar la fibra sensible al espectador. Al fin y al cabo el efecto se hizo con una persona querida y para dar un mensaje "positivo" y no para simular poltergeist, enfados fantasmagóricos ni apariciones espirituales...  de esto también hay.

Todo esto para decir que el mentalismo tiene una clara vertiente espiritista y que los juegos son como son. Se pueden cambiar, cierto, pero ¿por que? ¿Por no tocar los sentimientos del espectador? Lo siento, pero yo estaría deseando hacerlo. No lo estaría si todo lo disfrazase de realidad, eso si puede hacer daño, pero... ¡Leches! Estamos hablando de un programa de viernes noche en las autonómicas que se llama Shalakabula... No se si me explico.

Y si te tocan la fibra, pues bien, te has acordado de un ser querido y alguien ha simulado que este te ve y te recuerda... Si no crees en los espíritus ¿de que te molestas? Y si crees... ¿de que te molestas? No hay insulto, vejación, menosprecio... Está claro que lo veo de forma distinta al resto, pero es que no le encuentro razones a la queja... Será exceso de excepticismo y falta de creencias religiosas profundas por mi parte.  :? 

Hombreeeee lo de la Guardia Civil estaría bien... :shock:  pero el cachiporrazo del piojo podría ser de la leche.  :D Y los posibles movidones posteriores también. Seguro que las autoridades terminan impidiendo la retransmisión. Estoy contigo en que el juego podría haber cambiado de localización, pero seguiría siendo lo mismo. Mismo efecto en situación idéntica. Y no me negarás que la chulería de saltarte al gorila de turno no produce mucho morbo...  :Lol: 



Y seguro que a alguno seguiría sin gustarle. Es que no tenemos remedio.

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

Venga, me animo a aumentar el peso de este topic (11 páginas!!! Esto cuenta en el share?  :?: )

El juego de Tony Gambero... lo que si me pareció notar es que las tías ponen expresión de 'eso que hace ahí?' cuando ven en su casa un marco vacío que no les resultaba familiar. claro que con la verborrea de Gambero no les dió tiempo a decir ni mú y el propio climax (la aparición de la carta dentro) fue la mejor de las missdirections, en este caso hacia el hecho de la 'aparición' del marco en su pared. Por lo demás es lo de siempre: si, hay truco, mucho morro y lo que queráis pero, ¿No es cierto que el juego resultó sorprendente? Meteos en la piel del espectador común....

El malo de la peli, efectivamente, cumplió su papel. Le hizo sufrir a Garó y reó algo de suspense similar al que se crea con los jeugos de guillotina. Bien.

Coincido plenamente en que lo del abuelo bordea el límite. A mi parecer por el lado de 'pasa'. Se me ocurre que podía haberle hecho recordar a algún ídolo fallecido o algún gran hombre de la humanidad (Leonardo, Mozart... yo-que-se). Habría sido igualmente espectacular y algo menos 'delicado' que usar al abuelo. En lo que a la ejecución se refiere estuvo bastante bien.

Los concursantes....: vamos a ver, si invitas a Ángel Garó a participar SABES que va a hacer su espectáculo. Es lo que queremos los espectadores. Yo encuentro cierta gracia en su personaje (a otros les gustan los morancos o Cruz y raya...) Que queréis, que se comporte como un mago 'profesional' o 'serio'? Fué el mismo y a mi me divirtió lo de hacer gestos a la chica cuando elegía la carta y eso. Es cuestión de gustos, simplemente.

El que el programa sea copia... LEÑE!!! Acaso no lo son todos?!?!!? Pocos son los que realmente innovan. Así que vale, será coìa, pero ahora lo tenemos aquí y lo podemos disfrutar. Posfale!  :Lol:  

Y si habláis de 'cansar' a mi me pareció demasiado simplón y repetitivo por exceso el asuntito de la rubia (lo lamento si el no recordar su nombre es pecado) contra el tabaco con su FP. No es regal univiersal 'NO REPETIR UN TRUCO'?!!??!


ale, apolemizar forer@s! :twisted:

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

> ¿Todo esto para decir que el mentalismo tiene una clara vertiente espiritista y que los juegos son como son. Se pueden cambiar, cierto, pero ¿por que? ¿Por no tocar los sentimientos del espectador? Lo siento, pero yo estaría deseando hacerlo.


En fin.. tratandose de la chica en cuestión estoy seguro de que estarías encantado de tocarselas.... (uy no, no era deso de lo que hablábas....  :Oops:  )
 :P 

Bromas aparte, este es un asunto muy 'cultural'. Me refiero a que no en todos los países o en todas las regiones de un mismo país se ve de igual manera el asunto de la muerte de los seres queridos. Por ejemplo, en España, por el sur son (y perdonad la expresión, pero he de ser gráfico para que se entienda. Obviamente esta´dicho con todísimo respeto) muy llorones. En duelos que se ven en la tele ves a la familia llorando ostensiblemente, gritando su relación con el difunto, etc. En el norte somos más fríos. Si lloramos, pero no lo hacemos ostensiblemente (al menos no tanto). En el norte somos menos de 'llevar flores al cementerio el día de difuntos' mietras que según vas hacia el sur esta costumbre es mucho mayor.

Por lo anterior es comprensible que a unos les parezca pasarse y otros lo vean de una forma más relativa. Pero en este caso quizá hubiera sido más prudente usar otro método.

----------


## Gandalf

Está claro que los temas de los muertos generan mucha controversia, pues es parte de la cultura religiosa de muchos y esto provoca situaciones tensas. Pero es que hay muchas regiones donde las cartas forman parte de otras muchas supersticiones, incluso de tabú. Yo te puedo decir de alguna región española donde jugar a las cartas pasada la media noche se considera centro de atracción de desgracias familiares  :!:  No por ello yo dejaría de hacer un juego en la tele con cartas.

Ya visteis la reación de Maria Del Monte cuando le hicieron pasar por la guillotina de Aisman. Verdadero mal rollo en su cuerpo y ganas de que todo acabase. Algo parecido a lo de Meca, aunque este sin superstición por medio, solo por miedo a lo que le podría ocurrir. Eso si me parece desafortunado. La cantante lo estaba pasando fráncamente mal y se la notaba muy incómoda con esa situación. Meca ya no te quiero ni contar.

Pero a la Cardone yo la vi emocionada, pero no que lo estuviese pasando mal. Se acordó de un ser querido y el mago consiguió sacarle alguna lágrima, pero en mi opinión no era miedo, ni pena, ni dolor. Y tampoco se visitió de absoluta realidad. Le arrancaron un sentimiento sin que la experiencia fuese desagradable. Eso es lo que creo que cuenta.

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

Gandalf, si ves mi firma dice 'La gente cree que todo aquello que no pueden explicar es magia'. 

Hay gente que puede llegar a creerse que en realidad ha sido su abuelo el que ha escrito (sobre todo por esa 'necesidad' de creerselo). Incluso puede ocurrirte que la persona que se lo crea sea el propio espectador elegido para participar. ¿Qué crees que pensará de ti si, alguna vez, se entera de cómo funciona el juego? Sentirá que le has utilizado, que has utilizado a su ser querido, que te has burlado, que lo has hecho delante de un montón de espectadores (imagina por un momento que en las imágenes se viera a la persona totalmente convencida...). A la gente no le importará si ha parecido crédulo con una carta que desaparece y aparece en Seabstopol con su propia firma. Pero cuando se trata de la muerte y los seres queridos... en fin, no me convence.

Comprendo el punto de vista de Gandalf porque entiendo que es una cuestión muy 'cultural' como ya dije en mensajes anteriores. Yo, por respeto a otros, nunca lo haría. Pero no deja de ser más que una posición personal, ni mejor ni peor.

----------


## ignoto

Gambero: ¿Las chavalas arregladas y maquilladas en su casa para guisar? Ni harto de vino me lo creo.
Aleccionadas y con el marco ya puesto en su sitio.
Lo del telefonillo supongo que será cierto, pero que ahí se les ha dado tiempo para arreglarse y se les ha dicho que les van a hacer unas magias... eso seguro.
Maria Potente: He visto hacer peor el efecto de desaparición de un pañuelo con FP, pero nunca tan mal a un profesional.
Los demás, de bien a muy bien (Luis de Matos es GRANDE) con sobresaliente para la presentación de Réné Lavand.
Me han fastidiado porque me gustaba presentar la baraja partida y ahora tendré que hacerla impecable. Menos sería un desastre.

----------


## Ella

> Gambero: ¿Las chavalas arregladas y maquilladas en su casa para guisar? Ni harto de vino me lo creo.
> Aleccionadas y con el marco ya puesto en su sitio.


jaja, yo cuando vi a las chicas maquillajas, sospeche, pero cuando vi el cuadro colgado y sin nada adentro...jejeje, ni un loco cualega en la pared un marco sin contendo (foto, cuadro, poster), asi que...  :Lol:

----------


## Xavi-Z

Por Dios!!! No me digais que el número de Gambero estaba preparado... ¡No me lo puedo creer! Llevo desde el viernes practicando un juego para irme por los portales de mi ciudad a ver si me encontraba a otra tres chicas como esas de la tele que quisieran ver magia...  :-(  ¿De verdad que estaba preparado? ¿Si me voy a hacer magia por los portales no voy a encontrar a tres chicas como esas?

Es la decepción más grande que he tenido desde que me contaron lo del Ratoncito Pérez.... :(

----------


## Potamito

> Por Dios!!! No me digais que el número de Gambero estaba preparado... ¡No me lo puedo creer! Llevo desde el viernes practicando un juego para irme por los portales de mi ciudad a ver si me encontraba a otra tres chicas como esas de la tele que quisieran ver magia...  :-(  ¿De verdad que estaba preparado? ¿Si me voy a hacer magia por los portales no voy a encontrar a tres chicas como esas?
> 
> Es la decepción más grande que he tenido desde que me contaron lo del Ratoncito Pérez.... :(


Si no estaba preparado,  no se como te explicas tu todo lo que se ha dicho hasta ahora, pero si quieres salir a buscar tres chicas, bueno, seguro que encontraras a lo menos una que quiera ver magia...
jajaj


saludos

----------


## Xavi-Z

La verdad es que el mejor numero de magia lo ha realizado Castilla la Mancha Televisión que ha retirado el programa de la parrilla sin aviso. Tenía preparado el video para grabarlo y en su lugar han puesto una pelicula. Decido comprobar la pagina web de la cadena y veo que lo han retirado directamente de la programación ya que no esta previsto emitirlo ningún día de esta semana.

Un fuerte aplauso para Castilla la Mancha por ser tan ********.

Y que cada uno ponga lo que quiera en los asteriscos.

----------


## ign

Y yo tan contento con Castilla La Mancha porque habían emitido los dos primeros programas íntegros y de forma cronológica...
No comprendo por qué lo han retirado de la programación así, sin más.
Además, no se debe cambiar la programación durante la semana previa a su emisión, ya que en todas las revistas de televisión venía anunciado el programa para hoy.
En fin, esperemos que lo de hoy haya sido extraordinario y vuelvan a emitirlo, no quiero ver un programa incompleto y con cortes en medio de las actuaciones como decís que ocurre en Telemadrid.
Está visto que ya no puede existir ningún programa que no consiga buenos niveles de audiencia...

----------


## Gandalf

Markos, serás el primero de una gran familia de magos que después de sus espectáculos salen a decir que lo que se ha visto es todo mentira y que son trucos con las manos y con aparatitos preparados. ¡¡¡¡¡Anda yaaaaaaaaaa!!! 

A ver... ¿con que tienes el problema? ¿Con que a mi me parezca bien hacer juegos de vivos y muertos con familiares? ¿Con que el mago no termine diciendo tras el juego que lo sucedido es mentira? ¿O con que considere tonto al tio que va al teatro a ver a un mago y sale pensando que lo que le han hecho ver era todo de verdad? Por que si es lo primero, pues vale. A ti no te gustan los efectos con muertos, a mi si. Fin de la polémica. Yo en mi casa y Dios en la de todos. 

Si es por lo segundo ¿Yo que he dicho al respecto de tener que decir la verdad o mentir? Nada, pero ahora si lo diré. Tu dices que si nos preguntan sobre si tenemos poderes estamos obligados a decir que no... ¿Tú y cuantos más? Por que estoy bastante acostumbrado a oir que siempre hay que dejar la duda sembrada. No afirmar lo que no se es pero tampoco desmentirlo. ¿Cuantas veces habré oido eso de "Lo que hay que contestar es que no hay trucos, es magia"? Eso se parece bastante a eso de "No le den más vueltas, no tiene sentido". Ah, que solo lo habré oido yo... joder que mala suerte tengo. Sobre todo por que estoy de acuerdo con esto. Vuelvo a lo de antes. ¿No estás de acuerdo? Fin de la polémica. Yo en mi casa y Dios en la de todos.

Y si el problema es que considero tonto al excesivamente crédulo... Enhorabuena. La gente cree que tú tienes poderes. ¿Que nivel cultural tiene el público del que estamos hablando? Rectifico, que hay mucho culto crédulo... ¿De que nivel intelectual, de razocinio y de credulidad hablamos? Soy de los que suelen disfrutar del espectáculo mágico y salen del mismo diciendo "¡Que cabr&%!" y no "Este tio tiene poderes". Si la gente lo piensa es su problema, pero entonces que no se quejen de la pasta que les sacan los CarloJesus, las brujas Lolas, los Rapeles y los trileros de Madrid. Y si los espectadores fuesen de los que se creen que tienes poderes, pues no tengo nada en contra, me pueden parecer tontos pero también está bien. Que lo piensen. Si el mago no les tima ni dinero ni tiempo ni autoestima con ese asunto ¿cual es el problema? ¿Por que les tiene que sacar de su ignorancia? Después de pensar en ello me di cuenta de que el que yo le diga a un creyente que lo mio es truco, que no hay magia, no va a hacer que el cambie su idea. Seguirá pensando lo mismo,  que la magia existe aunque yo sea un farsante. Entonces ¿para que le voy a querer sacar de su posición? Es más ¿Con que derecho le voy a decir yo que lo que piensa es erroneo y que la magia no existe, que los espíritus no nos visitan? Pues ahí se quede él con sus ideas que yo las mias me las quedo para mi. Y por supuesto, esa "obligación" de sacarle de su error no la veo por ningún lado. Si mi espectáculo está claramente dirigido a entretener a la concurrencia no veo por que tengo que explicarle nada a nadie. Si no lo saca por si solito que le saquen del error en su casa.

Y otra cosa muy distinta y que yo si comenté como ejemplo es que un tio te pregunte de mala forma si lo que has hecho en un espectáculo era mentira, que es la idea que yo extraje de la charla de Blake. Pues la contestación me parece cojo#~$"· "¿Chico, tú eres tonto o que?" Y si el periodista, al igual que parece que te pasa a ti, no sabe, no comparte o no acepta la contestación a la misma, me importa poco. Si no sabes que esto es un espectáculo no es mi problema. Yo no te estoy mintiendo.




> Ni forma dura ni leches, es lo que pienso de los magos que piensan así. Y lo seguiré pensando toda mi vida, mi función y la de cualquier mago es la de ilusionar y hacer vibrar de emoción, pero sin tocar la emoción de llanto de tristeza...


Con esto que dices no estoy de acuerdo. Lo digo por que para mi la finalidad de la magia no es ninguna otra que emocionar haciendo ver que se pueden hacer cosas increibles. Si el tio llora, vomita o rie me da igual. Puede gustarme más o menos esa magia pero la finalidad no tiene nada que ver con el tipo de sentimiento que se genera. Es como si el cine, el teatro, la música o la pintura solo tuviese como objetivo sensaciones positivas. ¿Por que la magia debe ser así? ¿Por que es la que más te gusta? Pues hazla y que los demás hagan la suya. Por eso hay magia gore, mentalismo espiritista, cartomagia y magia humorística. Y me parece la leche de bien.




> Me sentiría una mierda si alguien llorase con mi magia... es tristisimo.


Bien, no lo hagas.


Todo esto viene por la opinión sobre un juego hecho en Shalakabula, no tiene nada que ver con Blake o con nadie más. Lo que se hizo con Daniela Cardone me gustó. ¿A ti no? Fin de la polémica. Yo en mi casa y Dios en la de todos.


PD MagicOmalley, no te preocupes por Markos o por mi. Discutimos pero no nos pegamos.

----------


## Solitude

Gandalf, aunque solo sea por respeto al espectador no se debería hacer ese tipo de "magia". A ti puede que te importe un rábano la religión o los muertos, pero hay personas que se toman muy en serio eso y es una falta de respeto jugar con los sentimientos de esas personas. ¿Que está muy extendido entre los magos el hacer este tipo de espectáculos? ¡Es cierto? ¿Y qué? ¿Por eso va a significar que sea correcto? 

Markos, me parece digna y muy loable tu postura respecto a lo que debe significar la magia. Además, aunque a muchas personas les pueda parecer una exageración, hay mucha gente impresionable que encuentra en este tipo de "magia", un trampolín que le lleva a una magia peligrosa y de la que se valen muchos estafadores para sacar el dinero a las personas. Yo he vivido eso muy de cerca y sé de lo que hablo. ¡Menos mal que la mayoría de ésta gentuza no tiene conocimiento de los trucos empleados por los magos, que si no...!

Respecto al truco que hizo Gambero y las chicas guapitas en la casa, no se lo cree ni el más crédulo. Vaya manera de desvelar que el truco está relacionado con el marco de cristal (Lo deduzco sin mas conocimiento que lo que vi en Shalakabula). Y las chicas... había una de ellas que peor no podía actuar. ¡Eso no es serio hombre!

----------


## Saucead

Buenas a todos.
Todavía soy principiante, y me gustaría especializarme en mentalismo.
Sobre lo de las pizarras y demás.
Yo creo que lo que hay aquí es ENVIDIA.

EL PROGRAMA es un programa de magia, no un programa para magos. No confundais, si salen famosos es porque vende, si sale un niño es porque hay muchos niños en el juego de Borrás, y si salen mentalistas, cartomágos y esplendidos magos, es porque saben hacer su trabajo. Y apostaria a que mucho mejor que muchos de los que hablais. 

Yo le doy la mayoría de la razón a Gandalf. 

Si vas a un programa de magia, vas a ver magia. Nadie es tonto (Bueno quizás si), pero paletos hay en todas partes. Quien se crea que Jose Carlos puede contactar con los muertos esta como una cabra, deberia visitar a un psiquiatra y dejarse de tanto medium, salsa rosa y cara oculta. No se debe depender de una minoría garrula para tu espectáculo de magia.

Cada uno tiene su magia, cada uno tiene su estilo, puede gustarte o no el truco, pero no puedes criticar a alguien por gustos. El truco lo hizo bien, pues enhorabuena, que lo hizo mal, pues tendrá que mejorar.
Saludos

----------


## javifocus

Decirte que yo creo mas bien que estas llamando garrula  a la mayoria de la gente.  Te voy a exponer un caso, el año pasado tube ocasion de asistir a una actuacion de Blake con siete amigos, al acabar la actuacion los siete pensaban que Blake leia la mente y que los efectos que presentaba son de tipo paranormal, (nada que ver con trukos). Poco despues fuimos a ver a Tamariz y en esa actuacion si que todos pensaban que habia "truco". La mayoria de la gente cuando ven a un mentalista no piensa que hace trucos, creen que este tipo de personas tienen algun don o poder llamdlo como querais, o si no lo creen al menos tienen la duda y cuando ven cualquier otra rama de la magia enseguida piensan que hay truco. Yo no valorare si es correcto o no realizar un efecto del tipo que comentais, a mi personalmente no me gustan este tipo de ilusiones, pero cada cual es libre de presentarlas.



Pd: Esto es en relacion al comentario anterio de Sauced, mientras escribia escribio tambien Gandalf

----------


## Gandalf

A: El espectador sabe que Copperfield actua. Tiene un juego en el que simula desaparecer la estatua de la libertad con bandera nacional incluida. ¿Es lícito que lo haga sabiendo que puede molestar a mucho patriótico? Mi opinión es que si.

B: El espectador no sabe que Copperfield actua. Tiene la idea de que el mago se ha cargado la estatua y la bandera. Se cabrea y la pega un tiro al mago. Esto es una broma por mi parte pero era para quitar hierro...   :Smile1:   :D Eso si, podría pasar...

C: El espectador no sabe que Copperfield actua. Tiene la idea de que el mago se ha cargado la estatua y la bandera y se echa a llorar de la pena. Pasa una temporada contándoselo a todo el mundo. ¿Que pasará cuando se entere de que no era cierto? ¿Qué pensará sobre su ridículo ante los que vieron cómo se tragaba todo el asunto y cómo se emocionaba de verdad pensando en el símbolo nacional? ¿Es lícito jugar con sus sentimiento solo por ser 'tonta'? Pues mi opinión también es que si.

En mi opinión siempre habrá algo que pueda molestar, sobre todo si uno se ofende al descubrir que todo era mentira. Da igual si lo haces con muertos, con datos personales, con preguntas íntimas, con gomas, con la Estatua de la Libertad o La Sagrada Familia... Si la persona no lo sabe de antemano es su problema, y si lo sabe y le molesta no debería ver esos espectáculos.

En efecto, yo también me cansé del tema. Cada uno en su casa y los crédulos fuera de las salas de mentalismo  :D  :D  :D  Es broma, es broma...

----------


## ARENA

Pues ayer vi el 2do programa de Shalakabula y ya se que no esta bien criticar , y que la envidia y bla bla bla pero como ya en mi casa me oyen hablar de magia y salen corriendo asi que expreso mis opiniones aqui entre gente que le gusta este arte.La verdad es que este programa no me gustocomo el anterior ,hubo muchas cosas que no me gustarón.

1.- El truco de Alberto Figueiredo una copia fiel a la presentación de THEM con la entrada a la discoteque es que imito hasta el guardia de la puerta, los efectos de camara , el hablar con la gente vamos que le salio clavado, con una diferencia, con el se notaba que la gente y el guardia eran actores. TACHE

2.-El truco de meterse a casa de las chicas a hacer la carta atravez del cristal , de verdad hay quien se crea algo asi ? quien tiene un cuadro de nada en su casa ? y lo peor la actuación de las chicas, si vas a usar actores preocupate de que actuen muy natural si no queda fatal.TACHE

3.-La chica que es maga ( no me acuerdo su nombre ) no sabe hacer otra cosa que no sea con FP ?.Que pena que la unica mujer que sale en el programa no ha hecho nada, hubieran ,llamado a Ella o a zhoraida. TACHE

4.-El mentalista ya se hablo mucho pero a mi tambien me parece de mal gusto meterse con seres queridos ya fallecidos. TACHE

5.- El truco que hizo la modelo Argentina ,un truco que de por si no me gustaba, ahora con ella menos saco el sobre con el total antes de que el colaborador dijera el total.TACHE

Y ahora lo que me gusto.

La presentación del comico, se que a mucha gente no le gusta este tio pero me parece que a la gente que le gusta la magia comica podria aprender algo de la forma en como hizo la presentación y si no hizo bien la magia creo que es culpa de quien decidio enseñarle un truco que lleva un forzaje.Sin embargo al final mucha gente penso que no habia forzado las cartas , si no que era parte de sus bromas hacer que la gente cogiera lo que el queria.

Bueno ahi queda eso

Saludos

----------


## ignoto

Alguna precisión:
La ejecución del juego del centro roto y las pizarras espiritistas fué impecable, el tono monocorde NO. Le faltó capacidad para crear atmósfera mágica.
Es mejor mago que yo pero le critico. Si veo a un acróbata haciendo mal una pirueta le critico igual a pesar de no saber hacerla. Soy así de asqueroso.
Toni Gambero la cagó al hacer semejante montaje. Lo he dicho en otros lugares (incluido el decírselo personalmente a un conocido suyo) y lo repito. Fué una cagada y cantó a tres kilómetros.
Maria Potente hizo tan mal la desaparición del pañuelo que se dió cuenta mi hijo de 6 años. No es una exageración, sus dos hermanos (7 y 9 años) lo hacen bastante mejor y el crio sabe de lo que habla.
Yunke parecía en plena comunión, cuerda fakir al aire...

Luis de Matos y Réné Lavand excepcionales (excepto la parida de la carta en la camiseta). Me encantó la ejecución de la caja de sombras chinas.

----------


## ARENA

Es verdad se me olvidaba eso ,la chorrada de las cartas humanas y otra vez lo digo si vas a usar actores que sean super naturales y lo de la caja estuvo muy bien pero si sigue va a cansar porque al final todos son parecidos, una caja de la que aparecen cosas. o no ?

Y Yunke que me perdone pero creo que se veria mejor sin los bailes porque tiene la misma gracia que yo para bailar, osea nada.

YA ESTA BIEN pero es que mis dedos son mas fuertes que mi proposito de no criticar AGHHHHHH

----------


## Solitude

"La chica que es maga ( no me acuerdo su nombre ) no sabe hacer otra cosa que no sea con FP ?."

Curiosamente conocí a esta chica hace una semana. La encontré junto a Gambero, el mentalista y el otro el que representaba a la Cardone. La chica estaba mencionando que no sacaban sus números. Por cierto que hablando con ella, a un amigo y a mi nos pareció MAJÍSIMA. A ver si dentro de poco sale haciendo algo más.

----------


## javifocus

En un libro muy mentado en el foro y muy aconsejable para los principiantes dice lo siguiente en relacion a las exibiciones de tipo paranormal psiquico extrasensoril, etc. "Estos efectos constituyen la parcela qu es al mismo tiempo misteriosa y creible por definicion propia. Los condicionamientos culturales de nuestra epoco mantienen al espectador medio entre la duda y la creencia en lo que se refiere a estos fenomenos. Seran muy pocos los que expongan su incredulidad total (Gandalf entre ellos  :mrgreen :Smile1:  cuando usted afirme que una llave da vueltas por si misma, por el mero hecho de concentrar su mente en ello. Sobre todo si añade que esta hazaña esta al alcance de cualquiera que se esfuerce suficientemente."  Esto es magia. Alfonso Moline. Pag 22.   Total que la mayoria de la gente no ve igual a  un mago que un mentalista lo mires por donde lo mires. Que es lo que le pasa a mis amigos si ven un mentalista o si me ven a mi haciendo un pintaje que ni llego a mago ni a mentalista ni a na   :Lol:  . Vaya rollazos que suelto.

----------


## Patito

Arena, (y los demás que les "gustó" la carta en el cristal del cuadro vacío de las 3 chicas), seguro que si abría la nevera las chicas tenían una botella vacía, por si iba alguien a su casa y no quería tomar nada....  :Lol:  

Gandalf, (y es lo último que escribo del tema) a lo mejor te molesta lo que voy a comentar: nada más lejos de mi intención, la cual es únicamente ponerte un ejemplo. Imaginemos por un momento que vais toda tu familia en el coche, para ir a donde os de la gana de vacaciones. Tenéis un accidente, el coche vuelca, sales del coche y te encuentras a tu madre aplastada por el coche (No es tan difícil, a mí me pasó). Con la ayuda de unos camioneros que se paran conseguís quitar el coche de encima de tu madre. Cuando aún lo tienes fresquito el recuerdo, vas a un espectáculo de mentalismo, te sacan a tí y te hacen el jueguecito de las pizarras, y da la puñetera casualidad que el mentalista no sabe (ni tiene el porqué) nada de tu accidente. Empiezas a recordar a tu madre, y el mentalista te saca en la pizarra su nombre. ¿Me vas a decir que te levantas y empiezas a aplaudirle por lo bien que ha hecho el efecto? ¿O es posible que no te haga ni pu*a gracia que el mentalista haya hecho la chorradita para lucirse?

O eres más insensible de lo que has dado a entender hasta ahora, o te decantas más bien por la segunda pregunta...

----------


## cor3

la gravedad del tema de truco del mentalista no le daba tanta inportancia, pero tu comentario patito me ha hecho cambiar de opinion realmente usar algun ser querido fallecido es un tema muy delicado.


 por lo demas me gusta el programa quitando algunos detalles que ya aveis comentado.

----------


## ARENA

> Arena, (y los demás que les "gustó" la carta en el cristal del cuadro vacío de las 3 chicas), seguro que si abría la nevera las chicas tenían una botella vacía, por si iba alguien a su casa y no quería tomar nada....



Excuse mua  :Confused:  :Confused:  :Confused: 
A quien le gusto que  :Confused: ?? y de que botella vacia hablamos  :Confused:  :Confused: 
 :shock: 

ME NO ENTENDER

----------


## Patito

Arena, he puesto lo de gustar entre comillas para dar a entender lo contrario...

Lo de la botella es un chiste (suele ser de Lepe), pues eso, que tienen una botella vacía en la nevera, por si va alguien y no quiere tomar nada...

Chorradas mías.  :Oops:

----------


## ARENA

No creo que nadie en este foro haya enviado cartas al programa para protestar de nada o si ?,lo que quiero decir es que aqui nadie ha protestado de nada lo unico que estamos haciendo todos es comentar sobre un programa de magia con personas a las que les gusta la magia en un foro de magia. Igual que si estuvieramos tomando un cafe entre amigos. Te gusta el futbol ? A que equipo le vas ? nunca has comentado con tus amigos lo mal que jugo tu equipo ? y por eso ya dejo de ser tu equipo ?

Asi es que si se no se ha estado lo suficiente en el foro para entender su concepto, los que deberian de cambiar de "Canal" son otros y buscar un foro donde todos piensen de la misma forma que uno.

o no ?

----------


## MJJMarkos

ARENA dejame quitarme el sombrero ante tus palabras, porque lo has expresado de forma magistral. Cómo se nota la lógica, la inteligencia y la cultura. A parte de la síntesis, que es lo que me falta a mi.

Ni ensayando durante meses  y pensando la respuesta hubiese dado una mejor que ARENA.

Todo mi post va con respeto, que nadie se sienta ofendido, sólo utilizo la ironía continuamente. No pienso que Saucead ni Gandalf sean ignorantes o analfabetos o lo que sea..., es pura ironía.




> Buenas
> Uf, cuantos SEReños, que cantidad de incongruencias y contrariedades en las opinines de los magos defensores de los analfabetos. Creo que podrías montar una asociación, (MDA).


SEReños ? que somos de la SER? Yo sí, y del PSOE  :Wink:  . A con mucho orgullo  :Wink:  . 

A ver, el único analfabeto que veo por aquí no es precisamente el público eh?? 




> Pero venga, porfavor, hablais de Blake y lo poneis verde. Esto es un recordatorio, dice Blake al terminar:
> "Todo lo QUE HAN VISTO ha sido PRODUCTO DE SU IMAGINACIÓN, no le den más vueltas NO TIENE SENTIDO", y ahora pregunto yo:
> ¿Quien decíais que era el que hacía y mantenia a sus espectadores que el tenia poderes especiales? ... Vaya, ¡oh Sorpresa!


Él, él lo hace... sabes por qué tu eso no lo sabes? Porque eres un ignorante, o un inculto (por no estar suficientemente cultivado en ver a Blake) o un analfabeto por no haber leído nada de él. 

Yo le he visto muchiiiiiiiiisimas veces. He compartido con él muchisimos momentos, y uno de los más sonados es al salir del teatro donde SIEMPRE, SIEMPRE le preguntan por sus pizarras cuando las hace, y te repito, su contestación es siempre la misma: Ya hablaremos, es un tema complicado, luego luego... Nunca desmiente. Que es lo que tiene que hacer, decir "esto es un espectáculo, recuerdalo". Con eso quedaría estupendo...

¿Quién es el garrulo, analfabeto, o ignorante? El que cree, o el que habla sin conocimientos?

Ah!  :Wink:  




> Respecto a las contradicciones en vuestros mensajes:
> hago una reflexión, ¿Quereis que los trucos se sepan o no? (Entonces porque protestais cuando alguno l mantiene) ¿Vosotros quereis magia, no? (Entonces porque protestais de todo cuando sale un programa en el que se hace magia) ¿Vosotros decís que hay que inventar rutinas? (Y cuando alguien ve un truco y lo modifica le decís que lo ha plagiado, aclaraos porfavor).


Porque tenemos una cosa que se llama criterio, y gusto. Y por mucho que sea un programa de magia, si no nos gusta, o si nos gusta, lo decimos. No es una contradición, o acaso a ti te gustan todos los platos de comida por igual? Y sin embargo te gusta comer no? Que te guste comer, según tu "lógica del no-garrulo-no-analfabeto", tendría que obligarte entonces a no poder criticar un plato gastronómico... porque como te gusta comer es una contradición.




> Respecto al mentalista:
>         Quizás, como dijo ignoto, le faltó un poco de clímax, pero nadie es perfecto. Que no os gusta que juegue con eso, pues cambiad de canal, nadie os obliga a seguir viendo el programa. ¿¿Vosotros os quejais cuando veis a alguien haciendo el truco de The Web, de Jim Pace??, esque no pensais que a lo peor a mi me podrian dar asco las arañas. (Verdaderamente, no me dan)


No tengo por qué cambiar de canal, porque para forjarme una opinión tendré que criticarlo con conomiento (que es lo que te falta a ti de Blake en dos parrafos más arriba). Y porque como tu bien dices, nos gusta la magia y también queremos verlo. Eso es que sería contradictorio, que te guste la magia y no veas un programa de magia sin saber de qué va. Serás! tu tienes que ser del PP... :P




> Yo soy Cristiano, y no creo que mi abuelo esté por ahí pululando en medio de un programa de magia para hablarme y decirme que nunca me olvidará, yo eso ya lo se , se que está en el cielo y desde ahí lo ve todo.
> Si hay alguien que es un paleto, yo no tengo la culpa, yo hago magia y punto. Nada más. Si hay alguien que cree en el Dios Sol, no es mi culpa, no es mi culpa.


Si es que te ganas que te llamen paleto a ti. Vamos a ver, tan difícil te es entender que puede haber gente que no comparta tus creencias? Que crea en manifestaciones espirituales, o simplemente, que en ese MOMENTO se ve ABRUMADO por la atmosfera CREADA y tenga un ATISBO de duda de si puede ser realmente su abuelo el que se manifieste?

Tan, con perdón, paleto eres?




> Si bien puede herir la sensibilidad de algunas personas ese truco, también es verdad que como yo he dicho antes, nadie te obliga a verlo. 
> Gandalf ha dicho verdades como catedrales. Si por unos poco moros que no quieran ver una caricatura de Mahoma, el resto no va a poder hacerla, pues vamos apañados. O es que defendemos la libertad de expresión solo en la paz, y cuando vemos a alguien que nos puede decir algo callamos y otorgamos, porque si es así, señores, eso se llama Hipocresia.


No, eso se llama RESPETO por las creencias ajenas.

Que es el tema que estamos intentando haceros ver a dos, una pequeñita representación del foro. Respeto por las creencias ajenas. Por cierto, a mi no me gustaría que me pongan a Cristo en plan mofa... pero no soy un radical que vaya soltando bombas... lo que no quiere decir que no me moleste y lo vea ofensivo. Entiendes? Pero para entender eso hay que saber no tachar al público de paletos.




> Por último os recuerdo que magos somos una gran familia minoritaria, es decir no somos millones, no somos suficientes para que nos dediquen un programa los viernes por la tarde unicamente para nosotros. Es un programa familiar, un programa comercial, no un programa para magos, que quede eso ahí.


Ok, y yo soy un espectador con bastante cultura mágica y puedo criticarlo. También te lo recuerdo...  :Wink:  .

Decias que comenzabas en la magia he creido leer? Se nota... te llevarás un rapapolvo grande de vez en cuando ante tu público con esa actitud. Chao. 

Y no lo digo por experiencia propia, sino porque a mi me sacas como espectador, y al primer atisbo de que me intentas hacer ver lo que acabas de expresar en tus posts, te corto y te digo que tienes un PENOSO sentido mágico.

La lástima es que tu te piensas que la gente es paleta si cree en cosas que tu les estás intentando hacer creer. Es el COLMO del CINISMO, ponerte serio y decir que vas a hacer que se manifieste un antepasado y luego si creen en ellos, llamarles paletos...

Pero no ibas a intentar que se manifestase un antepasado? Pero no ibas a dar 3 mortales sin red?...

Cínicos eh!

----------


## eidanyoson

A lo mejor me meto donde no me llaman pero... prefiero hablar de magia y no de paletos, ignorantes, mahomas, muertos y no sé cuantas cosas más. 
 A los que no os gusta criticais la falta de respeto.
 A los que os gusta decís que le faltó climax.
 Por tanto esá claro que no lo hizo bien. Si hubiera sido realmente bueno, ambas partes no estarias discutiendo.
 Mirad como nadie protesta de René Lavand por ejemplo...

----------


## Azran

Aqui os dejo mi opinion

1.- El truco de Alberto Figueiredo lo estuve pensando y se me ocurrió una forma de hacerlo y pregunto ¿Tiene algo que ver con la levitación de Criss Angel?

2.-El truco de meterse a casa de las chicas a hacer la carta atravez del cristal ,he visto el mismo juego de dentro de un submarino sobre la escotilla y este no se sirá preparado, pero las chicas si se notavan que iban repintadas, aunque una de ellas estaba pa quitar el hipo (buena misdirection) 

3.-La chica que es maga, bastante repetitiva, el juego que hizo una chica la semana pasada (no se si es la misma) me gusto bastante mas.

4.-El mentalista, estoy totalmente en contra y no es mi intención de abrir otro debate pero hay muchas formas de presentar el mismo juego sin necesidad de "ENGAÑAR" a nadie.

5.- El truco que hizo la modelo Argentina, entretenido por lo menos.

6. -Angel Garó, estuvo bien aunque el efecto que le prepararon no era demasiado bueno.

7. -Las demás actuaciones, a mi gusto hicieron una presentación demasiado larga, por ejemplo el que tiraban las cartas hacia arriba habia algunas cosas que no venian a cuento, no me gustó como la estruturaron.

lo mejor. *René Lavand* es impresionante como con un solo juego, repitiendo el mismo juego una y otra vez, nunca te cansas de mirarlo, es mas me llegó su mirada y sus frase...
- "es posible que no nos veamos mas" 
- "ese chico vió el juego con los ojos del alma"
- O cuando contó lo de la pareja de ancianos. UFF  :(  de mayor quiero ser como el. Ese hombre convierte la poesia en magia y la magia en poesia.

Un saludo a todos   :Wink:

----------


## Némesis

¡Caray, este hilo está que arde!

Tal vez sea porque se ha hablado (aunque sólo sea de paso) de un tema complicado. Y es que, a los muertos, queridos amigos, hay que dejarlos tranquilos... No se puede ser desalmado con este tema, y esto no tiene nada que ver con ninguna creencia; no se debe jugar con los sentimientos de la gente. Aunque bueno, sinceramente, ¡no sé si había para que se armara el pollo que se ha armado aquí...!

Recuerdo que una vez vi a Tamariz haciendo algo parecido (no sé si eran las pizarras espiritistas, pero era algo así) y le decía a la espectadora: "piensa en un personaje histórico". De este modo, obtienes el efecto esotérico si lo deseas, sin necesidad de revolverle las entrañas a nadie. En resumen: que no hace ninguna falta. A según quién puede no importarle, pero como han dicho algunos aquí con argumentos harto contundentes, puede traer recuerdos a la cabeza del espectador que no hay ninguna razón para remover.

Y por cierto: si es verdad lo de que Blake no fue capaz de desmentirle a un espectador ""crédulo"" que todo era parte del show, sinceramente... Me parece repugnante. Mira que yo siempre lo he defendido. Pero ya no me cae bien.  :-(

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

> Alguna precisión:
> 
> ...
> Es mejor mago que yo pero le critico. Si veo a un acróbata haciendo mal una pirueta le critico igual a pesar de no saber hacerla. Soy así de asqueroso.
> 
> .....


JAJAJAJAJA.... Tío, me has hecho reir.   :Lol:  Hacía falta un poco de humor en este hilo... (Gracias)

----------


## wallace

Gandalf, creo que no es lo mismo tratar el tema de los espiritus del otro mundo, como en el sexto sentido, que hacer creer a alguien que tu abuelo, tu padre o quien sea te envía un mensaje desde el más alla.

Aparte, no es lo mismo una película que todo el mundo admite que es algo irreal, que el tema de la comunicación con los muertos, del que mucha gente (sea por los mótivos que sea) si que cree. Si no porque te crees que tienen tanto exito los videntes y demás, porque hay gente que se agarra a un clavo ardiendo. Y no me parece bien que se diga con tanta frialdad, ¿pero tu eres tonto o estupido?

----------


## ignoto

Vamos a ver.

Haya paz.

En principio, este hombre tira piedras a su propio tejado.
¿Por qué?

Pues porque aunque mis creencias particulares me hacen inmune a este tema (no creo que exista nada mas allá de la muerte, y no voy a permitir que se comente esto por no ser mágico) si que soy consciente de que hay gente que se puede sentir agraviada.
Esa gente no querrá participar en futuras actuaciones de este señor y, por supuesto, esto limitará de alguna forma sus actuaciones a los amantes de "eso".
No voy a discutir tampoco la definición de "eso". Cada cual que se la imagine.
Lo que le hizo al hombre-anuncio con los globos no tiene nombre. 
Soy yo y lo siguiente que hago es buscarle para partirle la cara. Cualquiera que me conozca sabe que tengo un aguante increible para las bromas (Los que me vieron en Almussafes el año pasado se darían cuenta. Montty no me arrugó la sonrisa ni un tanto así).
Aquello no fué una broma. Se excedió.

Lo de mentar a los muertos del personal, es un tema delicado pero no tanto. En mi tierra te pueden partir la cara por confundirlos con gente del pueblo de al lado, de la comarca de al lado, de la provincia de al lado... o por no confundirlos. ¿Y qué?
Todo el mundo tiene una colección de "cosas" que le pueden exasperar en según qué condiciones.
Aunque no te puedes parar por un "a ver si le ofendo" si que es conveniente ser un poco deliado con algunos temas.
Podía haber cambiado el tema por una predicción o haber hecho un test del libro o...

----------


## correka

Ejem, como ibamos diciendo, el programa no puede ser a gusto de todos amigos, a mi hay cosas que me gustan y evidentemente cosas que no, ya os digo que lo de la pizarra no me gustó mucho por los motivos ya expuestos en este foro (me pareció falto de sensibilidad, espero que no me critiquen por esto) y tampoco me gusta demasiado IceMan demasiada parafernalia alrededor para mi parecer.
Todas estas críticas quieren decir que son cosas que no me gusta y/o no haría yo en una actuación lo que no significa que no respete a estos señores, además creo que el asunto se ha salido un poco de "tiesto" y debíamos hacer las criticas más construccivas y empezar las frases por "yo pienso" o "yo creo que..." y dedicarle más tiempo a la magia, tecnicas y desarroyo y un poquito menos en menospreciarnos entre nosotros que al fin y al cabo estamos aqui para ofrecer nuestra opinión y punto de vista y compartir nuestro arte.
Es mi humilde opinión.
Saludos amigos.

----------


## Azran

Resumiendo: Son diferentes formas de ver las cosas, y en este punto es donde entra en juego la ética de cada uno, yo puedo considerar correcto educar a los niños con un buen azote y otros no. No creo que por mucho discutir vallamos a modificar la opinion o las formas de entender la magia, asi que... 


hablemos de la Daniela Cardone, y del juego de quitar el sujetador... :mrgreen:

----------


## Gandalf

No se lo que serás tú Markos. Yo, creo, nunca te he puesto ningún adjetivo. Ahora te pondré uno. Eres un irresponsable.

No se nada de ti que no sea por este foro, y lo que se es poco, tú de mi parece que si, que lo sabes todo. Sabes de lo que tengo que aprender y de lo que carezco, sabes de mis cualidades y de mis defectos. De lo bueno o mal mago que soy. Tambien sabes que he llorado por tus comentarios. Que soy sabio y que llevo disfraz. Todo eso solo en tu último mensale. Todo eso supongo que gracias a tus dotes de mentalista. Seguro. 

No se si te crees superman o algo así, pero hay que ser muy irresponsable para incitar a un encuentro con un completo desconocido para que te demuestre lo tipo duro que puede llegar a ser. Espero que tú si lo seas, que seas muy malote, es muy recomendable cuando se actua con tanta imprudencia.

No se si estaré el lunes en la SEI, pero si estás tú, no me busques. Yo no  lo haré contigo. Y de esa forma no me tendre que ir asustado y llorando a casa. Y si no nos queda más que cruzarnos por narices, te agradeceré que me perdones la vida y me ignores, como espero que hagas con todos los demás mensajes que envie a este o cualquier otro foro, ya que no van dirigidos a ti. En efecto, me das miedo.

Yo haré lo mismo contigo. Ignoraré tus mensajes. Una vez alguien pidio que aceptásen tus comentarios por lo que podrías aportar al foro. Se equivocó.

----------


## MJJMarkos

Que sí, que pa ti la perra gorda, ahora ve de "amenazado", luego de "insultado" y luego de "victimita", pero cuando tu ridiculizas a alguien que llora en un escenario eres un santo. Ni que te hubiese dicho que te iba a partir la cara chaval.

Quizás me hayas mal interpretado, yo no soy un tipo violento, así que te pido disculpas por eso  :Wink:  .

Lo de "tipo duro" era porque hay que ser muy "malote" para pasar del sufrimiento ajeno, que es lo que le pasa a cualquiera que LLORA encima de un escenario con un juego como ese.

Nada más, siento haberte "abrumado" con mis palabras, o que hayas captado un sentido que no tenían.

Por cierto, en este foro estoy para dar mis aportaciones mágicas en mejor o peor medida. De ti veo pocas o NINGUNA y no por ello entro a valorar si alguien se equivocó o no al darte acceso.

Si no comparten tu opinión y te ridiculizan como tu haces con el público no es bienvenido en este foro?

Pues me parece que estás muy equivocado. Es una actitud un poco egocéntrica, tu *sí* puedes tocar la fibra sensible del público, tu *sí* puedes ridiculizar, reirte y mofarte de alguien que sufre al recordar a sus difuntos, tu *sí* te crees con el derecho a hacer algo aunque sufra una persona con la justificación de que es un "crédulo", tu *sí* compartes el mentirle a alguien y luego llamarle tonto, pero si lo hacen contigo, se mofan, se ríen de ti, te justifican el por qué no sabes de qué hablas, se te dan unas directrices a seguir en la magia, un por qué de las cuestiones, y encima se te hace el MISMO menosprecio que tu tienes para-con el público, entonces te sientes ofendido y los demás sobramos de este foro no ?

Pues chico, no eres el centro del universo, y mucho menos no eres nadie para ir dando lecciones como intentas ni dar dogmas de fé. Si te ríes de los demás, acepta que se ríen y mofen de ti.

Y te aseguro que no me siento bien cuando le digo a alguien las cosas tan claritas y tan como las pienso, y encima sabiendo que pueden molestarle (como se ve que te molestan), pero si tu te sientes de puta madre llamando crédulos, mofandote, o justificando el jugar con ciertos sentimientos demasiado duros con las personas, estoy en mi derecho de jugar y mofarme de ti. Porque quizás, yo sea uno de esos crédulos (no es el caso), o quizás yo respete a mi público hasta el punto de que no quiero que se sientan insultados simplemente porque se les engaña.

Yo prefiero defender la inocencia del espectador, ante la chulería del que se cree en posesión de un secreto.

Vayan por delante mis respetos y mis disculpas por si te has sentido amenazado. Mi magia busca la alegría, así que con esa premisa te podrás imaginar lo "violento" que puedo ser  :Wink:  .

Una cosa más, dices que se equivocaron al dejarme entrar o estar, creo que SÓLO por todos estos posts en los que te estoy contestando estoy haciendo MÁS por la gente que se inicia en la magia y que quiere aprender en este foro, que tu por tus cientos de mensajes, yo al menos hablo del RESPETO AL PÚBLICO, a ti no, por supuesto, porque tu no les respetas.

Además estoy defendiendo la magia como medio de alegría, evasión de problemas, como una forma de vida.

¿Tu qué estás aportando? NADA, la magia como negocio, como un todo vale con tal de que hablen de ti. Yo hablo de la magia como expresión de algo bello, algo feliz.

Sólo por eso, escribiría 30 veces más los mismos posts que acabo de escribir, sin quitarle nada.

El que lee estos posts, como es el caso de Solitude, a pesar de haber tenido nuestras diferencias, acaban pensando lo mismo, son palabras duras, pero mi concepto de la magia se refuerza: algo bonito. No algo tétrico y prepotente.

Una cosa es adueñarse de una situación creando misterio e intriga, y otra es adueñarse de una situación creando sufrimiento y dolor. 

Un saludo.

----------


## ignoto

Por favor, calmad un poco los ánimos los dos.

Me temo que he comunicado el suceso al administrador ante el cariz que está tomando la situación.

Ambos dos sois parte importante de esta comunidad mágico-electrónica y no es deseable que una palabra de más os enfrente.

Os ruego os deis la mano, virtualmente hablando, y no dejéis que una diferencia de opiniones enturbie la magia.

----------


## MJJMarkos

De acuerdo con Ignoto.

Por mi parte te pido disculpas por todas las "ofensas" que hayan partido hacia tu persona Gandalf, mi intención no es más que la de defender al público, que creo que no es muy justo el tacharles de algo simplemente porque un número sea muy bueno.

Supongo que te habré molestado bastante, lo siento. Aunque como ya avisé en los posts "en los que podrías sentirte insultado", todo iba con ironía y no pensaba que fuseis nada de esos insultos, sólo era una comparación público-garrulos, magos-garrulos.

Un saludo, con todos mis respetos. Te he enviado un MP, espero que lo leas.

----------


## eidanyoson

Y esto por un programita de televisión un viernes cualquiera por la noche...
 Ni me quiero imaginar si os dicen que os quitan x euros del sueldo porque la terminal cuatro (ese centro comercial del que salen aviones de vez en cuando) ha costado mucho... (toma ya, esto es meter paja en un pajar, es decir, no decir nada   :Wink:  )

----------


## Solitude

Lo importante es que todos podamos seguir dando nuestra opinión sin faltar el respeto a nadie. Después cada cual podrá sacar sus propias conclusiones.

Esperemos que el próximo tema de discusión sobre Shalakabula sea dentro de la calma y el orden.  :roll: 

Markos, tú sabes bien que desde un primer momento no congeniamos, sin embargo a poco que nos hemos conocido un poco mejor, hemos comprobado que ninguno de los dos era tan malo como el otro pensaba. No cabe duda que esto se hace extensible a todo el foro. Con unos congeniaremos más que con otros, pero eso no significa que de todos podamos aprender algo bueno. Es bueno tratar de llevarse bien entre nosotros, a pesar de estar en completo desacuerdo respecto a ciertos (o muchos) temas. Eso hace más agradable la convivencia. Yo dije lo que me pareció lo que hizo el mentalista y el que no esté de acuerdo que lo diga y de sus razones si quiere. Eso no me da derecho a llamarle (O a insinuar que es) tonto, ignorante, etc., etc. Hay es donde casi siempre suelen empezar los problemas. Así que... "Haya paz entre gente de buena voluntad".

----------


## Saucead

Buenas a todos.
Una pregunta, he leído en este post , que en la televisión de castilla la mancha, me parece que era esta, se iba a dejar de emitir este programa.
Y yo pregunto si alguien sabe si también lo harán en la televisión valenciana.
¿Canal 9 dejará de emitirlo?.
Gracias

----------


## fjavps

No Saucead. En Canal 9 va a seguir viernes tras viernes... mientras las audiencias respondan. El problema con Castilla la Mancha es que en esa Comunidad se ve perfectamente Telemadrid y se emitía 3 días más tarde... el mismo programa que en la tele madrileña. Telemadrid se lavó las manos, según creo, y los manchegos se echaron entonces atrás. El programa, para nuestro bien, está siendo un exitazo en Canal Sur.

----------


## javifocus

De momento para mañana sigue anunciado, supongo que sera como todo, cuestion del exito que tenga el programa, audiencia y tal, ya se vera... Y lo de castilla la mancha, pues vete tu a saber porque no creo que les diese mucho tiempo a probar que tal iba al programa ¿que lo pusieron una o dos veces?. Yo deseo que vaya todo muy bien y que tengamos magia para rato

----------


## Solitude

Pues si quieren tener éxito, mal van pegando esos cortes publicitarios en medio de las actuaciones y anunciando a magos que no van a salir. Me parece vergonzoso que un programa de Tv haga esas cosas. Desde luego, público no le va a faltar, pero lo que se dice éxito, éxito... no creo que se le deba a la realización del programa.

----------


## javifocus

Bueno, eso en telemadrid, en canal 9 de momento se portan y no nos maltratan en ese sentido. Como ya comente, se ve que se debe mas a la cadena que no a la realizacion del programa.

----------


## Solitude

Bueno, pues a la cadena. Vamos, al responsable o responsables de que pasen esas cosas.

Por cierto, habrá que dar la enhorabuena a los del Canal 9.  :D   ¡A ver si aprenden los de Telemadrid!  :x

----------


## cor3

desgraciadamente estos dos ultimos programas los he visto atrabes de telemadrid sat por que estoy en Valladolid y puffffffffffffff que ascoooo (no el programa. eh!!)


si no por que cortan los juegos para emitir publicidad y meten unos tipos documentales que cual de todos peor.. :( 

menos mal que tengo entrenada a mi hermana pequeña en Madrid que me los esta gravando :P

----------


## -= Johny =-

Centrandome en el tema del programa y dando mi opinion personal, creo q es un programa bastante bueno (no quiero entrar en las mismas polemicas de si a alguien le pudo molestar una actuacion o si no, hablo del programa en general), hacen juegos impactantes, y por lo menos yo, disfruto a mas no poder con las actuaciones de los magos, vosotros no? jaja.
1 saludo  :Wink1:

----------


## Platiquini

Un programa que mete anuncios publicitarios en medio de actuaciones de magos, que anuncia que va a salir René Lavand y luego resulta que en Telemadrid no y en otras autonómicas sí, que mete letreritos cuando están en una entrevista y la mente se te divide entre la entrevista y el letrerito... Los magos bien por lo general. La realización y la presentación me parece bastante mala, siendo sincero.
¡¡Vamos, que ni pizca de comparación con el Chan Tatachán de JuanTamariz que se emitió en Telemadrid y no sé si en las demás autonómicas también!!

----------


## sacrone

Bueno, pues ya llevan tres, y ahora es el momento de preguntar: que os parece el programa? yo me perdi el de Rene Lavand, menos mal que un buen amigo lo tiene grabado y lo he podido ver. 
 Está mayor el gran maestro verdad? pero sigue llegando hasta el fondo de nuestra imaginacion y desde dentro sopla para que se ericen los pelillos de los brazos. O al menos eso es lo que a mi me pasa. 

 GRACIAS RENE!!!

----------


## Saucead

Buenas a todos.
Increible, es lo único que puedo decir acerca del programa de ayer Viernes emitido en canal 9. 
Me pareció el mejor con diferencia. Y a vosotros. Impactante, rápido más corto (o al menos a mi me lo pareció), en su justa medida y con grandes ilusiones.
Luis de Matos: Increinle se salió como suele hacer siempre.
Yunke: es un poco cabroncete (si me permiten la expresión). vaya trucos que hizo, rápidos, sin palabras con grandes efectos aunque aveces no son grandes técnicas.
Murphy. cada día me gusta más.
José Carlos: No hizo esta vez ningún truco polémico, asi que ... No estuvo mal.
Alberto de Figueiredo (me parece que se escribe así): Muy bueno, es mi favorito. Simpático, gracioso, actúa muy bien y encima hace efectos inverosimiles.
Yo la única pega se la pongo a María Potente. me sabe mal porque es la única mujer en el plató. (maga) Pero como ya dijo ignoto hace tiempo, hace trucos de muy mala calidad y con muy mala presentación (desde mi punto de vista).
Esta vez toni gambero se portó, e hizo trucos aceptables.
Para terminar,¿¿¿ toni estuvo haciendo su truco de magia en la calle en el arrefour de Valencia  :Confused:  me sesultó conocido.
Bueno que vaya bien la semana
Saludos.

----------


## magoivan

yo creo que tendrian que dejarles mas tiempo a los famosos para aprenderse el truco. la mayoria bien, pero el de david meca... se no to demasiado. seria porque se pondria nervioso? no creo porque su profesor no le dejaria aver actuado no?

----------


## Magic Kay

Al habla con el productor del Shalakabula en Telemadrid, que es donde se graba, me ha confirmado que el primer programa estuvo lleno de fallos (según ellos) y que están volviendo a montarlo. Que no nos preocupemos, que lo emitirán tarde o temprano y que podremos ver las actuaciones de René Lavand.

Esperemos  :-)

----------


## Magic Kay

Anda, me han borrado mensajes? Nadie me ha dicho nada...

----------


## aisman

no creo que hablaras con el productor shalakabula en tele madrid, primero por que no se graba alli y segundo los de los fallos no es cierto.
y tercero es una productora particular que no tiene nada que ver con tele madrid ni canal 9, ni tampoco con canal sur, diles que no te tomen el pelo y que no te engañen. recibe un magico saludo

----------


## fjavps

A mi el programa del viernes pasado me encantó. Telemadrid podría tener más cuidado para no cortar en mitad de un número, pero me han dicho que en Canal 9 y en Canal Sur no lo han hecho... todavía. Para ayudar al programa podríamos mandar todos un mail a telemadrid o a las otras cadenas para apoyar y pedir además que no metan publicidad partiendo rutinas. El mail está en la página web de telemadrid: www.telemadrid.es
Por cierto, al preguntar a la productora, y no a una tele, me han dicho que el primer programa, con René Lavand y demás, lo van a emitir en breve. Dicen que lo grabaron demasiado rápido al ser el primero. La verdad es que han mejorado semana a semana.

----------


## Mago Aranda

tengo que darle la enhorabuena a canal 9 por su profesionalidad en la emision de shalakabula.respetando al programa de magia como se merece, cortando para meter la publicidad en los momentos idoneos y precisos.el tercer programa mejor que los otros dos anteriores.tambien deciros que canal 9 para mi es la mejor canal autonomica de españa ..yo he actuado tres veces en canal 9 y se de lo que hablo..

----------


## Magic Kay

Puedes creerlo o no, y probablemente no fuera el "productor" del programa, sino el propietario de la productora. Ahora que lo dices, puede ser eso. No sé dónde se graba, pero mañana me han invitado a acudir (ya diré en función de qué) y me han dicho que vaya a la Ciudad de la Imagen, donde está Telemadrid. Probablemente sea en los estudios de la productora que comentas y yo he creído que era en los estudios de la televisión pública madrileña. Sé que el programa no se graba en Canal Sur, y los magos que han ido lo han grabado en Madrid.

No creo que me hayan tomado el pelo, ni hayan tratado de engañarme, porque son amigos. Y eso, entre amigos, no se hace  :-)

En cuanto a lo de los fallos, te aseguro que es lo que me dijeron, y que iban a volver a montar el programa para emitirlo un poco más adelante. Si esto es cierto o no, lo veremos en las próximas semanas. Será fácil comprobarlo, no te parece?

Saludos mágicos, y enhorabuena por tu papel en los últimos programas.

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

Otro salakabula en Telemadrid. Sin ánimo de crear polémicas:

- José Carlos: IMPERDONABLE. Vamos, lo de los muertos fue de muy mal gusto pero.... ponerle a la chica una zapatilla del Caparrós debajo de la nariz.. ESO NO TIENE NOMBRE!!!!!!!!!!!!   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:  
Ahora en serio. Estuvo bien.bueno, no me gusta su estilo (simple cuestión de gustos) pero reconozco que lo hizo muy bien (al igual que el otro día, aunque no me gustara eso que y ahemos comentado hasta la saciedad).

- Me encantó el inicio del programa. Hay que reconocer que Paz Padilla tiene mucha guasa. Y se demuestra algo que ya hemos comentado: Un mismo truco, aunque conocido, gana mucho con la presentación de cada uno. Quién no ha hecho el asunto de ponerse uno detrás de otro para hacer gracias en los campamentos (aquí se me nota la edad)?.  

- El juego del billar: uuuuuuuuuuuuuaaaaaaauuuuuuuuuuu!!!! Reconozco que me encantó. Supongo que los más avanzados veríais fallos y/o 'el asunto' pero yo no pillé nada y me encantó.

- Aisman: Lo ya dicho.. es el papel que tiene que hacer. De todas formas hubo demasiados fallos en su 'castigo' y se vió demasiado claro el funcionamiento del aparato. una pena.

- Gambero: No me gusta. No es limpio (de ejecución, que de su sobaquillo no tengo referencias). La 'carta al pañuelo' es conocida.. y su ejecución no aporté naad (caso contrario al comentado del jeugo del inicio del programa)

- Los trucos de los concursantes. Ella: Bien. Con poca soltura (un poco agarrotá) al manejar las cartas, pero bien (Bastante hizo). Caparrós...... torpe.. aunque la gracia final de echarse la mano a la cabeza como 'no explicándose porqué no se soltaba' le salvó un poco.

LO PEOR: Los jueguecitos finales de 'los jueces'. Demasiado forzados. Demasiado rápidos.. no sé... si ya han hecho algo, ¿porqué ese afán de darles/obligarles a tener un último minuto de gloria? Encuentro que los diálogos excusa para ahcer el jeugo en la votación son penosos. Demasiado forzados. Una pena.

En fin... ale, a polemizar!   :Lol:

----------


## wallace

> LO PEOR: Los jueguecitos finales de 'los jueces'. Demasiado forzados. Demasiado rápidos.. no sé... si ya han hecho algo, ¿porqué ese afán de darles/obligarles a tener un último minuto de gloria? Encuentro que los diálogos excusa para ahcer el jeugo en la votación son penosos. Demasiado forzados. Una pena.


Pienso igual, no me gusta esta parte nada de nada. Aparte no tiene sentido, ¿acaso el jurado de mira quien baila se sube a la mesa pa dar unos pasos cada vez que votan?o ¿los de operacion triunfo se marcan unas coplillas cada vez que votan?. Es absurdo y queda mal, pues dicen unas estupideces para justificar el juego...

En general, me gustó, creo que ha mejorado algo en cuanto a ritmo.

-Luis de Matos, impresionante

-Alberto de Figueiredo estuvo muy bien con el billete al limón. Me gustó mucho. El Alonso haciendose el gracioso, casi le jode, tirando los limones. Que manía de los famosos de querer hacerse los graciosos.

- Murphy también me gustó. El , Alberto y por supuesto Luis de  Matos son los que más me gustan.

- El Jose Carlos creo que estuvo bien.

-Yunke, me gustó más que los otros días, con la camara oculta me reí, pero es un poco cabrona, es que son unos sustos muy brutos.

- Tony Gambero, ¿pero es que nadie le dice lo de las muletillas?¿No trabaja la charla? ¿no se ve luego grabado? Aquí está el pañuelo, ¿de acuerdo? cogelo, muy clarito, doblalo ¿de acuerdo? así no, así ¿de acuerdo?. Ahora, muy clarito, tengo una baraja ¿de acuerdo? la mezclo muy clarito ¿de acuerdo?... y así absolutamente todo lo que habla. No me gusta

- la parte de Aisman, no me termina, no por su actuación, la verdad es que no se si es el contexto u otra cosa, pero  vamos que no me llena.


Me parece que el programa ha mejorado desde que empezó, a ver si lo sigue haciendo. Bueno ahí queda mi opinión.

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

> - Tony Gambero, ¿pero es que nadie le dice lo de las muletillas?¿No trabaja la charla? ¿no se ve luego grabado? Aquí está el pañuelo, ¿de acuerdo? cogelo, muy clarito, doblalo ¿de acuerdo? así no, así ¿de acuerdo?. Ahora, muy clarito, tengo una baraja ¿de acuerdo? la mezclo muy clarito ¿de acuerdo?... y así absolutamente todo lo que habla. No me gusta


Si, estoy 'de acuerdo' contigo  :P

----------


## nick63nick

Ostras.....m encantaría poder ver el programa aqui en Cataluña..... :-(  :-( ....NO lo dan .......y no tengo el digital.......

¿Sabéis alguna manera de poder verlo?


 :Lol:

----------


## Asmodeo

Hola,

*nick63nick*, lo puedes ver  Online en Telemadrid Sat, te pongo el enlace directo; viernes a las  22:00 o domingo 18:30 eso si tu conexión no es muy mala para ello.

http://wwitv.com/j_tv/7785.asx

Un saludo.

----------


## Mago Aranda

vuelvo a insistir y seguire insistiendo en lo que dije semanas anteriores...porque amo este arte ...si me diera igual no me importaria un pito lo que hicieran..


 lo de hacer magia cuando van a dar la votacion es una aberracion 
                        no viene a cuento ni tiene sentido...

  tony gambero por lo menos arranca una sonrisa ,,cosa que otros quisieran 

  el castigo para el que pierde es totalmente un error ,,,esto es una tonteria como una casa.. Aisman lo tiene que estar pasando mal pues esta seccion esta pasando desapercibida y sin emocion ninguna..

porque hay que castigar a un concursante por que haya perdido..

 ademas la gente sabe que no pasara nada por lo que pierde toda la gracia que tienen estos efectos...si claro que se que de otra forma tampoco pasa nada pero no es igual tener 4 pelotas viejas ..que ver 4 viejas en pelotas...
yunke estuvo espectacular aqui le gano la partida a luis de matos...  se nota que el nivel es alto ..
el concurso ha mejorado ...PERO SIGUE SIN coagular correctamente es mi opinion

----------


## -= Johny =-

Esta noche cita en Canal Sur!!
Supongo q sera el mismo programa q ya habeis visto este viernes... pero en Canal Sur son los martes...
1 saludo  :Wink1:

----------


## Ella

hablando de yunque, creo que esa actuacion (mostruo que sale de su cuerpo)la habia visto por fotos en un festival, ,o no era el? podria ser barakaldo??

----------


## 2 de trebol

hola, ya me esta picando la curiosidad demasiado con shalakabula, y al ser de barcelona no puedo verlo por que no llega la emision, tengo entendido que hay emision en directo por internet, a ver si me podeis decir si es verdad si no lo es, si me puedo bajar los programas de algun sitio...etc , me gustaria mucho ver el prgrama gracias a todos

Saludos Magos

PD. si alguien ha hecho esta pregunta en el post, perdonarme no la he savido encontrar como comprenderan en 14 paginas >.< lo siento  :Oops:  )

----------


## indiapu

Hola, para el que no lo pueda ver o no lo haya podido ver, todavía hay una oportunidad.  

Este Martes lo podrán en Canal Sur a las 22:30. Para verlo hay ir a la página: www.canalsur.es. Y pinchar en ver la tele en directo. 

Tendreis que tener instalado el Real Player que lo podeis descargar de manera totalmente gratuita aqui: 

http://forms.real.com/netzip/intl/in...e&type=rp10_es

Un saludo.

----------


## sacrone

No creo que sea alguien indicado para juzgar a profesionales ya que soy un simple aficionado pero lo de las muletillas de "clarito" y "de acuerdo" me saturaron mucho... La verdad es que a mi solo no, mi familia estba viendo el programa conmigo y decian que si es que estaba de broma, que daba la impresion de estar super inseguro. Pero como ya he dicho antes mi juicio es una mera opinion personal.

----------


## Fujur

He mandado un e-mail a Castilla la Mancha Televisión para preguntarle sobre shalakabula y me han dicho que de momento no lo seguirán emitiendo. También me han dicho que están buscandole una nueva ubicación mas "apropiada" y que quizá por el verano vuelvan a emitirlo. Pues nada para que los castellano manchegos lo supierais.

Un saludo :D

----------


## Magic Kay

Por lo que me ha contado un amigo mago :-) lo han suspendido porque la audencia era mínima. Por lo visto en Castilla-La Mancha se capta la señal de TeleMadrid en muchas zonas y la gente lo veía el viernes, por lo que el martes no tenía interés y apenas espectadores.

----------


## Azran

En mi opinion alargan demasiado los juegos, supongo que será para rellenar y porque tienen que hacer un juego en un tiempo determinado.

Otra cosa que no me gusta son los magos que sacan a la gente y empiezan a hacer bromas riendose de la persona en sí. ¿Que os parece a vostros utilizar como gags a otras personas (metiendose con su pelo,altura, gordura)?

----------


## ikymagic

Si, creo que gambero algunas veces se cuela un pelin, porque el de hoy, estaba medio morqueado ya, jeje, y en caunto a la coletilla...no comentarlo.

En cuanto al programa, pues la verdad que me gusta, la pega, si hay que ponerle alguna, pues coincido con mucho de los participantes del foro, la duracion, y no porque me canse de ver magia, sino porque se van a quedar sin contenido en un mes.

Aisman, me gustaria verlo en otro papel, que no sea el de torturafamosos, que seguro que debe dejarnos  :shock: 

por lo demas, muy divertido y paz padilla...aaaaaro pisha, de cai tenia que se.

----------


## Gandalf

Azran, a mi, hasta cierto punto si me parecen bien las bromas a los ayudantes. 

Las prefiero en las que no se refieren a nada que tenga que ver con el aspecto físico de los mismos, del estilo de Tamariz, que no para de hacer bromas pero todas dejando de lado el tema físico, que si la pierna, que si como aprieta el joio, que si tu eres un desconfiado, que si revisa esto pero no lo toques... Gambero mezcla varias, se mete con la forma de mezclar, algo muy frecuente, o con la rapidez al escoger una carta, pero también lo hace con otros aspectos, y eso no es que me haga mucha gracia. Que si vaya espectador me habeis escogido, que si te estás cargando el juego, que si vaya pelos tienes... 

No hay que olvidar que el público se está riendo del ayudante, y no con el ayudante. Eso puede no gustar a muchos.

Y por último comentar que me gustaron mucho los gags que usó Angel Garó con la pareja que le ayudó. Tan solo hubo un par de bromas sobre el chico y no fueron como para enfadarse. Me encantó esa de:

    "¿Cuanto tiempo dices que llevas con él?"
    "Dos años".
     "Pero tú la medicación te la sigues tomando ¿no?".

 :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

> Otra cosa que no me gusta son los magos que sacan a la gente y empiezan a hacer bromas riendose de la persona en sí. ¿Que os parece a vostros utilizar como gags a otras personas (metiendose con su pelo,altura, gordura)?


Chssssssssssssssssssshhhhhhhhhhh callaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa!!!!!!!!! No viste la que se organizó con los muertos?!?!!?!?! Si ahora nos opnemos a discutir sobre si un mago se debe o no burlar del público... ufffffffff   :Lol:  

Aquí cada uno tiene su opinión y sus límites. Yo siempre prefiero quedarme corto o ser sutil. SI un colaborador es lento barajando (cuando le pido que lo haga) no le digo 'Hay que ver qué patoso eres'.. prefiero sacar el móvil y decir 'cariño, no me esperes para cenar'. Es parecido, pero no es lo mismo.   :Wink:

----------


## Gandalf

En efecto, se parecen mucho los dos ejemplos pero las formas son distintas. En una la gente se rie de tu broma, y en la otra se rien del ayudante. Por eso no son muy de mi agrado. Tampoco es que me aborrezcan, pero prefiero evitarlas. Se está haciendo magia, no burla.

----------


## ARENA

Pues ahi va mi opinion.

Murphy no me gusto nada esta vez con el juego del rompecabezas porque no se veian las otras piezas de la bolsa y en el bar sigo insistiendo, para que pondran actores ? porque no simplemente entran a un bar y hacen magia a gente real tendrian mejores respuestas.

Tony Gambero a mi me gusta por lo menos hace reir 

El Mentalista lo siento pero me parece aburridisimo nadamas basta con ver el tiempo que tardo en explicarle a la chica los vendajes de los ojos 
estuve a punto de cambiar el canal
ZZZZZZZZZZZ

Maria Potente una lastima, no la conozco ,pero si se le juzga por sus apariciones en el programa , no esta a la altura , que no hay magas en España ?? Porque no llamaron a Ella o a Zohraida?

Aisman lo mismo que todos vaya papel que le toco, lo siento

Y ya para acabarme de quejar que mal estuvo la forma como las camaras enfocaban los trucos de Armando lucero.

saludos

----------


## -= Johny =-

> SI un colaborador es lento barajando (cuando le pido que lo haga) no le digo 'Hay que ver qué patoso eres'.. prefiero sacar el móvil y decir 'cariño, no me esperes para cenar'. Es parecido, pero no es lo mismo.


Esto a mi me parece perfecto, es mas, creo q resulta mas divertido y gracioso por parte de todos, incluso el colaborador se reiria.

----------


## -= Johny =-

Por otro lado y comentando el programa de anoche.... coincido con Arena,
Maria Potente no me gusto nada... el juego q hizo es uno de los q yo estoy practicando ahora y la verdad.... no me gusto como lo hizo...
Sin embargo, otras actuaciones estubieron espectaculares...

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

> Esto a mi me parece perfecto, es mas, creo q resulta mas divertido y gracioso por parte de todos, incluso el colaborador se reiria.


Se descojonan, te lo aseguro. Un día saqué la philisave y me puse a afeitarme. El tío me miró sorprendido, la gente alucinaba, se reían un poquito pero sin romper del todo. El espectador tenía una risita floja y justo entonces hice un gesto con la mano (sin decir nada) como de 'es que mira que eres lento' (típico gesto de, con el brazo y antebrazo casi quietos, sacudir la mano arriba y abajo como ciendo 'tela!'. Creo que imaginas). Deswebe general en ese momento y el espectador por los suelos.

A veces mil palabras sobran.

----------


## -= Johny =-

Me lo imagino jajaja, por eso digo, q hay q tener puntos graciosos, no se, creo q el mago lo ultimo q debe hacer es hacer sentirse mal a la gente,  seria todo lo contrario.... divertir, alegrar y sorprender... y la verdad creo q esta bastante bien eso q haces, y es mas, con tu permiso, te tomare prestada la idea si alguna vez estoy en una situacion q lo requiera jajaja.

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

> te tomare prestada la idea si alguna vez estoy en una situacion q lo requiera jajaja.


CHST! EH! Eso lleva copyright... me debes una cervecita por cada uso que hagas.   :Lol:  

Y retomando el hilo... creo que estamos de acuerdo en que, a veces, Tony GAMBERRO se pasa un pelín de lo 'políticamente correcto'. No me va.

----------


## magic-carlos

Totalmente de acuerdo con vosotros sobre lo de Gambero  :-( 
La verdad, yo no soy quien para juzgar a profesionales pero hay dos aspectos suyos que no me gustan, me hacen sentir incomodo mientras le veo. 

El primero sus muletillas y el segundo el trato hacia el espectador. 

Repito que no soy quien para juzgarle por que mis charlas dan pena, sobre todo me suelo poner bastante nervioso en las actuaciones y a veces no se ni lo que digo :D (no llevo ni un año haciendo cartomagia).... perooo, en mi opinión su problema no es el nerviosismo, no necesita ni grabarse, es imposible que no se de cuenta de que en una actuación dice las palabras "de acuerdo", etc... cada 5 segundos?
Sobre el trato al espectador pues... nose, en la actuación del viernes le vino a decir que había sacado al tio mas torpe de todo el plató y que vaya cruz con el... si yo soy el espectador desde luego muy bien no lo estaría pasando.

Es buen mago, un profesional pero sus dos "pequeños" defectos me saturan.

Un saludo

----------


## Xavi-Z

La "charla" de Gambero es totalmente improvisada, al menos eso espero, porque sino no tiene excusa. De ahi los "de acuerdo" y "todo clarito". Cuando improvisas las muletillas son inevitables, un mago profesional no debería improvisar la charla y menos en un programa de televisión. Cuando se hace un tipo de humor como el que hizo Gambero hay que tener cuidado de no sobrepasar una cierta linea. Gambero la sobrepasó y paso de ser algo gracioso a un cierto ofensivo. No tenía charla y por lo tanto volvía una y otra vez a los mismos gags "Que si vaya espectadores" "Es que no habia nadie más en el público, etc". De los tres programas que he visto en este es en el que peor ha estado.

En cuanto a Maria Potente, la veo nerviosa en todos los numeros que hace. La desaparición del azucarero cantó muchisimo, mal ejecutada y la misdirection no sirvió de nada. Y como dato un ejemplo: mi mujer dijo "Ahora cuando se levante que tenga cuidado con el azucarero no sea que se caiga del regazo" Y yo con cara de poker "No sé."  :roll:

----------


## Saucead

Buenas.
Desde mi punto de vista, Gambero a algunos les gustará y a otros no.
Hay quien piensa que no hay que mezclar lo cómico con la magia, y quien hace magia cómica. Toni Gambero es especial. Tiene su gracia y su estilo, a unos les gustará más y a otros menos, pero lo que tiene que tener esque le guste a los espectadores,(profanos, que decís algunos). Porque como he leído en otro post, eso de criticar es muy español, incluso lo nuestro y lo más querido. Por ello a los espectadores les hace gracia que juegue con los ayudantes con gracias de ese tipo.
Maria Potente, no comprendo de donde ha sacado ese nombre. Supongo que lo de María por el nombre de pila, pero lo de potente en que sentido??
Desde luego el juego del azucarillo .... eeee ..... como decirlo..... Lamentable.
Ese truco se encuentra en internet en cinco minutos y todo el mundo lo conoce, es como el de las 21 cartas en 3 filas, a ver si lo hace algún día.
Encima se va con la gente y se pone a hacer gracietas sobre los hombres con unas abuelas, y yo me preguntaba: ¿Donde está la gracia? y ¿donde está la magia?. Un 0 le pongo por no poder poner un menos 3.
El resto muy bien todos.
Otra cosa, y a ver si podemos comentarlo un poco que nadie se atreve porque participa en este foro.
¿Aisman que se supone que hace?, con todo el respeto.
Castiga a los famosos o recibe sus tomatazos y sirve como diana .... Todavía no he visto a nadie que le respete el ambiente.
y para terminar:
ARENA:
Como puedes decir que lo del bar de Murphy es con actores, quien te lo ha dicho o de donde lo has sacado, porque en cuanto veis algún truco en la calle o improvisado os poneis a decir que como actuan y que lo hagan con gente de la calle .....
¿Los conoces  o tienes fuentes suficientes como para afirmar eso? 
Sin querer molestarte, y con todo el respeto del mundo.
Saludos

----------


## mago alber

No se si lo han emitido en todas las cadenas, por lo que yo se en Telemadrid por lo menos no el programa entero, para los que no lo habeis podido ver deciros:

ARMANDO LUCERO, uufff que elegancia derrocha, que MAESTRO, un auténtico crack, es un tio para verle con los ojos del alma (como diría René Lavand) para disfrutar, y creer en la magia!


Un Saludo!

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

> Buenas.
> Desde mi punto de vista, Gambero a algunos les gustará y a otros no.


Totalmente de acuerdo. Es como los humoristas: Unos eran de Tip y Coll y otros se parten con los Morancos... Claro que esto de la magia es, paa nosotros, como el toreo para los buenos aficionados. Se puede, y es sano, criticar si se hace con respeto. A mi no me parece necesario caer en su estilo para gustar al público al que le hace gracia que te metas con los espectadores. Creo que hay formas igual de efectivas (comprobado personalmente) en las que, además, el espectador implicado se ríe. Es lo que decía Gandalf: Nos reímos con el espectador, y no de él.





> Maria Potente, el juego del azucarillo .... eeeeLamentable.


María Potente: El próximo día me fijaré en lo que hay entre su cuello y su ombligo.. quizá ahí resida su potencia.   :Oops:  

Pero no le censuro por el juego del azucarero. Ya hemos comentado que los juegos del momento del juicio son muy forzados. Quizá sólo siguen instrucciones y hacen lo que pueden (si, ya se que hasta lo más sencillo debemos prepararlo, dominarlo y hacerlo bien, pero he estado 20 años en un medio de comunicación y hay ciertas cosas que 'son como son')




> ¿Aisman que se supone que hace?,Todavía no he visto a nadie que le respete el ambiente.


A mi juicio hace lo que puede. Le ha tocado bailar con la más fea. Sus juegos pueden ser buenos, pero es muy duro meterlos con calzador como 'castigo' al final será siempre 'más de lo mismo'. Y lo del respeto.. bueno.. en el último ya vimos como Caparrós estuvo a punto de destrozar el juego de los limones lanzándolos al público. No era una victima muy adecuada. Estuvo mejor la cara de pena de Ángel Garó cuando le iban a atravesar el cuello con la espada.

----------


## Xavi-Z

> ARMANDO LUCERO, uufff que elegancia derrocha, que MAESTRO, un auténtico crack, es un tio para verle con los ojos del alma (como diría René Lavand) para disfrutar, y creer en la magia!


En Telemadrid, ni Armando Lucero ni René Lavand ni nada de nada. Me parecen unos impresentables por suprimir estas actuaciones. Pero mejor no sigo que me cabreo más todavía.

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

Quizá es una tonería pero... Sería posible que los propios artistas, por las razones que sea, hayan concedido sólo el derecho de emisión de sus actuaciones por determinadas autonómicas? Las razones pueden ser de toda índole, pero.. bueno, es una dua que me ha asaltado de repente (de hecho no sé cómo arrancarmela de la chepa  :?

----------


## Xavi-Z

Puedes descartar esa duda. Normalmente los derechos del programa los tiene una productora y es ésta quien los vende a las televisiones (en este caso a la Forta). Después cada cadena decide que emitir, en que orden, etc.

Digamos que los magos han tratado en todo momento exclusivamente con la productora. Aisman, por ejemplo, podrá confirmar este punto.

Saludos.  :Wink:

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

Zanks........ me has quitado un peso de encima   :Lol:

----------


## ARENA

> ARENA:
> Como puedes decir que lo del bar de Murphy es con actores, quien te lo ha dicho o de donde lo has sacado, porque en cuanto veis algún truco en la calle o improvisado os poneis a decir que como actuan y que lo hagan con gente de la calle .....
> ¿Los conoces  o tienes fuentes suficientes como para afirmar eso?


Vamos a ver Saucead, mis fuentes de informacion son estos ojos que dios me dio, y cualquiera que vea a la pareja a la que Murphy le hace el zumo de Kiwi sabe que estan preparados y que la sorpresa es fingida, igual que cuando gambero se metio al piso de las chicas, igual que cuando Figuairedo hizo la imitación de THEM para colarse en la disco.
o que opinan ?

===============================================
Y de Aisman no es que no nos atrevamos ,es que con el papel que le dierón no podemos juzgarlo, es verdad que solo ha hecho ilusiones con aparatos automaticos pero sin embargo es al unico que la gente le grita  "AISMAN, AISMAN" cuando sale , no se si sera parte del guion del programa ,pero sabes que mago recibe mas publicidad en el programa ?? Eso sin contar la cantidad de letreros que salen en la pantalla "AISMAN cortara al perdedor" etc.

----------


## Ella

> Iniciado por Saucead
> 
> ARENA:
> Como puedes decir que lo del bar de Murphy es con actores, quien te lo ha dicho o de donde lo has sacado, porque en cuanto veis algún truco en la calle o improvisado os poneis a decir que como actuan y que lo hagan con gente de la calle .....
> ¿Los conoces  o tienes fuentes suficientes como para afirmar eso? 
> 
> 
> Vamos a ver Saucead, mis fuentes de informacion son estos ojos que dios me dio, y cualquiera que vea a la pareja a la que Murphy le hace el zumo de Kiwi sabe que estan preparados y que la sorpresa es fingida, igual que cuando gambero se metio al piso de las chicas, igual que cuando Figuairedo hizo la imitación de THEM para colarse en la disco.
> o que opinan ?.


solo habia que ver como estaba vestida la gente ...para ser una discoteca de moda...no tenian ropa de "salir", si no la ropa de "vamos al tuto"   :Lol:  , sudadera dj band de cuello alto, para supuestamente ser una discoteca pija no habian flequis o peinados de lamido de vaca...algo fallaba alli   :Wink:

----------


## Manolo Talman

¿Desde cuando el florida park es una discoteca de moda? (quiza en los años 60 lo fue...) 

que yo sepa es una boite de abueletes, es decir una antigua sala de fiestas que precisamente lo que no abunda son los jovenes  :Wink1:  
y a partir de aqui pensar lo que querais....

----------


## ARENA

Talman :A que te refieres con el Florida Park ?

----------


## Gandalf

Florida Park es la discoteca en la que se hizo el juego de las cadenas. Si sumas que el local se dedica a personas mayores con que en la tele solo se veía a jóvenes en la cola te saleeeeeeee   :Lol:

----------


## Saucead

Buenas a todos
Cierto es, y en eso te doy toda la razón MagicOmalley, que en en los juegos de los jueces se ve que son muy forzados para el momento.
Respecto a María Potente, yo me refería más a la magia, pero bueno ya que estamos, fisicamente no es que sea una top model que digamos ...
Aisman recibirá mucha publicidad, pero ello no significa que su trabajo allí le ayude a mejorar su reputación de mago. Que yo no estoy cuestionando.
Además eso de recibirle con el puño en alto me suena a saludo comunista .... Osea, que es bastante malo el lugar que le han dado, aunque desde luego que yo me lo quedaria si me lo ofreciesen, es cierto.
Para finalizar, no es por molestar, pero dios, si te refieres al padre de Jesucristo se escribe con mayúscula(Dios), solo para diferenciar. :!:  :!:  Respetemos lo sagrado.
Saludos

----------


## Magic Kay

Joer, sí que somos picajosos... Que si esto está "preparao", que si aquello ya lo había "veído", que si lo de más allá no es natural... No sé, me suena a reacciones que ya he visto en otros ámbitos y que aquí pensaba desterradas, por ser un hobby, una afición, un arte, mucho más sano, creativo e imaginativo que los demás.

Para una vez en muchos años que hay un programa de magia en televisión, que puede popularizar el arte y darle un barniz de respeto, la mayoría de cosas que leo son críticas. Y no demasiado constructivas. Por supuesto que todo es mejorable. TODO en la vida. Pensad una cosa: los magos que salen  en Shalakabula son profesionales, se ganan la vida con la magia, son grandes conocedores. Los efectos que hacen, semana tras semana, son excelentes para los profanos... Porque es un programa para ellos, no para magos. Claro que nosotros les vemos cosas, por supuesto que sí, como a mí se me verían si actuara delante de magos. Pero la clave, lo verdaderamente importante, es que a la gente de a pie le encanta, ve magia, se maravilla e ilusiona.

Pensad en ello.

----------


## ARENA

Yo creo que en 15 paginas que van en el tema, no ha habido ni una sola critica a la tecnica o a los conocimientos de ningun mago ( Bueno de Potente alguno que otro ) yo creo que lo que aqui se COMENTA (No critica) es lo mismo que comenta la gente "profana" que si Gambero se mete con la gente,que si el mentalista es aburrido, que el castigo es una chorrada, que duele el estomago al ver bailar a Yunke ( Eso es de cosecha propia) etc.

Yo creo que todos estamos contentos de que haya un programa de magia y la prueba es que todos lo estamos viendo y comentando ojala hubiera 10 programas mas para comentar mas y mas.

o no ?

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

> .
> 
> Yo creo que todos estamos contentos de que haya un programa de magia y la prueba es que todos lo estamos viendo y comentando ojala hubiera 10 programas mas para comentar mas y mas.
> 
> o no ?


totalmente de acuerdo. Y creo que las críticas (las respetuosas) son de utilidad. Además, creo que la mayoría estamos de acuerdo en criticar los fallos producidos por 'el impreativo' de hacer juegos en todo momento. Criticamos (comentamos, más bien) el que nos parecen forzados y, por tanto, no muy bien ejecutados los juegos en el momento de la valoración de los jueces. DE ello aprendemos lo importante de la calma, la preparación y el control del 'tempo', no creéis? Si, vale, alguno dirá 'si son profesionales deberían ser capaces de dominar eso'. Pues no. Un especialista de cine es capaz de rodar una escena de salto entre edificios separados cinco metros y con una altura de 20 pisos. Pero no le puedes coger, llevar a un lo alto de un edificio próximo a otro en esas condiciones, y decir: 'Ale, salta, ya!'

Si alguno de los magos profesionales (y buenos, que jamás diré lo contrario) del programa hace algo que merece comentarios destacando algún fallo creo que debemos comentarlo (con respeto). Estoy seguro de que siempre sacaremos 'pistas' sobre cómo debemos hacerlo cuando estemos ante el público.

Hoy más Shalakabula en Telemadrid... mmm estoy deseando poner verdes  :mrgreen:  a esos mindundis que salen a hacer chapuzas!!!!  :P

----------


## Saucead

Buenas.
jejeje Arena, quizás duele el estómago al ver bailar a Yunke, pues ver a la partner mucho mas. Que cosa más desagradable, cierto es, por ello le salió un monstruito del estómago en uno de sus trucos.

Es verdad que aquí se critica mucho y a veces no es constructiva la crítica. Aplaudo a Magic Kay. Lo que ha dicho él lo, dije yo ya hace unos cuantos mensajes (en esencia, claro).  Este programa está en tv, porque vende. Por eso están los famosos, por eso lo presenta un cómico (Paz, en este caso), y por eso lo siguen poniendo, porque hay audiencia. Y porque a la gente  le gusta.

No creo que haya muchos millonarios,(productores) que derrochen su dinero en pagar programas que no tienen futuro. Aquí lo que mueve el programa, como en todo es el dinero y la audiencia (Dinero en lenguaje televisivo).
El programa es para profanos no para magos. Que gran verdad, pero lo vemos magos también es cierto y por eso lo criticamos.
saludos

----------


## Miguel Díaz

¿Alguien sabe quien viene esta noche al programa?

Gracias.

----------


## Magic Kay

Si ponen el que se grabó el pasado lunes, y no el que tienen pendiente (el primero, acordaros), los famosos son Carlos Lozano y Vicki Martín Berrocal. 

También aparece un tipo ruso que tratará de batir del récord de permanencia en una caja mínima rodeado de hielo (no le ví la magia por ningún lado, pero imagino que una filigrana así hará subir la audiencia); Luis de Matos hace desaparecer un Ferrari en la calle; y actúa all que presentaron como Harry Potter español, un niño encantador llamado Arturo que hace un juego con un plátano y otro con cubiletes.

Estuve allí  

 :Lol:

----------


## Ella

por que gambero ha hecho los conejitos asi :Confused: ,joooooo...debieron pasar la rutina entera...grrrr , al final me enfadare mas con telemadrid  :roll:
y el pobre niño..que me lo han marginauuu, y para colmo ponene los anuncios..que rico era!!; joo....

----------


## Magic Kay

Es que lo cortan tó. Ya vale que al niño lo interrumpan en mitad del juego (que lo termina después con el trasvase de la tercera bola —espero que lo pongan—) por exigencias "del guión", pero que encima que le pegan un corte metan anuncios, ya me parece fatal. Joer, déjale terminar y luego los metes. Leñe. Que es un niño!!!!!

¿A que es super salao?

 :D

----------


## Magic Kay

Ya lo he visto!!!! Menos mal, le han dejado terminar. Han puesto todo lo que grabaron... 

¿Qué opináis? ¿Cómo ha quedado el niño? ¿Qué os ha parecido?

----------


## nanocampos

Qué petardo el Lozano... si me gustaba poco ese juego ahora me gusta menos...

A Vicky le ha salido mejor, pero yo hubiera jugado un poco más con el dado en las cajas...

Besos.

----------


## torrini

penoso - qué clase de profesionales hay en este programa? por mucho que diga Aisman, esto es impresentable - Ni audiencia, ni publicidad, ni nada - por favor una sola cosa, -respeto-  Consentiría esos cortes Luis de Matos? por decir algo.....
penoso- :evil:  :evil:

----------


## Ella

y digo yo...eso era el din don :Confused:  por que!!!! por que asi!!!!

----------


## nanocampos

Pues parece que si... es ding dong.
No parece que tehaya gustado mucho Ella...

Ten en cuenta que es magia calle.

Una brazo.

----------


## Ella

hombre..pues meter la mano descaradamente sacar algo darlo a sujetar y que aparezca eso...no tiene mucha magia, muy contrario si al principio habria acondicionado la situacion haciendo aparecer 2 bolas, 3 bolas..por ejemplo, y luego cuando se esperen que aparezca 4 , tachan, o lo de la bola que se mete al bolsillo y regresa a la mano..no se...peor asi :Confused:  po ruy magia callejera que fuera..

----------


## nanocampos

Habéis visto qué chapucilla de metamorfosis :Confused: ?

Deberían pensar en que los espectadores no son tontos... vamos, yo me estaba planteando presentar una metamorfosis en el espectáculo medieval y seguro que se ve menos que esta.

Y no te enfades Ella, no han hecho la rutina completa... a los de la calle seguro que les ha flipao...

Un abrazo.

----------


## Magic Kay

¿Y del niño qué? Que es la cantera, qué os ha parecidoooooo?

----------


## Patito

Voy por partes, y que conste que critco pero más me gustaría tener el nivel de alguno de ellos:

- El niño, aunque lógicamente nerviosillo, muy bueno con los cubiletes.
- Carlos Lozano, con el juego de magia-física, bueno, vale.... :roll: 
- Vicky con el dado, bien.
- La Potente con el falo de espuma... un poco soez para mi gusto...
- Toni Gambero... bueno, cada día me cae más mal. Menos mal que han puesto el pitidito cuando ha dicho eso de gilip***s. Creo que hasta él se ha dado cuenta de que se ha pasado un par de pueblos...
- El mentalista (que no me acuerdo como se llama), pues va a ser quer no, que está un poquito visto... (Seguro que alguien me tira piedras).
- El ruso (que no sé por qué, pero me da que es de Almussafes), no le he visto la magia por ningún sitio. Creo que en vez de a Shalakabula tendría que haber ido al Libro Guinness de los récords.
- René Lavand... sobran las palabras. Un maestro!

Lo que no me ha parecido nada bien ha sido los cortes que le han pegado al pobre chavalín, que ya estaba nerviosillo para que de pronto, a mitad de rutina, le corten porque el calvo tenía que salir de la caja. A mi parecer, una falta de tacto impresionante...

Luis de Matos, aunque ya está visto lo de la desaparición, muy bueno!

Hala, todos a rajar! Se abre la veda... :twisted:

----------


## torrini

patito- tu has visto a Rene Lavand, nosotros en Madrid, no - Algún día se hará magia y lo veremos. Por lo demás de acuerdo.
saludos

----------


## Magic Kay

Joer, otra vez ha salido René Lavand en Valencia? Y en Madrid ni catarlo. Grrrrrrrrrr. Cómo son.

Con lo de los cortes al niño de acuerdo, falta de tacto. Que eso se lo hagas a un profesional, pos fale, pero que le cortes tres veces al chavalín... Aún así ha pasado la prueba con nota.

----------


## MaxVerdié

A mi me sigue pareciendo regular, imagino que por lo mal dirigido que está este programa. ¡Y que no aguanto a Paz PARDILLA! Aunque me alegro de que José Carlos por fin haya hecho un juego que no está en mi repertorio... si al final los mentalistas somos todos un poco plagiantes, y vaguitos. Aunque el rollo mentalista vampiro no me acaba de gustar demasiado.

María Potente no se... creo que es raro que un profesional haga cosas tan flojas siempre, me extraña mucho. De todas formas, achaco todos los espantos a la la mala dirección del programa.

El que sube puestos sin parar en mi ranking personal, es Luis de Matos. ¡Y el niño riquísimo!

¡Un saludo de esos!

----------


## Patito

> patito- tu has visto a Rene Lavand, nosotros en Madrid, no - Algún día se hará magia y lo veremos. Por lo demás de acuerdo.
> saludos


 :mrgreen:  :mrgreen:  :mrgreen: 
Ha salido con un clásico suyo: No se puede hacer maaaaaaas leeeeento.

Repito lo dicho: como siempre, genial (y me quedo corto).

Por cierto, Kay, en la grabación no estaba René?

Y hablando de otra cosa: supongo que la dirección del programa tendrá bastante que ver, pero hay cosas que no me gustan nada: la chorradita (y va con segundas) de María Potente... Leches, que ya hay pocas féminas en España que hagan magia (y un besote para las dos que tenemos aquí, por cierto :mrgreen :Smile1: , para que la Potente se dedique a hacer obscenidades de ese tipo. En vez de subir el listón...
Y supongo que habrán metido al pobre Arturito para llenar los 8 minutos de la Gran Proeza Mágica del ruso, para que no se quedaran sin saber a dónde mirar o sin saber qué decir. Menos mal que al chaval se le veía con ilusión, que era para meterles la cabeza en el hielo de la bañera esa después de tanto corte...

Se nota que me ha gustado el programa, no? :roll:

----------


## magoivan

bueno por si alguien dia 24 se perdio Shalakabula le ago un pekeño resumen.
1- yunke - canvio de persona en caja con bolsa 
carlos sobera - El Agua que Habla - Devin Knight
viky berrocal - Caja para Dados – Madera 

luis de matos - El Pañuelo Imposible 2.0 - Impossible Hank 2.0 (parecido) y desaparecer un coxe en 3 segundos
juan carlos - hacer que una caja con pañuelos pesara despues de haberlos hipnotizado
alberto de figereido - adivinar 3 cartas sorprendentemente. 
murphy - reportage. conejitos de esponja
maria potente -  Ding Dong - Gosh 
no me acuerdo de mas.

----------


## rafa_larrosa

luis de matos le quedo fenomenal la desapareicion del coche.
yunke en canvio tambnien fue espectacular.
maria potente, la chica de la calle se kedo, kuando vio en sus manos un ****.
viki verrocal su juego fue muy bueno
carlos lozano tambien le quedo espectacular
el de asiman tambien fue bueno. (el niño un poco falso)
 y no se ke mas decir
el programa es muy bueno

----------


## Magic Kay

Bueno, gracias a todos por los comentarios sobre Arturo. En el fondo le aprecio ¡¡¡¡porque es mi hijo!!!! 

 :Oops:  

Estuvimos allí solo en la grabación de sus juegos. Fueron todos muy amables y se lo curraron mucho. Muchísimo. Fueron a recogernos al colegio, nos llevaron a los estudios, donde le estaban esperando, lo peinaron y lo llevaron al plató donde lo sentaron de inmediato junto a Paz Padilla. Ya estaba allí cuando el ruso se mete en la caja (aunque no se le vea).

En efecto, le cortaron varias veces pero, por lo que nos dijeron Aisman y Murphy (amabilísimos los dos), fue lo mejor, porque en la emisión de Madrid, como tienen menos tiempo, tienen que meter los anuncios a capón y recortar actuaciones. Hasta ayer, la de los niños. Al parecer tienen dos más grabados y en Madrid no los han puesto. Así que nuestra preocupación, después de haber avisado a familia, amigos, etc., era que el niño saliera. Imaginaros si no el corte.

El caso es que una vez terminó su actuación de nuevo todos se volcaron con él y se hizo fotos hasta con la gente de producción. Qué envidia, jeje!!!!!!

Yo solo me la hice con Aisman, muy majo, HOLA!!!! y con Luis de Matos, pero como son de mis favoritos, me quedé tan contento!!

Luego, después de dejarle por los camerinos que fuera feliz durante un buen rato, nos pusieron un taxi y nos llevaron a casa. El trato perfecto. Solo tuvieron al niño en plató lo justo. Nada de esperas interminables, mareos ni nada. Lo justo y necesario.

----------


## Magic Kay

Ah, Patito, que se me olvidó. René Lavand no estaba. Llega a estar y me da algo!!!!!!   :P 

Al parecer le grabaron varios juegos cuando acudió para el primer programa. Lo mismo que, al parecer, han hecho con el ruso, que saldrá más adelante haciendo un número de fakir. Por eso le hicieron prometer que volvería  :-)

----------


## Xavi-Z

> Bueno, gracias a todos por los comentarios sobre Arturo. En el fondo le aprecio ¡¡¡¡porque es mi hijo!!!!


A mi se me cayó el alma a los pies con las veces que le interrumpieron... ¿que tal se lo tomó el? Espero sinceramente que no le afectase ni le desilusionase porque en mi opinión no le dejaron actuar y es una pena. Por cierto, he leido en la dama que le quieren invitar a la SEI para que actue. Así que ya sabes...

¡Viva la cantera!

----------


## Iván Manso

Magic Kay, me pareció vergonzoso que cortaran tanto a Arturo, de verdad, me pareció indignante. Se le veía tan ilusionado... no me gustó como le menospreciaron en el programa. 

Por eso lo de que lo lleves a la SEI de Madrid creo que sería una buena idea y que nos haga sus juegos. Te lo digo en serio, le veo futuro, se le vio muy seguro de lo que hacía.  

Un saludo

IvI

----------


## Ella

> maria potente, la chica de la calle se kedo, kuando vio en sus manos un ****.


una cosa es que te sorprendas por tener en tu mano "eso" a que te sorprenda porque "ha aprecido eso", ella mete la mano descaradamente en el bolsillo te mete algo en la tuya diciendo "son dos bolas, ahora piensa que te gustaria tener en tu mano", y se ha sorprendido porque se ha escandalizado...pero no porque le hayan hecho magia, n ose si me entendeis.
si maria le hubiera metido una bola, que aparezcan dos, y luego otra ve una bola..la chica pensaria que ahora aparecerian dos en su mano, y se sorprenderia porque aparece otra cosa y se asombra mas porque es algo que no se lo espera...como en los cubiletes cuando aparece un limon..

----------


## Patito

Magic Kay: enhorabuena por Arturo. Creo que hablo por todo el foro si te digo que lo felicites y que le digas que le salió muy bien, que se lo curró! (El que no esté de acuerdo, que se calle!  :Wink:  )
Me alegro que os fuera todo tan bien en el plató, y sobre todo que Arturo disfrutase tanto. Seguro que en poco el alumno superará al maestro... :mrgreen:

Ella: Efectivamente, María lo hizo un poco... cómo diría yo?... forzado (por decirlo suavemente). Estoy dudando entre estas opciones: 
1.- La chica no da para más, y sólo se le ocurre hacer eso, pensando que iba a ser gracioso.
2.- Se ha propuesto "ponerle la pierna encima para que no levante cabeza" al colectivo mágico femenino.
3.- Los de producción del programa vieron en una tienda o en internet el falo espumoso y decidieron que sería gracioso que la pringadilla de turno hiciera la gracia. (Cosa que si es así, yo soy María y me niego en rotundo a hacer esa idiotez).

Y por otra parte, que alguien me explique qué magia tenía el número del hielo... (es que no lo entiendo... llevo poco tiempo y esa rama no la conozco...)

----------


## nanocampos

Magic Kay, me sumo a la enhorabuena por Arturo. Yo trabajo con 'enanos' y cada vez que consiguen presentar un juego la primera vez lo pasan fatal... Se le vió que le encanta la magia (supongo que será herencia familiar...)

¡Anímale a que continue y no se desanime!!!

Por lo demás, creo que el programa da para bastante... aunque la crítica que se hace (y me incluyo) debería ser más constructiva... para que no cometamos los mismos errores cuando nos llamen a nosotros...

Un abrazo.

----------


## Magic Kay

Holas, amigos:

Muchas gracias por vuestros comentarios y apoyos. Arturo los ha leído todos y está verdaderamente emocionado. ¡¡No se imaginaba que pudiera haber un foro con magos, y menos que lo hubieran visto y opinaran de él!!

Las interrupciones no las llevó mal porque toda la parte del ruso se grabó de un tirón, en directo. Si se le hubieran caído los cubiletes, o el plátano solo hubiese tenido un corte, se habría visto así. Por eso, cuando lo detuvieron para sacar del hielo al contorsionista (porque de magia poco, en efecto), estaba tan interesado por cómo saldría como el que más. 
Los que sufríamos por los parones éramos los padres, que veíamos cómo tomaban la actuación del niño como un mero relleno.

La ilusión la mantiene intacta, por no decir que se ha incrementado, y le sigue encantando la magia. Espero que le dure, porque de momento es verdadera pasión lo que tiene.

Muchas gracias a todos en su nombre!!

----------


## Magic Kay

Ah, y se me olvidó comentar lo de la SEI. Le he contado lo que es y está entusiasmado, ya me ha dicho que cuándo vamos... El caso es que estas semanas está de exámenes y eso es sagrado, pero en cuanto tenga un hueco bucearé por la página de la Dama para leer los comentarios a que os referís, y ponerme en contacto con la Asociación.

Muchas gracias por el aviso!!

Que conste que a mí me hace casi tanta ilusión como a él   :P

----------


## eidanyoson

A mi me da envidia Arturo (envidia sana se entiende... :P )

 Porque ya hubiera querido yo tener un padre al que le gustara la magia y entendiera mi afición. y me llevara a un programa de magia. Y me enseñara un foro de magos (aunque entonces no existiera internet). Y me llevara a una asociación. Y...

 Por eso, y porque aunque a su edad yo estaba tan ilusionado como él por la magia, no sabía hacer ni la mitad. Y ni la mitad  de bien. ¡Jo!.

 (menos mal que su apellido no es Ascanio, que si no... 8) )

----------


## ARENA

Ella : No me digas que el truco del Ding Dong lo hicierón sin bolas de esponja ni nada ? directamente le ponian a la gente el Ding Dong en la mano ?

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

#$@%¡!!#@##@&%~$!!¬¡@#%&~@grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr  rrrrr :evil: 

Permitid que me haya autocensurado. Pero es que el viernes hubo reunión de magos en Innisfree y no estaba en casa, razón por la cual mi esposa se apoderó del vídeo y grabó lo que a ella el interesaba (así que me he perdido la última edición del Shalakabula y, lo que más me j***, la actuación de Arturo).  :( 

amigo Kay: Enohorabuena!!!!!!!!! (Trasládasela a Arturo). Porque, aunque no pudiera verlo, le felicito por ir, por ecahrle valor, y por hacerlo tan bien como han comentado otros colegas por aquí. Y a ti también te felicito por ser 'el padre del artista'. Ahora entiendo porqué la nevada del viernes no cuajó en madrid... La baba que cubría el suelo de toda la ciudad lo impidió!!!!   :Lol:   :P   :Lol:   :P 

En cuanto al resto... Bueno, por lo que he leído me han entrdo ganas de aprender la rama de 'apariciones' de la magia, para ir detrás de Matos haciendo aparecer los Ferraris en mi garaje   :Wink:  

Pido, y opino de oidas, a la organización que den inmediatamente de baja a María Potente y que sea sustituída por Ella, o Zhoraida.. YA!

Y de los demás no puedo opinar.. habrá que esperar una semana más para criticar salvajemente por pura envidia... mmmmmm  :D

----------


## Ella

> Ella : No me digas que el truco del Ding Dong lo hicierón sin bolas de esponja ni nada ? directamente le ponian a la gente el Ding Dong en la mano ?


asi es....bueno saco una bola de esponja, la tiro detras de la espalda y mostro las dos manos (la espectadora alucino),luego metio la mano en el bolsillo saco el ding dong y se lo dio a la chica y le dijo: "que te gustaria tener ahora entre tus manos?" y al abrirla aparecio...

----------


## ARENA

Que alguien detenga a esa mujer se esta cargando la magia. El ding Dong es uno de los juegos mas divertidos que hay si lo haces con respeto y como final de una rutina de bolas de esponja.
Pero asi sacandolo del bolsillo poniendoselo a la gente en la mano  :Confused: ?? que horror...
Mejor que se hubiera ido a un Sex shop compre un "ding dong" de plastico para el caso es lo mismo le dices a la gente que te gustaria tener ? y ZAZ sacas el aparato en cuestión del bolsillo para el caso es la misma porqueria de truco.

AGhhhhh   el martes lo vere y seguiremos comentando.

----------


## javifocus

Con lo del ding dong, no se, tendria que volver a verlo, pero me dio la sensacion de que habia algun corte que otro y que en el momento de aparecer el ding dong detras de la chica habia dos bolas de esponja en el suelo, cuando solo habia salido que tiraba una, me faltan trozos por ahi, quizas al editar cortaron algo que es lo que nos daria una explicacion mas logica. Porque si lo hizo tal cual, tiene delito la cosa.

----------


## Magic Kay

[quote="eidanyoson"]A mi me da envidia Arturo (envidia sana se entiende... :P )

Muchas gracias por tus palabras. Estoy de acuerdo contigo. Ojalá mis padres me hubieran apoyado de esta manera. Quizá de eso he aprendido.

Además, qué leñe, que disfruto casi yo más que él viéndole hacer magia y vivirla con esa ilusión.

 :P

----------


## -= Johny =-

QUE CORAJEEEEEE!!!
Con la cosa de q hoy era el desfile de carnavales por calle, me he perdido el programa hoy!!! jod**, vaya tela.... 
Toda la semana esperando al martes y cuando al fin llega me lo pierdo!! :evil:

----------


## Alejandro Diaz

Buenas ayer me perdi el programa de Magia de Shalakabula.
Quiene eran los invitados especiales.
Que magos salieron y que juegos icieron?

----------


## ARENA

Pues como cada semana mi opinión :

Lo malo :

- La padilla mas pendiente del Ruso del hielo que del niño haciendo magia y ya las interrupciones a su truco lo peor de lo peor.

-El mentalista su tono su forma de hablar su chorrada de truco me obligo a cambiar el canal ,que malo que es.

Lo peor :

-Maria potente con el Ding Dong y la barita de papel, fuera ya, denle oportunidad a otra chica que habra varias.

-El truco de Aisman se oye diciendole a lozano claramente el momento de agacharse y el tiempo que tarda en el cambio.

 Lo mejor ::

-Lavand aunque un poco repetitivo

-El Ferrari de Luis de Matos

----------


## Vangrant

Iba a poner mi crítica del programa pero sería una fotocopia de la de Arena, jeje. Salvo una cosa... Lavand supongo que tendrá un repertorio de juegos extratosférico... pero al final... todos queremos ver los clásicos (al menos yo), y por eso creo que da al público lo que quiere ver...

----------


## Alejandro Diaz

Yo no vi en video pero me lo dejo un amigo mio que lo gravo.
Estoy deacuerdo con vosotros(ARENA y VANGRANT)La actiacion de Lavand genial aun que sea repetidillo. Pero siempre gusta ver algo bueno.

----------


## Solitude

Magic Kay, dale la enhorabuena a tu hijo Arturo porque en mi humildísima opinión lo hizo fenomenal. Para mi lo más destacable en él fue lo bien que controló sus nervios. Y aunque le rompían la actuación constantemente con los cortes, creo que le vinieron estupendamente para relajarse ¿Me equivoco?. Enhorabuena, repito, por su actuación.

Haber si pronto tenemos la oportunidad de ver también a otro chavalillo que anda por aquí en el foro... Alex.

Respecto a Maria Potente, pues la verdad es que tengo que reconocer que aunque me pareció una persona realmente abordable y maja a primera vista (Es mucho más guapa al natural que en la tele), la forma en que realiza los trucos me parece un tanto pobre para lo que se espera de un(a) profesional. Se la nota además muy nerviosa cada vez que actua frente a las cámaras. Me pregunto si ahí está el problema. Quizás esté empezando como profesional, no lo sé. De ser así, creo que es normal lo que la sucede y que no hay que ser tan duros con ella. A mi seguro que me pasaría lo mismo o peor.  :Oops:  ¡Piedad, por favor!

Lo de Gambero, pues la verdad es que a mi personalmente no me ha causado ninguna irritación sus muletillas (¡Ostras me acabo de dar cuenta que he tenido una!). Realmente me llama mas la atención lo simpático que me resulta en sus actuaciones y lo bien que hace, por norma general, los juegos (a pesar de la falta de tacto en lo que se ha comentado). 

Lo de aisman, con todos mis respetos hacia su persona (le he leído por aquí), creo que se podía hacer mucho más echándole un poquito de imaginación y ganas. No veo por qué tiene que ser sosa la parte dedicada al castigo de los famosos. Echarle mucho rollo e imaginación a lo que se dice o se hace, suele resultar en que todo sea más atractivo. Se trata de querer divertirse. Si uno se divierte... el público se divierte.

Respecto a la gente de la calle, discotecas, etc., etc, es increíble lo mal que actuan algunos... ¡¡PORQUE ACTUAN!!... Se ve a una legua de distancia. Pero bueno, hay que ver el lado positivo, al menos no matarán a nadie de un susto de verdad.  :shock:

Bueno... y todo esto siempre buscando la crítica constructiva. Que me perdonen los magos por desear que todo mejore para mucho mejor. Un programa que me gustó terriblemente fue el de Tatachan o como se llame. Con ese sí que disfrutaba de veras. De todas formas estoy encantado con ver de nuevo magia por la tele y disfruto con lo que hacen todos de una manera u otra.

¡Vale, ya me callo!

----------


## DarkHunter

Bueno, me uno un poco a este hilo, me encanta el programa pero el del martes pasado fue un poco malo, se salvaron muy pocas cosas. Estoy mas que de acuerdo con ARENA en la falta de respeto por parte de la presentadora al interrumpir al chaval cada minuto para estar pendiente del nota del hielo, el chaval se llevaria una desilusion tremenda del programa. La actuacion del hielo tampoco me hizo mucha gracia y corregirme si me equivoco, pero hay gente que vive en iglu y es completamente de hielo y en rusia uno ya esta acostubrado al hielo, digo yo, ademas, a esa especie de monje no lo tocaba el hielo porque estaba separado por un cristal bastante gordito que seguramente aislara. No se si me equivoco, corregirme si eso, pero no me hizo nada de gracia. 

Por parte de Aisman el castigo de esta semana no era gran cosa, y lo siento de veras si me lees Aisman pero la sinceridad es muy importante ya que ayuda a mejorar las actuaciones y se aprende mucho de los errores. En cuanto al truco de la invitada no fue nada del otro mundo, yo creo que todos sabemos como se hizo, pero no revelemos nada, sobre el del invitado preguntarle a algun camarero con experiencia y probablemente os dira que es una toteria y un poco viejo.

Sin duda alguna el truco de la desaparicion del coche esta muy currado, aunque no deja de ser una copia de David Copperfield cuando hizo desaparecer un avion (creo) en una pista de aterrizaje con la gente alrededor. No se que mas comentar, seguire esperando al martes que viene haber como es la cosa. 

No recuerdo los nombres de los magos del programa apenas, pero el que hizo hipnosis es bueno, aunque si de verdad es capaz de hipnotizar no deberia de haber metido la mano en la caja porque da la sensacion de que ha hecho algo dentro de ella para que no se pueda levantar. Si de verdad usa hipnosis deberia haber dejado los pañuelos en su mano y no tocar la caja para nada, ya que cuando un sujeto esta hipnotizado al despertar sucede lo que el dijo, que no podrian coger la caja, de verdad, pero al meter la mano aparenta hacer algo.

Saludos a todos y disculpas si algun comentario ha molestado a alguien.

----------


## purkinje

Yo vi el programa,, de casualidad,, y lo que mas me impresiono.. fue el que hizo un mago con una sola mano... y muy despasito.... buenisimo...el del ferrari... :roll:  :roll:  :roll: Por cierto como se llama ese mago??

----------


## KlinKlan

si no sabes como se llama ese Mago (con mayúsculas) aún te queda por ver mucha magia!!! es René Lavand, y hace magia con una mano porque sólo tiene una, aunque en su caso como viste, más que un problema parece una ventaja.

----------


## purkinje

Evidente.. gracias KlinKlan... gracias a este programa podré "descubrir" a algunos Magos (con mayúsculas) que de otra manera me sería dificil... no recuerdo festivales ni convenciones, y muy pocos espectáculos por Palma.. :evil:

----------


## Magic Kay

Gracias, Solitude y DarkHunter, por vuestros comentarios sobre Arturo.

Para ser sinceros, él se tomó los cortes como algo natural. Se lo dijeron al empezar, que quizá le iban a interrumpir alguna vez, y por eso, creo yo, no se lo tomó a mal. Luego, es cierto, lo detuvieron más de lo razonable.

De todas maneras creo que sufrimos más los padres, los amigos, y los magos, que él mismo, que estaba ilusionadísimo con su actuación.

Y eso, la ilusión por hacer magia en la tele, pudo con todo.

Espero que todo esto le sirva de aprendizaje y por tener más amor aún por la magia.

----------


## ARENA

Me he bajado Shalakabula 1 y 2 del emule pero no he he visto la actuación de Armando Lucero ( Papel por encima de la cabeza ) ni lo de Tony Gamvero con las cuerdas , alguien sabe porque ? estan cortados estos programas ?

Saludos

----------


## Alejandro Diaz

Me podrias decir de donde te los bajas, me los podrias mandar o darme alguna web. Muchas gracias Alejandro Diaz

----------


## jproiz

Arena, los programas que has bajado están tal cual los pusieron en telemadrid, lo sé porque conozco al que los colgó  :Wink:   y al parecer, en esta cadena quitan algunas cosas para meter unos minidocumentales soporíferos durante la publicidad. Que por cierto, como alguien comentó, es una vergüenza que metan publicidad en mitad de un juego...

----------


## Patito

Hala, comentarios sobre el programa de hoy, con Lolita Flores y Enrique Sanfrancisco... Yo lo he visto un poquito flojo. Cada día me cae peor Toni Gambero, María Potente y José Carlos...

Y yo me pregunto: como sigan así en el programa, cuando se acaben los gimmicks, ¿Qué harán?

----------


## Solitude

!Pero si la Potente no ha salido!... 

A mi es que el rollo de los mentalistas... pues que no me va mucho. No es que no me guste lo que puede dar de sí el mentalismo, pues todo eso de asustar al público si se lo pasa bien me parece fenomenal, pero por lo que veo y conozco, parece  que a los mentalistas les gusta más ir por otro lado, el de ser supermanes o algo así. A mi la magia me gusta verla como algo alegre y divertido, para que la gente se lo pase bien, no para que me adule diciendo que soy un ser superior tipo Anthony Blake.   :Lol:  Por eso me gusta más la magia alegre de Tamariz, la poética de René Lavand o la espectacular de Tomás Medina. Hoy me ha gustado un poco más porque los calambrazos de lolita y el miedo de Enrique Sanfrancisco daban emoción y comicidad a la situación. Lástima que Juan Carlos se ponga tan serio y no le saque partido a esas situaciones. Si hasta ellos pedían marcha. Vamos que soy y les persigo por todo el escenario... "Anda que te doy... ppsssss....jeje".  :Smile1:   ¡Vaya manera de cargarse algo bueno solo para parecer que uno tiene poderes sobrenaturales. 

De Aisman se puede decir algo parecido. No me gusta criticar, pero prefiero ser sincero y exigente para poder ayudar. Por ejemplo, si cuando le tocaba sufrir el castigo al concursante, en vez de ponerse serio y decir... "lo siento pero la respetable decisión del jurado ha querido que seas quién reciba el castigo", le echas un poco de humor y dices... "lo siento, pero al jurado, que es muy cabroncete, no le ha gustado que el jamón lo hayas repartido con un solo juez", seguro que arrancas alguna que otra carcajada o por lo menos ayudas a crear un ambiente más relajao y simpático. Y si no, pones unos extras en el público para que se rían, tipo... "oohhhhhhh".... "halaaaaaa", cuando el fakir se pasaba la antorcha por la cabeza. Vamos, igualito que yo en mi casa... "uuuuhhaaaaAAAA.... :-o  ¡Que sueño!". :? 

Para mi los mejores son los dos profesores por considerar que tiene más mérito lo que hacen, sobre todo Murphy, que es al que le veo más tablas sobre un escenario y muy buena técnica. Y eso que no ha sabido muy bien salir cuando lolita le ha dicho que no veía un pijo a dos milímetros. Después lo ha arreglado bien con la gracia de ver la carta (profesionalismo). 

Respecto a Gambero, no sé si es porque vosotros lo habéis mencionado una y otra vez, pero la verdad es que ya estoy más pendiente de que diga... "muy clarito", que de los trucos en sí. Al final se le va a conocer por el "muy clarito" como a Juan Tamariz se le conocía por el "tatachán", con la diferencia de que Tamariz no lo repetía tanto. 8) 

Bueno, que nadie de los aludidos se ofenda y se lo tome con sentido del humor, que si perdemos eso, mal vamos.  :Wink: 

*Perdoooooon* por enrollarme tanto. Ya no lo hago más. :( Yo me tenía que haber dedicado a columnista.

----------


## javifocus

Si que ha salido la Potente, al menos en canal 9 donde lo he visto, y donde creo que lo habra visto Patito tambien. Jose Carlos me ha gustado mucho, ha lidiado bien con los calambrazos creo yo que inesperados de lolita cuando debia encender la luz y si su papel es un papel serio, no veo porque hay que pedirle que añada humor al asunto. Lo mismo que Aisman, representa un papel de verdugo y que me digan a mi que verdugo le hecharia guasa al asunto, para mi perfecto, Kike Sanfrancisco, sin sobre actuar, negandose pero sin pasarse de la raya y al final la cama de la muerte para mostrarnos a otro Aisman. Por lo demas, tube que quitar a Yunke con sus tijeras, me gusto la gran ilusion de la mujer cortada. Luis de matos y el muro bien, no era la muralla china pero bien,(lo digo porque seguro que lo estais pensando todos jejeje   :Lol:  ), pero con los peces ufff, cuidao con las camaras, esos angulos.   Murphy y  Alberto bien, el fakir, mmm el fakirismo no me atrae, y el gambero pues yo creo q muy bien, y ya tiene mas controlado el tema de las muletillas. Y la potente.....  :? . En general me gusto bastante el programa y que dure! AH si, los invitados, vaya guasa el Sanfrancisco, jajaj que fenomeno, eso es una presentacion y lo demas son tonterias, jajajaj. 
Saludos a todos, me voy a ver al mago Migue.

----------


## Magic Kay

Le tenéis tanta manía a la Potente que la criticáis sin que aparezca  :-)

Sintomático me parece lo de que hasta la hayan sustituido en el jurado...

José Carlos a mí me gusta. Quizá abusa del rollo serio, pero es su papel. Es una rama de la magia tan especializada como la cartomagia y precisa de esa interpretación. Gustará más, o menos, pero la representa muy bien. Y gusta, ya lo creo.

A Aisman hoy le he visto muy bien, por fin en el papel de gran mago que es. Muy bien interpretada la negativa de San Francisco, incluso ha llegado a sorprender lo del indulto. La cama de la muerte, impresionante, y acojonaítos estaban en mi casa con el asunto. Hasta un par de ayyyyyyyyy han surgido cuando cayeron los pinchos...

No entiendo, amigo, la afición de meterle muletillas cómicas a todo el mundo. Te lo digo desde el buen rollo. A Aisman no le pega. En su papel no tiene cabida el rollo chistoso. ¿Te imaginas a Tamariz haciendo de verdugo? Pues no pretendas que Aisman haga la magia como Tamariz. Cada uno tiene su estilo.

Murphy, genial, como siempre. Gracioso, atractivo (es el que más gusta a las nenas, junto con De Matos), profesional. Un gran mago.

Y Alberto, que a mí me encanta, muy bien, demostrando cómo debe usarse un FP sin que nadie sospeche que lo utiliza. Fijaros que los gestos eran parecidos a los de la Potente... En mi casa con ella decían qué lleva, mira, ahí lo hace... Y con Alberto se han quedado alucinados. Incluso al final han dicho ¡¡Pero no iba a explicarlo!! Muy, muy bien. Muchas tablas.

A Gambero, por otro lado, lo están dejando para la parte "graciosilla" y "payasil". Demostrando poco respeto por su arte. En su intervención, de apenas cinco minutos, aparece haciendo magia 10 segundos. Apenas la primera transformación del papel roto en gorrito. El resto ha sido cachondeo de la gente con el gorrito, varios tíos con el gorrito por la calle, gorrito en Sancho Panza de Plaza España (pensaba en el grito en el cielo que ponía la gente cuando los del Madrid se subían a la cibeles). En fin, toda la coña y nada de magia.

Punto y aparte merece la aparición de los niños (tema que me toca de cerca y en el que me fijo especialmente   :Wink:   :Wink:  

Ni les han dejado hablar... Simplemente les han presentado, no han dicho que son hermanos... Y cuando Paz se refiere a que de casta les viene porque el padre es mago... Ni ha dicho a qué mago se refiere ¿Qué pasa, que la gente es adivina? ¿Te llevan a los niños, vestidos de mago como quieres (pobrecito mío), la caja que vale una paxta, y no eres capaz de decir su nombre? Joer, que no cuesta tanto. Pregúntales algo a los niños...

El papá de los niños es MAY MAGIC, popular mago madrileño que trabaja en pubs, comuniones y eventos varios, y una vez al año actúa en la sala Galileo Galilei. Leñe.

Luis de Matos superándose velada a velada. Lo del Ferrari del otro día es la pasada (¿¿Cómo lo hizo??), pero lo de la pared... Joder, qué tío. Es del que más se habla pues sus efectos son los más espectaculares. Lo del espejo ha estado bien, es que lo interpreta genial.

VAya rolloooooooo que os he largado. El próximo día lo divido en varias entregas para que lo leáis todo  :-)

----------


## jproiz

Sobre lo de los niños en el programa, a parte de los cortes durante su actuación (curiosamente con el nieto de Juan Tamariz no hubo cortes...), y esa escasa presentacion que comenta magic kay, hay otro detalle feo. Conozco a un mago de 16 años que llamó para hacer su número de magia de escena y básicamente le dijeron que lo que andaban buscando eran "niños pequeños que hicieran gracia", así que ni siquiera le apuntaron en la lista de reserva... ¿para qué leches anuncian entonces que quieren niños entre 7 y 17 años? Que pongan de 7 a 12 y todos contententos, porque fijo que el mago que conozco yo no es el único que ha llamado y al que le han dicho que es demasiado mayor...

----------


## Magic Kay

EStoy de acuerdo. Pero al menos en eso han rectificado. Fue un fallo de producción. 

Cuando pensaron en la idea se les ocurrió convocar a chavales entre 7 y 17 años porque eran menores de edad. A  nosotros nos dijeron que cuando fueron a grabar a los chavales de 15 a 17 se dieron cuenta que eran adolescentes con voz muy grave que no parecían lo que buscaban: niños.

Por eso, en los últimos programas, si te fijas, pone que buscan niños de 7 a 14 años...

----------


## Solitude

> No entiendo, amigo, la afición de meterle muletillas cómicas a todo el mundo. Te lo digo desde el buen rollo. A Aisman no le pega. En su papel no tiene cabida el rollo chistoso. ¿Te imaginas a Tamariz haciendo de verdugo? Pues no pretendas que Aisman haga la magia como Tamariz. Cada uno tiene su estilo.  :-)


Es una simple opinión personal amigo Kay y javifocus, por eso digo que "A mi, la magia me gusta verla como algo alegre y divertido". No impongo a nadie lo que debe o no hacer, pero lolita y Enrique Sanfrancisco no estaban por la labor de ponerse serios. ¿No querrás pedirles que lo estén? La gente, por norma general, va para divertirse, no para ponerse seria. Respeto los gustos de todos porque "para gustos colores", pero lo que yo no entiendo es que se haga de la magia algo tan serio cuando no lo es. Ya hay demasiadas cosas serias en la vida como para preocuparse de verdad. Y si se quiere ver el mentalismo como algo serio, pues que se haga serio de verdad, no descafeinado como es el caso. Después vendrá alguno y dirá... "Es que hay que ser rematadamente tonto para tomárselo en serio". ¡Que no amigo... que eso no se puede tomar en serio! Es mi opinión. 

"Serios, seria, serio..." ¡Eso son muletillas y no lo de Gambero!.

----------


## Alejandro Diaz

> Por eso, en los últimos programas, si te fijas, pone que buscan niños de 7 a 14 años...


Espero que cuando lla se acaben todos los magos y no pueda ir nadie empezaran a recurrir llamando a los ninos de 15 a 17 y seguramente de todas las edades.

Y yo esperando como un tonto desde el primer programa. Alguien sabe un numero de tlf para poder hablar con una PERSONA no un CONTESTADOR.

----------


## Magic Kay

Amigo Alejandro:

Me temo que lo tienes mal si quieres hablar con alguien. Cuando llamamos para que Arturo fuera a Shalakabula nos respondió un contestador. Después de cuatro o cinco intentos dejamos un mensaje, y nos llamaron al rato... Lo oyen, pero llaman a quien les interesa. 

De hecho, me parece recordar que llamamos un martes por la mañana y nos llamaron por la tarde ese mismo día; el miércoles vinieron, por la tarde, con una cámara a hacerle una prueba (donde hizo varios juegos, el del plátano, las momias, tres o cuatro de cartas...); y el viernes volvieron a llamar para invitarle a grabar el lunes.

Como ves, es cuestión de que les interese a ellos. Si es así, va a toda pastilla.

----------


## magoivan

os gusto el truco de niños de la niña en la caja clavada con espadas? no estuvo mal verdad? el niño parecia mago professional jejeje con la elegancia que lo hacia. me gustro muxo.

----------


## Alejandro Diaz

> Amigo Alejandro:
> De hecho, me parece recordar que llamamos un martes por la mañana y nos llamaron por la tarde ese mismo día; el miércoles vinieron, por la tarde, con una cámara a hacerle una prueba (donde hizo varios juegos, el del plátano, las momias, tres o cuatro de cartas...); y el viernes volvieron a llamar para invitarle a grabar el lunes.
> pastilla.


No te dejaron ningun telefono ni nada por si pasaba algo y no podrias ir   (algun numero de emergencia)

----------


## Magic Kay

El niño estuvo bien, muy natural. Se nota que está acostumbrado a actuar. Tiene todo el futuro por delante, si hace magia a los 7 añitos...

----------


## Solitude

Sí, el chaval y su hermanita (supongo) estuvieron muy profesionales. Se nota la mano de sus instructores. Si sigue por ese camino va a ser un mago en toda regla. Es una delicia ver a chavalines tan jovencitos con tanta profesionalidad.

----------


## Magic Kay

En efecto, son hermanos. No sé si lo dijeron, ya no me acuerdo.

Yo les he visto, a los dos, en el escenario de la Sala Galileo Galilei con su padre. Y no tienen apariciones circunstanciales y ya está, están presentes en casi toda la función.

----------


## DarkHunter

Bueno, alguien me puede aclarar que es la que hay liada con los canales, yo lo veo los martes en canal sur, empieza a las 22:00 o 22:30 y me voy ya para arriba a verlo, pero donde es el mejor sitio para verlo?, en canal sur dura hasta las 00:30 mas o menos, pero no se si quitaran o no cosas. Saludos.

----------


## -= Johny =-

Dark Hunter, en canal sur sale completo y sin cortes en las actuaciones.

El programa de hoy me ha gustado bastante, aunq hay cosillas q no me terminaron de llenar, pero en general ha estado bastante bien.

----------


## Magic Kay

Por lo que nos dijo el productor en el único sitio en que lo cortan es en TeleMadrid porque tienen menos tiempo para emitirlo. Por eso, cada semana, tienen que coger el programa completo y "editarlo". Eufemismo para decir cortarlo y recortarlo.

En fin, es lo que hay. Unas semanas quitan la actuación de Gambero, otras las de Potente, lo de Murphy, al niño, etc. Según lo que les haya gustado más o menos.

----------


## Ella

ohh, ya lo he visto, bueno...ha empezado a y  media, pero se ve que es para pasar los anuncios antes y asi no cortar las actuaciones.
que niño mas mono!!, y ahora les ponen en le plato...muy bien
me he dado cuenta que cada vez eligen mejor a los invitados, o al menos no a los mas "revoltosos" o problematicos, jejeje, de alguna forma se compensan el caracter de ambos, suele ser uno mas dinamico que el otro.
me ha gustado el detalle que tuvo aisman de darle a beber una especie de posion a la rubia antes de hacerla levitar   :Wink:  
y el frankenstein?? el final ha sido impresionante, lastima que ya hayan habido actuaciones parecidas en el programa.
por cierto, quien es el nuevo mienbro del jurado (representante del publico? tb es mago?

----------


## ExTrEm0

Oye alguien sabe cuando lo van a hechar en TV CANARIA o si ya lo estan hechando? Es que yo la tele casi no la veo... :-s

----------


## KlinKlan

> y el frankenstein?? el final ha sido impresionante, lastima que ya hayan habido actuaciones parecidas en el programa.


Es Enric Magoo, a mi personalmente me encanta esa rutina y la he visto un montón de veces en directo y tiene un montón de años ya ese número, pero fresco como el primer dia. Lo que ha presentado es sólo la parte final, el número completo dura unos 10 minutos.

Lo demás..., entre normal y flojo. Me parece un programa de magia tontorrona.

----------


## Solitude

A mi lo del Frankenstein es lo que más me ha gustado. Muy buená también la idea de Luis de Matos de mostrar lo que estaba pasando detrás de las cajas para sorprender despúes a los telespectadores con la desaparición de la chica. El número del mentalista me ha gustado en esta ocasión. Los invitados... ¡Ya me extrañaba que acertarán tanto con mis gustos! El torero... me cae fenomenal... la otra... me desagrada, aunque en esta ocasión se me haya hecho soportable. 

Aparte de todo esto, he notado que ya no meten esos cerrojazos en el programa, ni se tiran con dos horas de anuncios. Al chavalín le han respetado su actuación, cosa que también está muy bien. 

En resumidas cuentas... creo que los responsables del programa se han puesto las pilas... ¿Será que se les ha hecho llegar el sentir y malestar de los que seguimos con pasión el programa? Como mínimo, resulta curioso estos cambios para bien.

----------


## Patito

A mí me da la impresión de que los magos han cogido al productor por banda y le habrán dicho cuatro cositas para mejorar...

Ahora sólo falta ponerles las pilas a los cámaras y/o a los de realización, para decirles cuales planos hay que sacar y cuales no...

Aparte de eso, todo bastante bien. Al Gambero le van a soltar un día de estos un sopapo en plena calle, y cada día me gusta menos el mentalista por su manera de hacer sus números...

Por cierto, cuando anunciaron que iban a explicar los "trucos", lo primero que pensé es que ya la habían defecado... Muy bien la "jugarreta"! Muy bueno.

----------


## magoivan

es verdad, cuando dijieron que Luis de Matos iva a enseñar el truco por detras y se veia el  pequeño reportaje de la chica donde uno de los ayudantes le decia que tenia que azer me quede  :shock:  ademas estaba mi abuela y no queria que lo dijiesen el truco para que no se enterara. luego al hacerlo pense que era una tonteria porque lo ya lo hiba a saber mucha gente pero cuando aparecio el lince me parecio algo solprendente. ahh una cosa el truco que hizo el torero, no el que tenia que hacer, sino el que le hizo al niño que vino estuvo bastante bien, al niño se le quedo la cara :shock: .  :D  :D  :D  :D

----------


## Ella

pues cuando dijeron que luis de matos iva a explicar el juego y enfocaron como sugetaba el boli me lo crei..en los anuncios lo pense mas y al ver ya la actuacion donde mostraban lo que hacia la gente detras del telon dije...no, no lo hara. al ver a la chica pense...aparecera un tigre? pero ya casi la final, cuando meten la jaula en la caja dije: no, por dios, lo va a revelar, o no?..y dudaba  :Smile1:

----------


## Felipe

> pues cuando dijeron que luis de matos iva a explicar el juego y enfocaron como sugetaba el boli me lo crei..en los anuncios lo pense mas y al ver ya la actuacion donde mostraban lo que hacia la gente detras del telon dije...no, no lo hara. al ver a la chica pense...aparecera un tigre? pero ya casi la final, cuando meten la jaula en la caja dije: no, por dios, lo va a revelar, o no?..y dudaba


Es que eres una inocente criatura  :Wink:  Estaba claro desde el principio. No sabía que aparecería el "gatito" pero estaba claro que la chica iba a desaparecer. Si lo hubiera dicho otro, igual me hubiera hecho dudar, pero viniendo de Luis de Matos no.

----------


## MaxVerdié

> ahh una cosa el truco que hizo el torero, no el que tenia que hacer, sino el que le hizo al niño que vino estuvo bastante bien, al niño se le quedo la cara :shock: .  :D  :D  :D  :D


A mi personalmente, eso me pareció triste y vergonoso, y también a las personas que lo estaban viendo conmigo. Me parece insultante aprovecharse de un niño pequeño para quedar de guay. ¿Os imaginais si os pasa a vosotros? Acabais de actuar, y al final del último juego, el espectador que habiais sacado os quita la baraja y hace algo mejor.

A mi, personalmente, me parece insultante que se rían gracias como esa.

Lo demás, como siempre. Me encantó Luis de matos, me gustó José Carlos (aunque el encante Anthony Blake), y lo demás, psé... me parece bastante flojillo, la verdad. Como han comentado, maia tontorrona.

Un saludo.

----------


## Ella

> Iniciado por magoivan
> 
>  ahh una cosa el truco que hizo el torero, no el que tenia que hacer, sino el que le hizo al niño que vino estuvo bastante bien, al niño se le quedo la cara :shock: .  :D  :D  :D  :D
> 
> 
> A mi personalmente, eso me pareció triste y vergonoso, y también a las personas que lo estaban viendo conmigo. Me parece insultante aprovecharse de un niño pequeño para quedar de guay. ¿Os imaginais si os pasa a vosotros? Acabais de actuar, y al final del último juego, el espectador que habiais sacado os quita la baraja y hace algo mejor.


a mi no me parecio mal, su actitud no fue de: "buah, yo hago algo mejor", si no de: "prestame las cartas, yo tb se hacer algo de magia" y esto fue tras aplaudir y felicitar al niño.
si le hubiera hecho magia una persona mayor seguro que no hubiera hecho esos pintajes, pero como fue un niño, yo al menos lo interprete como una forma de hacerle cariño, sacarle una sonrisa, no se dirigio a las camaras, se dirigio a el, no para hacerle quedar mal, y por que dices que es algo mejor?...
yo muchas veces en el parque me encuentro a niños que dices: mira cuanto toques hago...les veo, les felicito y luego les hago yo unos cuantos quedandose a cuadros, no se lo toman a mal.

----------


## Solitude

Teníamos que aprender de los niños. Fíjate como no se lo tomó a mal. Quedó encantado. El hizo su truco de magia y tan solo por eso estaba super feliz. Y estoy de acuerdo con lo que dice Ella, me parece que el torero lo hizo con todo el cariño del mundo, no fue a arruinarle la actuación al chico. Se le veía como otro niño más. Es posible que el chavalín guarde incluso un recuerdo mejor por esa anécdota, si nadie la hace creer que le arruinaron su actuación. A veces las cosas más sanas son malinterpretadas y se pierde otra clase de magia... la de la naturalidad. Ese es el mundo de cuando nos hacemos mayores, el de dar una imagen o guardar ciertas apariencias. ¿No fue acaso hermoso ver al chiquillo emocionado con el truco que le hicieron? Eso es bello, y se lo sacó nuestro amigo el torero (por cierto que ya no me gusta tanto su profesión, pero ese es otro tema)

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

POR FINNNNN!!!!!!!! (me había perdido los dos programas anteriores). Puedo criticar!!!!!!!  mmmmmmmmmmmmm :twisted: 


Vamos allá:

Por un lado, parece que han oído nuestras plegarias en dos sentidos:

1.- Los magos ya no hacen jeugos forzados durante la votación. BIEN!

2.- María Potente no estuvo en el último programa pero.... NO HAY MAS MAGAS?!?!?!?!?! Vuelvo a reivindicar la presencia de Ella, por poner un ejemplo!


Los Magos:

Luis de matos: Esta vez no me gustó tanto. Estuvo bien lo de anunciar que iba a desvelar el truco y luego colarla doblada. Yo lo suelo hacer en mis sesiones de cartas. Pero (opinión personal) no me gustó su número. No digo que lo hiciera mal (Para mi es el mejor del programa), sino que los trucos de chicas + cajas o jaulas.. creo que ya son demasiado predecibles...... 

José Carlos: La primera parte fue un simple ejercicio de sugestión. Si, muy bien... y? Qué tiene eso que ver con la magia? En cuanto al segundo juego.. el de los papelitos.. uff! aparte de que este tío aburre a las ovejas, no me pareció nada espectacular ni creíble. Creo que se le vió mucho 'el plumero' (más que el que usó en la parte anterior). Definitivamente, no me gusta nada (espero que me dé motivos para cambiar de opinión).

Alberto de Figueiredo: Me gustó su rutina de dados y sombrero. Vale que a nada que estés un poco metido en el mundillo sabes lo que 'hizo', pero estuvo bien ejecutada y me pareció entretenida.

Tony Gambero: Cuando c*** van a mandar a ese g********* lejos del programa? Su actitud en la calle me pareció vergonzosa. Ya sólo espero que se cumpla la predicción que hacemos muchos y que un día alguien le parta la cara. claro que no lo everemos en la tele y tendremos que enterarnos por alguna otra vía.

Yunke: Estábamos viendo un programa de magia e ilusionismo o una nueva edición de vídeos de primera en su apartado de 'cámara oculta?!?!?! Me pregunto anhelante.

Aisman: Insisto en que su papel no es fácil. Castigar a la perdedora con un vuelo.. en fín al menos podían haber puesto un ventilados con cuchillas de pega arriba para que pareciera que le iban a cortar la cabeza y que parara justo antes de llegar. 

Murphy: Correcta y amena su relización de la predicción sobre los recortes. Bien.

Los invitados:

Cristina: el truco de la missdirection a base de escote estuvo bien... ejem. 

Martín Pareja: Estuvo dicharachero, divertido, con tablas (si no en la magia, si en el 'caradurismo') . Creo que 'toreó' bien la situación.

El niño estuvo muy bien (que son solo 7 añitos). Me encantó cuando la Padilla le prenguntó que cuales eran las caras ocultas que iba a sumar y, al ver que no debía dar más explicación, le dijo aquello de 'yo hago la predicción y luego lo ves'. La dejó 'sentá'!. Buen quiebro el del chaval. Nerviosillo al principio, pero acabó muy bien.

Respecto a lo que le hizo martín Pareja... Bueno, creo que lo hizo con mucho cariño, aunque quizá hubiera sido mejor no hacerlo y dejarle el protagonismo al chaval. Insisto en que me pareció que lo hacía 'por complicidad' y nó para chafarle. Yo me hubiera limitado a aplaudirle a rabiar.

En fin, habrá que seguir atentos a próximos programas....

----------


## javifocus

> 2.- María Potente no estuvo en el último programa pero.... NO HAY MAS MAGAS?!?!?!?!?! Vuelvo a reivindicar la presencia de Ella, por poner un ejemplo!


Sintiendolo mucho si que salio, lo que pasa que en telemadrid os la cortan y como no esta en el jurado por alguna razon pues no la veis, aunque tambien puede ser que cuando sacan sus videos es magia en la calle y pueden ser cosas que ya estan grabadas, hizo un juego con cartas.

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

> Sintiendolo mucho si que salio, lo que pasa que en telemadrid os la cortan y como no esta en el jurado por alguna razon pues no la veis, aunque tambien puede ser que cuando sacan sus videos es magia en la calle y pueden ser cosas que ya estan grabadas, hizo un juego con cartas.


Gracias por avisar de que en Telemadrid 'nos la cortan'... procuraré ver el programa con gayumbos de acero!!!!   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:  

Si, es cierto que no emiten el programa íntegro, lo cual no me merece mucho aprecio (pero ya sabemos cómo funcionan en TeleEsperanza..  :evil: )

No sé cual habrá sido entonces el criterio para no incluirla.. y se me plantea una duda: Imaginemos que su parte es la más floja del programa ¿Debe eliminarse por ser la peor o debe mantenerse para que, al menos, haya representación femenina? 

Se me plantea la duda porque cada ves que un partido político se marca como objetvo que haya un 50% de representación femenina en sus listas siempre me pregunto: ¿Y si, por la razón que sea, hay menos militantes femeninas en proporción, es 'razonable' cubrir el 50% de las listas, aunque se incluyan a mujeros con poca capacitación para el gobierno? O, lo que creo más justo ¿No sería mejor incluir en las listas a las PERSONAS más válidas del partido aunque eso supusiera (no me extrañaría) que hubiera más mujeres que hombres en el parlamento?...

Ahí os lo dejo.

----------


## wallace

Yo vi el programa ayer, que lo tenía grabado. Ah¡ en La Otra (el segundo canal de telemadrid) he visto que lo repiten pero creo recordar que uno fue en domingo y otro en martes.

En general me gustó.

Me parece bien que se recorte el programa pues para el público en general se hace mas ameno (por mi como si echan 20 horas, yo encantado) Aunque es una pena que cuando salió quitaran a rene lavand.

Murphy y Alberto, bastante bien. Aunque madra mía con el Pareja obregón es que todo el tiempo quiere hacerse el interesante. 

Lo de Yunke muy gracioso, pero aunque cuando decían de actores nunca me había dado cuenta, en este yo creo que era más que evidente.

El numero de Frankestein graciosisimo, muy bueno.

He leido por ahi que alñ niño le dejaron actuar, ¡¡pero si la padilla le interrumpía constantemente para hacer gracias con lo de su abuela¡¡ A mi me staba desquiciando, ¡¡pero te quieres callar de una .... vez y dejar al chaval¡¡ Y aquí que no me digan que eran cosas del director como la otra vez, aquí era ella que quería hacerse la graciosa. Pero el chaval muy bien, muy salao

Jose Carlos no me parecio mal

Aisman mucho mejor, me ha gustado mucho más la forma de enfocarlo de estas dos últimas semanas.

Y lo de Luis de Matos muy bueno, con lo de ver la explicación todo el mundo se implica mucho más sintiendose complice y luego mazazo¡ Yo miedo no tenía pues siendo Luis me imagine que sería algo de este estilo. En el 51 magos y un fakir, cuenta que Fu Manchu incluía un numero así. Y algo parecido he visto hacer a Lance Burton, poniendo en el fondo del escenario un decorado como si fuese público para el que actúa.

Un saludo

----------


## Solitude

> He leido por ahi que al niño le dejaron actuar, ¡¡pero si la padilla le interrumpía constantemente para hacer gracias con lo de su abuela¡¡ A mi me staba desquiciando, ¡¡pero te quieres callar de una .... vez y dejar al chaval¡¡


Llevas razón que tampoco le han dejado actuar como se debiera. Lo que pasa es que yo lo comparaba con lo de Alberto (el hijo de Magic Kay). En aquella ocasión fue muchísimo peor. Esta vez al menos la intención era dejar al chavalín actuar. Otra cosa es lo que efectivamente pasó.

----------


## wallace

Ya sé a lo que te referías. Es verdad que aquí se le "dejaba" actuar, pero es que me pongo malo con los famosos o en este caso presentadora que tienen que hacerse los graciosos para destacar:

El Martín Pareja con el plumero o con el periódico que no callaba

El Alonso con los limones, era pa estamparle el tercer limón y haber sacado el billete de su boca. 

María del Monte durante todo el programa

Y el viernes la Paz Padilla y encima a costa del pobre chaval, y aún así el jodío con siete años hubo un momento en que la dejó callada cuando los dados.

----------


## Asmodeo

Hola,




> Tony Gambero: Cuando c*** van a mandar a ese g********* lejos del programa? Su actitud en la calle me pareció vergonzosa. Ya sólo espero que se cumpla la predicción que hacemos muchos y que un día alguien le parta la cara. claro que no lo everemos en la tele y tendremos que enterarnos por alguna otra vía.


Hombre un poco más de respeto, hay que enterder que esta haciendo el Rol que le han adjudicado en el programa, la de ser un poco el "Payaso" del programa; yo creo que junto a Aisman son los mas perjudicados en su roles, los demás como Murphy y Alberto , aparte de tener el rol de profersores les dejan hacer una actuación en condiciones y el más favorecido en su rol es Luis de Matos con sus grandes actuaciones de escenario. No conozco a Gamberro pero creo que es mejor mago de lo parece en el programa.



Saludos.

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

> Hola,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Iniciado por MagicOmalley
> 
> ...


Me estás diciendo que en el programa le han asignado el rol de burlarse, rayando la ofensa, de sus colaboradores o de la gente que pasa por la calle?!?!?!?! Venga ya!. Una cosa es ser un poco payaso y otra menospreciar a la gente que sale a ayudarte. En mi opinión él es el que muestra poco respeto par la gente y, ya puestos, para el gremio. Así que, lo siento, pero no cambio de opinión. O acaso el propio Juan Tamariz no es bastante 'payaso' en sus actuaciones? Y se ríe con la gente, no 'de ella'.

Y en cuanto a su calidad como mago... bueno, para mi está todavía por ver.

----------


## Neither

Si no me equivoco, han cogido a magos de especialidades distintas...
Y creo recordar que Luis de Matos fue el mejor mago del mundo de 1998 (no lo sé de fijo pero creo que en grandes ilusiones)!!!
La verdad que la televisión contiene unas pautas a seguir, una de ellas la audiencia y me imagino que a los magos participantes les interesará sobrepasar el límite de lo permitido, sea o no sea éticamente moral... (en este caso, como se habla de Gambero...)

Daros cuenta, que es el mejor medio y lugar de promoción para ellos.
Cuando se acabe el programa, segurísimo que les lloveran galas a diestro y siniestro (a parte de lo que ya cobrarán en el programa)
El programa les proporciona bastante caché (sólo por la emisión del programa en casi toda españa).
Y otro punto, nosotros somos los únicos que analizamos las actuaciones... por ejemplo, mis amigos se descojonan con gambero, creo q el gambero lo que busca son las risas burlescas y los profanos no les parece mal porque en la tele se permite todo ("ojo", todo lo que se emite) y si supuestamente se emite, la producción del programa la valorará como buena (digo yo).
Yo también pienso que se pasa cuarenta pueblo el tio... y su magia la verdad que es muy muy muy pobre...

Un Saludo 8-)

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

> pautas a seguir, una de ellas la audiencia y me imagino que a los magos participantes les interesará sobrepasar el límite de lo permitido, sea o no sea éticamente moral 
> Daros cuenta, que es el mejor medio y lugar de promoción para ellos.
> Cuando se acabe el programa, segurísimo que les lloveran galas a diestro y siniestro (a parte de lo que ya cobrarán en el programa)


Personalmente creo que Gambero, con su estilo, se promociona poco. Hacerlo a costa de sobrepasar el límite del respeto me parece despreciable.




> Y otro punto, nosotros somos los únicos que analizamos las actuaciones... por ejemplo, mis amigos se descojonan con gambero, creo q el gambero lo que busca son las risas burlescas y los profanos no les parece mal porque en la tele se permite todo ("ojo", todo lo que se emite) y si supuestamente se emite, la producción del programa la valorará como buena (digo yo).


Es que ese es otro cantar. El mayor mal de las televisiones son los productores, sólo interesados en el dinero. Nunca me han gustado los programas en los que se burlan de la gente. Entenderás que me desagrade que, encima, se haga por alguien que se autodefine como 'Mago'.

Ya lo he comentado anteriormente. El público se puede descojonar igual si cuando un colaborador es torpe barajando sacas el móvil y dices 'Cariño, oye que no me esperes a cenar, que hoy el show se va a alargar un poquito (miras al colaborador) Casi vete preparando el desayuno...' que si dices, como GAmbero, 'No había peores, no?' o 'Vaya público que me ha tocado'....  


Y su magia no me merece el más mínimo comentario. Como diría Humphrey Bogart: 'Si alguna vez pensara en su magia, probablemente la despreciaría'.  :twisted: 
 :Lol:

----------


## Asmodeo

Hola,

Yo me reafirmo en mi opinión, el Rol que le ha tocado no le beneficia mucho, y no hay que olvidarse que no es un programa para magos; el programa tiene una estructura bien definida. Algunos podrían tambien decir que la parte de Yunke , la que actúa con  cámara oculta poco tiene que ver con un espectaculo de magia (en algunos caso diría que son bromas pesadas más que magia) pero hay está y le da variedad al programa.

Para mí decir que este tio no me gusta nada y por eso esperar que le den portazo (y tortazo) pronto, es una falta total de respeto al profesional. En lo de partile la cara , y siguiendo con el ejemplo de Yunke, también este podría entrar en la situación de que algún día alguien le parta la cara tras algún susto o "provoque" un ataque cardiaco a alguno. 

Yo creo que hay que mirar el programa en conjunto y ver que las pretensiones de este no es hacer un programa puro de magia, sino que tambien quieren llegar a un numero máximo de audiencia con unas formas menos puristas. Hay que estar contentos con la iniciativa de este programa, y como ya estamos  viendo , otras cadenas también se apuntan a  ofrecer programas de magia.

saludos.

----------


## Neither

MagicOmalley, no te quito la razón, pero a ellos no les hace falta muchos méritos para promocionarse.
La tele hace estrellas a inútiles, (Operación Triunfo, Gran Hermano...)
Y es más, seguro que la mayoría de nosotros, llevamos mas tiempo estudiendo magia y confeccionando rutinos que el susodicho gambero!!!

Por mi experiencia en televisión, la producción sólo busca la parte economica del producto. Y según el share de shalakabula, creo q tendremos gambero pa' rato!!!
Porque me parece que al negrito ya lo largaron,creo!!!
En fin, tendremos que mordenos la lengua y callar, está claro que menos es nada!!!

Saludos  :twisted:

----------


## mariio

el otro dia sali en shalakabula en la presentacion de los niños era derrepende todos niños de 8 años y yo q mido 1'85 en medio del video xD
pro weno a ver si hay suerte 
pa los interesados:soy el que sale haciendo aparecer un pañuelo

----------


## -= Johny =-

Pues a mi en general el programa de hoy me ha gustado, Cristina no me lleno, estaba muy encima del chaval...

Y Mariio, te vi, jajaja, eras el del pañuelo rojo no? (si no me he confundido ajajja)

1 saludo  :Wink1:

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

> Para mí decir que este tio no me gusta nada y por eso esperar que le den portazo (y tortazo) pronto, es una falta total de respeto al profesional.


No espero que le den portazo porque no me guste. Tampoco me gusta José Carlos, y no por eso creo que deban cambiarlo. Gambero es ofensivo, irrevente y molestón con sus colaboradores. Esa actitud no me merece ningún respeto. 

Insisto en que el que te haya tocado el rol del 'bromista' o de la magia con humor (por diferenciarla del mentalistmo, la manipulación, los grandes efectos...) no está reñido con el respeto a los participantes. 

Me reafirmo en que no es lo mismo reirse 'con' alguien que 'de' alguien.

----------


## Damael

Anoche ví el programa en canal sur, y no podía creerme el juego tan tonto que hizo Cristina, pero si eso lo "cogía" hasta el más profano, yo entre ellos, que llevo dos semanas en esto.

----------


## KlinKlan

> Anoche ví el programa en canal sur, y no podía creerme el juego tan tonto que hizo Cristina, pero si eso lo "cogía" hasta el más profano, yo entre ellos, que llevo dos semanas en esto.


Pues el tipo al que se lo hizo puso cara de fliparlo bastante. Creo que es un error clásico infravalorar juegos con un secreto muy sencillo (quizá este es excesivamente sencillo), pero es lo de siempre, con la presentación adecuada y creando el ambiente mágico, la gente desconecta su "detector cabroncete" y disfrutan de la magia sin pensar cómo se hace, con lo cual da igual que sea fácil, difícil o imposible conocer el secreto. Yo creo que a todos nos ha pasado que juegos que pensábamos que eran muy tontos asombran mucho más y la gente imagina mucho menos cómo se hacen que otros complicadísimos, y eso es porque el sencillo lo presentamos mucho mejor que el complicado..., para mi lo más difícil es encontrar los juegos que se adaptan a mis posibilidades y que pueden salirme fáciles y con gran efecto.

----------


## moskiyu

hola:
 en digital + lo hacen en andalucia television los martes en el dial 90
un saludo.
lo digo por que el que tenga digital plus lo podra ver en ese canal .
lo emiten sobre las 22:20 horas .
un saludo

----------


## ignoto

El caso es que Toni Gambero, que por cierto es un pedazo de mago (a cada cual lo suyo), les gusta a los profanos. Tal vez no sea el estilo que yo considero mas "correcto", pero atrae a un público atontado por el fútbol y sin mas pretensiones culturales que el suplemento dominical del periódico.
El programa está dirigido a los profanos y no a los magos por lo que no creo que desaparezca este mago de los títulos de crédito.
Vale que esa manía de las coletillas no quede bien, pero gusta a quien tiene que gustar (que no somos nosotros) y vende.

El pobre Aisman es el que está desaprovechado. Todo un campeón de España y no puede hacer sus ilusiones en condiciones. Deberían amputarles algo a los productores pero en fin...

De Murphy no voy a hablar. Soy fan suyo y se me notaría la parcialidad.

----------


## Ella

> Anoche ví el programa en canal sur, y no podía creerme el juego tan tonto que hizo Cristina, pero si eso lo "cogía" hasta el más profano, yo entre ellos, que llevo dos semanas en esto.


que juego hizo  cristina :Confused: , quien es cristina??   :Lol:   (en madrid no se vio)

----------


## javifocus

> me ha gustado el detalle que tuvo aisman de darle a beber una especie de posion a la rubia antes de hacerla levitar


 La viste levitar tambien, Cristina Tarrega.

----------


## Damael

Cristina Tárrega, hizo contar a un espectador unas cartas gigantes con las caras visibles pasándolas al fondo del mazo girándolas(dorso arriba), hasta que acabó al encontrarse la primera con dorso arriba. El espectador había contado 10 cartas, le pidió que se sentara encima de ellas, lanzó imaginariamente de una en una 3 cartas hacia el asiento y al levantarse volvió a contarlas y había 13. No sé si me he explicado o te he liao.....  :Lol:

----------


## moskiyu

es Cristina Tárrega el juego que hizo no se como se llama .
te lo explico.
cogio a un ayudante y conto unas cartas que tenia en la mano , eran cartas gigantes.
al contarlas , contaron nueve cartas.
y las pusieron en una silla y el ayudante se sento encima de ellas( de las cartas) y critina se puso a un lado e imaginariamente comenzo a lanzarle cartas y le iba preguntando al ayudante si iba notando algo.
al final el ayudante se levanto y se pusieron a contar cuantas cartas habia y pasaron de haber 9 cartas a 13 cartas .
ese es el juego que hizo.
un saludo

----------


## moskiyu

bueno ahora dudo y no se si eran 9 o 10 pero al caso creo que es lo mismo no?

----------


## Ella

ahmm,ya se quien es..jope, como os quedais con los nombres, yo estoy en proceso de aprenderme los nombres de los magos... :roll:

----------


## moskiyu

bueno si te digo la verdad he tenido que buscar por internet para ver su apellido

----------


## Magic Kay

Pues no nos digas la verdad que habías quedado muy bien :-)

----------


## Magic Kay

Una cosa para el que ha dicho que se ve el programa los martes en el Plus... Si lo emiten vía Canal Sur, entonces estará completo, no? ¿Cómo nadie había dicho nada, o es que no nos habíamos dado cuenta nninguno??

----------


## moskiyu

hola soy yo el que ha dicho lo del plus.
yo soy de la zona de alicante, pero aqui lo hacen en canal 9 que la television valenciana , pero lo hacen los viernes sobre las 22:00 horas y yo trabajo por la noche en un bar de copas asi que no puedo verlo los viernes y un dia haciendo zapping un martes me encontre con el shalakkabula en andalucia tv .
por eso lo se. y lo dan completo ya que los viernes lo tengo puesto en el bar pero sin sonido y es exactamente lo mismo.
un saludo

----------


## Neither

Y ademas creo q canalsur sat, hace la redifusión del programa anterior los sábados por la tarde, no sé si empieza a las 17h, y telemadirSAT hace lo mismo, también los sábados a las 15:15h.
Para los que vivimos en la zona norte de españa (concretamente en "Castilla y León"),lo podemos ver por el digital!!!
Lo que no sé, es si está cortado o nó!!! yo todavía no he visto a René...y el video q circulo por red del primer programa de Shalakabula tampoco.

Saludos...

----------


## Gandalf

¿Hay alguien que tenga ripeados los programas completos, no los que emite telemadrid?

----------


## -= Johny =-

Gandalf yo tb los estoy buscando asi q si te enteras de algo avisame please  :Wink1:

----------


## Neither

He estado observendo los dos ultimos programas de telemadrid y canalsur satelite, y eran los dos igual sin cortes...
Puede ser que la emisión por satélite sea integra!!!  :roll:

----------


## Magic Kay

Así que por Satélite los emiten completos. BIEN. Intentaré ver el programa el próximo martes, porque lo que es seguro es que en TeleMadrid lo emiten recortado.

En cuanto a los programas anteriores, no deben interesarle mucho a la gente. Yo los he buscado varias veces pero nadie los tiene. El primero tampoco lo he visto.

Tengo un amigo que los tiene todos en un DVD de esos con disco duro, pero de momento no los ha sacado en DVD para pasárnoslos a los interesados. En cuanto sepa algo aviso por aquí.

----------


## ARENA

Pues a mi llamenme atontado, bobo, sadico etc.  pero yo con lo unico que me rio en todo el programa es con Tony gambero, es un tipo de humor metiendose con la gente tipo "Caiga quien Caiga" que si no se pasa de los limites me parece gracioso ademas no creo que ninguna persona de las que ha salido se haya cabreado por las bromas de Gambero. Ni siquiera al viejito que le dijo "Marianito el Corto " ( Que por cierto era clavado jaja ) 

pues eso que me parece mucho mas irrespetuoso las bromas tipo camara oculta que hacen con yunke, jose carlos etc. asustando a la gente que el que Tony Gambero haga gracias sobre la torpeza de la gente.

saludos

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

ARENA: Eres un aotntado, un bobo y un sádico. ea!

(es que soy muy obediente, sabes?)   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:  

Bueno, no es para tanto. La cosa se reduce a que a mi, por ejemplo, (aparte de no gustarme las bromas 'cámara oculta' de yunque' simplemente me parece irrespetuosa la forma de actuar de Gambero. Yo no lo haría y simplemente opino que es algo que se debería cambiar en el programa. 

Pero vamos, el que a ti te guste tampoco merece que se te lapide!   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## Gandalf

¿¿¿Como que no :Confused: ? ¡¡Claro que merece que le lapiden!!   :D 

Bueno,  :roll:  quizás no, pero yo soy de los que piensan que la imagen del mago que no para de meterse con el espectador no es ni mucho menos buena. Una cosa es que nuestra magia sea cómica o divertida, que contenga gags y bromas y otra distinta es que el mago se burle de su ayudante voluntario... Y gambero es que se burla hasta de los que no le ayudan. O sea, no quieren salir y además de la negativa va el tio y se mete con ellos...  :evil: 

En efecto, algún día se cumplirá que alguien le meterá una "yoya". Ese día, si lo ponen en la tele, me se de uno que se va a estar riendo un rato...

----------


## Xavi-Z

Por favor, no empecemos otra vez con el mismo tema... :-(

----------


## -= Johny =-

Magic Kay, espero noticias tuyas cuando tengas los programas, jeje, yo tengo el 1º de telemadrid, es el q al final del video sale carlos arguiñano cocinando en tele5 jajajaja (por si alguien mas lo tiene)

----------


## JinRoh

Vi el programa el otro dia ( a cachos) y de lo poco que vi lo que más me gustó fue la actuación de Enric Magoo (que también recuerdo haberla visto hace tiempo) y la verdad es que Jose Carlos no me hizo mucha gracia (con lo del pájaro)

Alguien sabe donde podria encontrar un video de esa rutina ( no necesariamente de este programa, de alguno que haya hecho hace tiempo o algo) Me gustaría volver a verla :D Y leí por ahi que hay una version completa de 10min, si es esa mejor  :Wink1: 

Saludos y gracias

----------


## alvaro lopez

¿JinRoh te refieres al que hizo Enric Magoo?

----------


## alvaro lopez

¿visteis el programa donde Alberto de Figueiredo decia que iba a enseñar un truco con pañuelos? 
¿lo que utilizó fue un FP o un manicolor?

----------


## Neither

FP

----------


## KlinKlan

> Vi el programa el otro dia ( a cachos) y de lo poco que vi lo que más me gustó fue la actuación de Enric Magoo (que también recuerdo haberla visto hace tiempo) y la verdad es que Jose Carlos no me hizo mucha gracia (con lo del pájaro)
> 
> Alguien sabe donde podria encontrar un video de esa rutina ( no necesariamente de este programa, de alguno que haya hecho hace tiempo o algo) Me gustaría volver a verla :D Y leí por ahi que hay una version completa de 10min, si es esa mejor 
> 
> Saludos y gracias


Pues esta chungo amigo. Recuerdo que lo hizo en Chantatachan y a saber si alguien tiene grabación de aquella actuación. Yo la última vez que se lo vi hacer fue en Móstoles hace un par de meses si no recuerdo mal.

----------


## alvaro lopez

me temia que fuera un FP ya  que un mago lo nota mas que un profano me acuerdo ese dia de mi familia que decia ``pero como lo hace´´ y yo diciendo´´pero si es muy facil`` nunca os a pasado algo parecido

----------


## alvaro lopez

me temia que fuera un FP ya  que un mago lo nota mas que un profano me acuerdo ese dia de mi familia que decia ``pero como lo hace´´ y yo diciendo´´pero si es muy facil`` nunca os a pasado algo parecido

----------


## Neither

Si fuese un multicolor la técnica sería distinta, a parte de q no podría abrir la mano completamente, a no ser q este tuviese tambien un tiraje, pero va a ser q era un FP, cantaba a legüas...  8-)

----------


## -= Johny =-

Pues va la 2º vez q me lo pierdo.... aunq la ultima media hora la estoy viendo, pero... me he perdido practicamente todo el programa...
Por favor si alguien tiene los programas q me lo haga saber please!! gracias.
1 saludo  :Wink1:

----------


## Damael

Pero como pueden enseñar juegos a los famosos para que luego se les vea el plumero y casi los descubran. Ayer lo de Nuria Fergó fue de risa, de hecho el público se reía cuando la parte central de la caja no bajaba porque "algo" la obstaculizaba, y ella inclinándola a la derecha para salir del paso y no dañar a la paloma. Por otro lado, que bueno es el joío americano con las cartas.

----------


## Neither

Amigos, os comunico q depues de grabar los shalakabulas de telemadrid y canal andalucía, estas dos ultimas semanas... La emisión de telemadrid corta sobre los 15-20 minutos despues de que el jurado decide que famoso gano, en este caso, corta las actuaciones de los magos invitados y a mi pensar, las actuciones qua mas nos alucinan, ya que son actuciones mas serias y con mas técnica, en este caso el amigo americano que ha salido estas ultimas semanas en canal andalucía...
Aprovechen el digital y sintonicen canal andalucía porque telemadrid nos quita lo mejor del espectáculo...  :roll:

----------


## magoivan

alguien me podria decir el truco que hizo Nuria Fergo? gracias se que va de palomas pero me lo perdí.  :(  gracias

----------


## Damael

Verás, no he querido ser mas explícito por si me paso sin ser zona secreta. Intentaré explicarlo: Mete una paloma en una caja rectangular, dividida en tres partes en su longitud  ->  [   l   l   ],  como esta más o menos   :Smile1:  ,  baja la parte central "partiendo" a la paloma en 3 pedazos, pobrecilla, volviendo a subirla y sacando la paloma por el lado derecho.
pero como dije en el anterior post, tropezaba al bajarlo y ella la inclinaba para echarla a un lado, con una cara de susto para no hacerle daño.......

----------


## Magic Kay

Mago Johny, perdona que no te haya contestado antes, pero he estado de viaje, currando bastante, que hay que ganarse las habichuelas y unos dinerillos para poder comprar bajaras y libros de magia  :-))

De momento tengo todos los programas de TeleMadrid grabados en un aparato de DVD con disco duro. Solo tengo que dedicar tiempo (a ver cuándo puedo) para sacarlos al ordenador y colgarlos en el emule. En cuanto lo consiga, aviso por aquí. De todas maneras, no tengas inconveniente en ponerme privados de vez en cuando para preguntar. No me molestan en absoluto, al contrario. Así me sirven de acicate para dedicarle una noche...



 :P  :P  :P  :P

----------


## Ella

yo propongo que magic kay llame a salakadula para que nos lleven a todos como publico  :twisted: 
molaria..molaria...molaria.
votos a favor?
pues ala!

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

> yo propongo que magic kay llame a salakadula para que nos lleven a todos como publico  :twisted: 
> molaria..molaria...molaria.
> votos a favor?
> pues ala!


Es peligroso.. me veo a Arena zurrándole al josé Carlos por un lado y yo dandole tobas al Gambero por el otro.... no se no se...  :Lol:

----------


## ARENA

> Es peligroso.. me veo a Arena zurrándole al josé Carlos por un lado y yo dandole tobas al Gambero por el otro.... no se no se...


Y quien se encarga de maria Potente ? Voluntari@s ? Ella ?

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

[quote="ARENA
Y quien se encarga de maria Potente ? Voluntari@s ? Ella ?[/quote]

Estooo.. yo me llevo una piscina hinchable y tu un poco de barro, por si Ella o Zorhaida se animan con la potente?

(Por cierto, personas de muy buen criterio mágico y que conocen mucho a María Potente me han asegurado que, aparte de ser una tía divertidísima, tiene muy buenas artes mágicas, lejanas años luz de lo que muestra en el programa.)

----------


## ARENA

Mira yo me habia prometido no criticarle mas pero despues de ver el ultimo Shalakabula donde le hizo a un señor el truco "The Web", donde aparece una araña en la mano del espectador, esta le dijo al espectador que le diera un beso a la araña y el espectador le dijo "Mejor te lo doy a ti " y Maria Potente acerco la cara y cuando el espectador se acerco para darle un beso esta  quito la cara y le dijo " Pues te vas a quedar con las ganas ", El espectador la miro con una cara de odio.

Para los que dicen que el tony gambero es grosero con la audiencia despues de este estufillo de  Maria Potente el Tony Gambero podria darle collejas a los espectadores y no se veria tan mal.

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

bueno.. convengo contigo en que no estuvo bien. ahí debía haberle dado un par de besos y a correr... Pero no creo que sea peor que lo de Gambero.

----------


## Magic Kay

*Por mi parte estaría encantado, y si la propuesta viene de Ella, mucho más    . 

Si el asunto va en serio, y os parece bien, puedo hablarlo con el productor del programa, al que conozco. Como ya os dije se graba los lunes y, según tengo entendido, desde por la mañana hasta las 9 o las 10 de la noche. Planteároslo antes de confirmar  :-)

Ah, pagan 12 euros y te dan de comer varios bocadillos.*

----------


## Ella

> Ah, pagan 12 euros y te dan de comer *varios* bocadillos.


yooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo

----------


## ARENA

Yo tambien me apunto aunque sea sin los 12 euros y el bocadillo me lo tenga que llevar de casa.

Ademas podriamos salir por ahi despues del programa y seria una excelente oportunidad para conocernos entre todos ya  que en las quedadas es mas dificil. o no ?

----------


## Magic Kay

*Si os parece, ya que estáis dispuestos a venir ¡¡hasta de Murcia!!, dejamos pasar el fin de semana, para hacerme más o menos una idea de la gente interesada, y la próxima semana hablo con él (lunes o martes) para preguntarle sobre la idea de que acudan un grupo de magos a la grabación del programa. 

Podría estar muy bien y, además, como dice Arena, sería genial para conocernos todos personalmente     

*

----------


## Ella

> *Si os parece, ya que estáis dispuestos a venir ¡¡hasta de Murcia!!, dejamos pasar el fin de semana, para hacerme más o menos una idea de la gente interesada, y la próxima semana hablo con él (lunes o martes) para preguntarle sobre la idea de que acudan un grupo de magos a la grabación del programa. 
> 
> Podría estar muy bien y, además, como dice Arena, sería genial para conocernos todos personalmente     
> 
> *


abrimos entonces un post en anuncios para avisar a la gente¿?

----------


## zhoraida

mmmmm esta noche como el viernes anterior segun me dijeron en una primera fila encontrareis a una chica morena con cara enfadada y un tanto aburrida. Algunas apariciones mias seran solo con las intervenciones de Luis de matos...

No recomiendo en absoluto ir al programa. Se graba por trozos (no solo los lunes... yo fui un martes). Si quereis aprender magia ir, vosotros y el publico entero aprendera grandes juegos!! Nio hace falta buscar en paginas de internet como se hacen algunas cosas... ir alli y lo vereis

De comer te dan bien (comida y merienda pero falto la cena porque salimos a las 11... desde las 4 !!!, para 6 efectos!!!!) 

Los regidores mu majors.... pobres lo que tienen que aguantar, 100 personas quejandose. Os aseguro que el publico ese dia cogio mania al pobre Luis.

Otra cosilla: se rumoreaba que pedian casi modelos... aquel dia alguno protesto por lo feas que eramos las que ese dia habiamos ido... 

Vamos que luego no se diga que avise.

UN saludo

----------


## Magic Kay

*Ummm, abrir un hilo de anuncios me parece un poco precipitado... Vaya a ser que luego no se pueda. Simplemente quería ver aquí si había un cierto interés. Si lo hay, hablo con él, y cuando tenga algo concreto lo ponemos. ¿Os parece? No me gustaría generar falsas expectativas sin tener nada sólido. 

Me parecería poco respetuoso con los amigos...



*

----------


## BusyMan

Qué tiene que ver que conozcas al productor con el público?

Para eso los programas contratan a empresas que llevan a espectadores y es a ellos a quien tienes que llamar.

----------


## Magic Kay

*Ya, pero es que la empresa es suya... Yo en mi empresa sé quién hace cada cosa y cómo la selecciona. Marco los criterios. De ahí la conversación.

Pero vamos, que me ofrezco (o han hecho que me ofrezca, que no me acuerdo) para preguntar cómo se puede hacer, para echar una mano. 

Si tú conoces a alguien de la empresa que lleva al público, terminamos antes, no te parece?

*

----------


## zhoraida

ah es verdad!!
Lo que acaba de decir Busy me lo ha recordado ... si kereis el tfno de la agencia os lo doy. No creo que tengas trato especial por ser magos os lo digo en serio... yo no lo tuve , quizas es que no soy maga. 
La agencia es "penelope" 
Un saludo

----------


## Magic Kay

*Por mi parte adelante sin ningún tipo de problema. Al contrario   :P  :P*

----------


## Dow

yo he ido a varios programas con la agencia penélope... pero a shalakabula nunca... y me dijeron de ir el lunes... pero... concurso en un programa llamado "Smonka!", jo... a ver para cuando me vuelven a llamar... que lo pasen bien todxs!

----------


## KlinKlan

jajajaj vas a smonka :Confused: ? pues mucha suerte! porque sino ya sabes lo que toca...   :Smile1:

----------


## Neither

Por mi años trabajando en tele, os puedo decir que las cosas no son tan bonitas como se pintan.
Como bien se ha dicho, son varias horas en un plató, (¡¡¡ OJO !!! estamos hablando de un dia entero) no se ven todos los efectos del programa, sino que se graban salteados y luego se eligen por programas.
Si lo que se pretende es ver magia, lo mejor es verlo en casa o ir a un teatro a ver algo especial para ello...
Cuando estuve trabajando en un programa de música, la mayoría de la gente que venía al plató eran colegios, escuelas de cine, periodistas... gente que sabía que lo que mas iba a ver, es como se realiza en programa de televisión.... 

La verdad que se hacen muy pero que muy pesados...  :roll:

----------


## Magic Kay

*Pero eso lo sabe todo el mundo, no? Que asistir a la grabación de un programa de televisión es estar allí varias horas... Es lo primero que se dijo...

En fin, después de todo lo comentado seguís con la idea de asistir al programa?

O directamente, que quizá sea la mejor idea, hacemos la quedada y la cena??

VOTO POR ESTO ÚLTIMO

   *

----------


## Dow

El martes voy a "nada x aquí"!!!! de público, claro, que por cierto, se estrena hoy... ya me han dicho los que han ido a la grabación que está muy muy bien... y me dijeron que hicieron un efecto con una chica... y ahí se quedó quien me lo contó, porque siguió "muy muy muy bueno", asique espero que lo hagan hoy... aunque lo tendré que grabar... pero bueno. salud!

----------


## MaxVerdié

> *Ah, pagan 12 euros y te dan de comer varios bocadillos.*


¿Cuántos son varios? Es por amortizar el viaje desde Valladolid.

Por encima de quince, me lo pienso.

Qué hambre me da leer la mente, madre.

----------


## zhoraida

te dan un bocadillo y una lata. Luego a media tarde te dan algo de chocolate....

----------


## Damael

Por Dios, es que en la Magia no existe las matemáticas ?
Ayer en Canal Sur, actuación de Gambero, predicción de una cifra con las dos pizarras.
A un espectador le dice que escriba las 3 ultimas cifras del año que dejó de ser virgen, jejejeje. se supone que sería 9xx si quitamos el dígito del mil. A otro lo mismo, las 3 últimas cifras del año de nacimiento, tendría como 50 y tantos años, se supone que sería 9xx también. Al último (que era el invitado Carlos Baute), hace que llame a su suegra y que le diga un número cualquiera de 3 cifras, dice el 555. 
Suman los tres números y coincide con la predicción de la pizarra = *1854*. Pero por favor, si 900 y pico + 900 y pico + 555 = como mínimo es 2400, es que no es obvio ?

----------


## ARENA

zhoraida:

Mira que puse atención para ver si te veia en el programa pero habia muchas morenas con cara de aburrida , cual de ellas eras tu ?

Damael :

Muy buena apreciación.

----------


## Neither

Como va el tema del público :Confused: 
Si os fijais, a veces salen sentados en sillas con las mesas rojas, y en otros efectos en escalones (como los pabellones deportivos)

Vaya trasiegos que se traerán... :roll:

----------


## zhoraida

hola
Jejeje si pues alli estaba cuando las chicas de luis pardo se acercan a coger a tres chicos yo estoy en primera fila y soy la unica que no aplaude... ya iban 2 veces que hacian eso y me canse!!
hay dos zonas: una de mesas y otra las gradas. Yo grabe 6 efectos de luis por lo que deberia salir en este programa tambien 
Y lo del gambero .. un poco fuerte si!! pero la rutina de cubiletes fue la mejor que he visto hacer en mi vida!!
Un saludo

----------


## Magic Kay

*Creo que lo del público quedó en que alguien llamaba a la empresa esa para ver qué había que hacer para asistir. Que con contactarlos a ellos era suficiente. A mí me pareció bien, lógicamente. 

Queda, me temo, que alguien se ofrezca para hacerlo.

Voluntarios??  :P*

----------


## Alejandro Diaz

> Por Dios, es que en la Magia no existe las matemáticas ?
> Ayer en Canal Sur, actuación de Gambero, predicción de una cifra con las dos pizarras.
> A un espectador le dice que escriba las 3 ultimas cifras del año que dejó de ser virgen, jejejeje. se supone que sería 9xx si quitamos el dígito del mil. A otro lo mismo, las 3 últimas cifras del año de nacimiento, tendría como 50 y tantos años, se supone que sería 9xx también. Al último (que era el invitado Carlos Baute), hace que llame a su suegra y que le diga un número cualquiera de 3 cifras, dice el 555. 
> Suman los tres números y coincide con la predicción de la pizarra = *1854*. Pero por favor, si 900 y pico + 900 y pico + 555 = como mínimo es 2400, es que no es obvio ?


Pero tu dime a mi quien se va a ir a una actuacion de magia con una calculadora!!!  :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## javifocus

Habia escrito otra cosa pero edito por que esto me parece mas importante. Mañana viernes veo que en canal 9 dan arma letal y shalakabula no sale por ningun lado. Alguien sabe algo?

----------


## Magic Kay

*El productor me comentó que habían quitado el programa de Canal 9 por baja audiencia. Lo siento!!!!*

----------


## javifocus

Bueno pues lo veremos en el digital, preferia canal 9 porque no cortaban. A ver lo que dura en telemadrid y andalucia, sabes algo?  :-(  Siempre nos quedara nada x aqui....

----------


## ARENA

Y los martes en el canal de Andalucia va a seguir saliendo ?

----------


## Magic Kay

*Comentó también que en Andalucía están muy contentos porque está muy por encima de la media de la cadena. En TeleMadrid empezó bien, el punto álgido lo tuvo (en serio) con la aparición del hombre aquel que se encerró en el hielo (aunque yo creo que fue por la presencia del pequeño Arturo   ). Estos días estaban decidiendo si terminarían de emitir los 13 programas contratados o no. Pero en Andalucía, al parecer, lo tenían claro.

Malas, regulares y buenas noticias.

Ahora a esperar.*

----------


## Neither

Yo ultimamente lo veo por andalucia ya que no lo cortan, son los martes a las 22:20 de la noche...

Ya sabeis porque hablo tanto de audiencias :Confused:  Porque si no hay espectadoresn no hay programa...  8-)

----------


## Mago Aranda

bueno pues comunicaros que este viernes 31 de marzo ,no han puesto shalakabula en canal 9 :shock:  que habra pasado no lo puedo entender. :( entre semana salieron los trailers del programa anunciando que el viernes salia en fin no se que paso

----------


## Patito

lee un poco más arriba y verás que han decidido retirarlo de la programación por falta de audiencia.
Me sabe mal, pero creo que les está bien empleado a los productores...

----------


## magoivan

el shalakabula de ayer en telemadrid me parecio un poco flojo el que hico el hombre (no recuerdo su nombre) era algo de ramonin o algo por el estilo. jejeje. el truco no me gusto nose porque pero el de la Ivonne REyes si que estuvo bien. Para mi no fue justa la votacion del jurado. eso si el truco de Aisman estuvo bien, parecia que se le habia cortado el brazo. bueno aqui dejo mi comentario.

----------


## Magic Kay

*El programa, como ya hemos dicho más veces en este mismo hilo (a ver quien es el guapo que se lee todo ahora, como no lo hayas seguido desde el principio, que ya vamos por las 25 páginas), no es el mejor que se haya hecho de magia. No es excesivamente respetuoso con el mundo mágico... Pero es un programa de magia, así que comentar que te alegras por los productores... No me parece que tenga mucho sentido, porque al fin y al cabo ellos harán otros programas, y nosotros nos quedaremos sin un programa de referencia en la tele.

Al parecer Nada X por aquí solo llegará a los 13 programas que tiene firmados, así que en dos o tres meses nos podemos quedar sin nada... de nuevo.

*

----------


## Magic Kay

*El programa, como ya hemos dicho más veces en este mismo hilo (a ver quien es el guapo que se lee todo ahora, como no lo hayas seguido desde el principio, que ya vamos por las 25 páginas), no es el mejor que se haya hecho de magia. No es excesivamente respetuoso con el mundo mágico... Pero es un programa de magia, así que comentar que te alegras por los productores... No me parece que tenga mucho sentido, porque al fin y al cabo ellos harán otros programas, y nosotros nos quedaremos sin un programa de referencia en la tele.

Al parecer Nada X por aquí solo llegará a los 13 programas que tiene firmados, así que en dos o tres meses nos podemos quedar sin nada... de nuevo.

*

----------


## Dow

Nada X Aquí terminará con 13 programas... y además... el último programa no hay que perdérselo, no sé si hago mal diciendo esto... pero lo digo, JORGE BLAS VOLARÁ, estuve el jueves 30 de marzo de público... lo grabaron ese día... ah, y el viernes 31 estuve TAmariz, pero no sé cuándo lo emitirán... dicho queda, ala

salud!

----------


## Patito

Magic Kay, como he dicho, me sabe mal que se haya quitado shalakabula de la programación de C9, y me fastidia sobre todo porque es un programa de magia (bueno o malo, dinámico o no, respetuoso o no)...

Digo que les está bien empleado a los productores, pero en el sentido de que como parece ser que han querido encaminar el programa por donde no toca, pues me da que se han equivocado de lleno; y sobre todo teniendo la ayuda (aunque sólo al principo) de un par de buenos magos. Supongo que habrás leido en La Dama que al ver que el programa no se encaminaba por donde ellos tenían pensado, se fueron de buen rollito. Sólo por eso. Por lo demás, me fastidia que hayan quitado un programa de magia (como hay tantos!...)

Saludos

----------


## fjavps

Vamos a ver. Canal 9 todavía no ha quitado el programa. Como no le funcionaba los viernes por la noche, lo ha pasado al jueves. Para probar, supongo yo. Sin embargo, os doy una noticia. El programa está muy estable en Canal Sur y en Telemadrid y ambas cadenas lo han renovado hasta el verano. Así que tenemos magia para rato. Incluso sé que Canal Sur está pensando en volver en septiembre. Por cierto, sé que hay programas extranjeros de magia interesados en comprar los vídeos de SHALAKABULA. Será porque son buenos, no? El de ayer de Yunke en Telemadrid, espectacular.

----------


## Magic Kay

[quote="Patito"] Supongo que habrás leido que al ver que el programa no se encaminaba por donde ellos tenían pensado, se fueron de buen rollito. Sólo por eso. Por lo demás, me fastidia que hayan quitado un programa de magia (como hay tantos!...)

*Entendido, Patito. La idea original del programa fue de Jorge Blass y sus compañeros (Jandro y Piedrahita), lo que me dejó bastante descuadrado porque siendo dos programas de magia, en efecto, no tiene nada que ver el uno con el otro.

Y quizá, mira tú por donde, la unión de los dos haría el programa casi perfecto de magia!!!!!! Añadiendo alguna entrevista y visita de los mejores magos del mundo del momento.*

----------


## ivanoriola

Me parece que para tener a los mejores magos internacionales hace falta un presupuesto un poco alto y dudo que lo tengan. 

Igual si se repartieran los gastos entre Shalakabula y Nada x aqui... tendrian un gran invitado para los dos programas.

----------


## magic-xevi

Yo tambien tengo ese problema. Hace unos dúias vi que ya no lo emitian en la comunidad valenciana y me gustaría saber que días lo hacen
Un saludo

----------


## Neither

Lo del presupuesto no es problema si se tiene un buen patrocinador...  :roll: 
En fin, lo que si es cierto que la unión hace la fuerza, pero visto la puñeta que llevo Jorge, Jandro... dudo que unan las fuerzas las productoras... :roll: 
La magia está de moda y creo que tenemos que aprovechar todos el momento para que no quede en esos pequeños grupos minoritarios y se pierda... :? 
La unión hace la fuerza, y si los programas no se promocionan ellos mismos, para eso estamos nosotros, para comentarselo a todo hijo de vecino y hacer que les pique el gusanillo, ademas... yo de paso aprovecho y les hago algun efectillo...jejeje...  :Lol:  

Saludos  :twisted:

----------


## ivanoriola

Yo tambien hago eso.
Me acerco a compañeros/amigos/ familiares y les pregunto si han visto alguno de los programas de magia de la TV ¿si, no? me digan lo que me digan acto seguido pregunto ¿Quieres ver un truco? y le hago algo con las cartas...  si les gusta les animo a ver los programas.
A ver si entre todos conseguimos que tengan una audiencia "minima" para que no se pierda la magia en TV.

----------


## moskiyu

me ha parecido ver que alguien ha dicho que shalakabula lo han pasado los jueves en canal 9 pero si tienes el digital plus lo puedes ver en canal andalucia los martes sobre las 22:30 horas mas o menos 
un saludo

----------


## ARENA

Voy a poner una queja sobre el ultimo programa de Shalakabula.

Me parece muy bien que  vayan niños a hacer magia en el programa, pero desde luego me parece una falta de respeto a los magos que trabajan ahi que inviten niños y que estos hagan exactamente el mismo juego que los magos.

Ya paso en el primer programa con el juego de las cuerdas de El nieto de Tamariz y Tony Gambero , y ahora en este ultimo programa con la niña que hace el mismo acto de escapismo que Alberto De Figuairedo donde ademas le copia tal cual partes de la actuación del mago " La chaqueta , la chaqueta , la chaqueta".

Yo no se como permite Figuairedo que pasen estas cosas.

he dicho

----------


## Neither

Pues ya no hablemos del programa de ayer... que desastre, creo que no se salvó ni un efecto!!!
El efecto de Eva Pedraza que hizo Inés en Nada x aqui, vaya chapuza... para arriba, para abajo con la tijera... :roll: 
El cambio de billetes de pepón... pufffff... lo descojono entero...
El efecto de aisman... vivan las sombras andantes...
El pañuelo en manzana de murphy... :roll: (opinar vosotros mismos)
De los 20 minutos que cortaron, lo vermos el martes en andalucía...
Creo que se salvo el efecto de Yunke y Luis de Matos :!:

----------


## Azran

El programa de hoy ha estado regulin regulan, comparado con programas anteriores.

¿Os ha gustado el numero del tablero de ajedrez?

A mi me ha dejado un poco mal sabor de boca, hasta mi hermana decia que se lo dictaban por el pinganillo.

----------


## Neither

Tienes razón Azran... Luis de Matos ha hecho un efecto buenisimo, ha hecho que todos los espectadores digan: Pero, si se lo estarán diciendo por el pinganillo, no :Confused: 
Puff.... en fin... como no le den un giro al programa, creo que perdaran hasta la audiencia de los aficionados a la magia... :roll:

----------


## ARENA

Se salvo el efecto de Yunke ? Si casi se cae la ayudante,y en la aparición con las chispas le fallaron los tiempos, es inperdonable que un programa que es grabado no repitan los juegos hasta que salgan impecables.

Desgraciadamente creo que esta sucediendo lo que se habia dicho aqui , se estan quedando sin repertorio y tienen que inventarse cosas como el de la manzana de Murphy o el globo de Figuairedo.

Y el mentalista hastaa tuvo que recurrir a comprar juegos en las tiendas de magia, Hombre de mimbre, perfect bend, telequinesis after dinner.etc

no se donde lei que el programa habia firmado hasta Julio, sera ?

----------


## Neither

La verdad que lo de Yunke no me di cuenta, si me pareció demasiado largo el efecto :!: 
Pues, mal vamos como de vedad se les esté acabando el repertorio, porque sino seguiremos esta clase de chapuzas escénicas...  :Wink:  

La verdad que no ayer no pude ver el de andalucía, hubo alguna actución de mas que no viesemos en telemadrid :Confused:

----------


## Azran

El efecto de Toni gambero del patito, era exactamente igual que el hace una semana o dos que ponia las cartas en un aparato y la carta subia solo que cambiando el aparato anterior por un pato. Lo bueno de la magia es que nosotros nos damos cuenta de eso pero los profanos no. La semana que viene aparecerá con una ballena, al colocar el mazo salta la carta elegida, el publico de nuevo alucinará pero yo como aficionado a la magia me gustaria que me enseñáran mas variedad.

----------


## Pauliyaso

Bueno la verdad que vengo de un hilo que abri con el mismo titulo y no me di cuenta de que ya existia este hilo.Fue una pregunta que hice¿No creeis que hay magos que tienen la tendencia a imitar?Ojo no quiero decir con esto que sean malos,son bastante buenos¿Pero que opinais vosotros?

----------


## Magic Kay

* Claro que hay magos que tienen tendencia a imitar. En realidad todos al principio. Muchos pasado un tiempo y bastantes toda la vida. Es privilegio de unos pocos tener un estilo verdaderamente original.

Pero esto no es solo en el ámbito que nos ocupa. Sucede en todos en los que el arte interviene. Lo más difícil es tener voz propia.*

----------


## javimental

Efectivamente, todos tenemos tendencias a imitar, sobre todo al principio, pero tambien ocurre que el público siempre te sacara parecido con algún mago, sobre todo en dos ramas de la magia: Cartomagia y Mentalismo.
vemos muchos cartomagos que parecen copias de Tamariz, sin embargo tiene su propia personalidad, ahora como hacen juegos con una baraja y lo presentan de forma graciosa.........decimos que imitan.

Luego están los que quieren parecerse a Tamariz, y la gracia la tienen en donde la espalda pierde su honesto nombre......

En mentalismo ocurre que como la presentación de los efectos ("experiencias, fenomenos, pruebas....) tienen que ser presentados de una manera creible.....parece que todos imitamos al mas conocido en nuestro pais, pero sin duda tambien ese ha imitado a algun mentalista, solo que no salia en TV.
Tambien digo que prefiero una imitación del mejor en su genero que un novedoso patetico.

----------


## Damael

Volviendo a los comentarios sobre determinados "juegos". Que os parecíó (quien lo viera) la bromita de la Potente ?. Hacerse un corte con un cuchillo en el brazo para sacar una moneda que se había tragado. Pobres espectadores callejeros. Vaya caras que ponían y como gritaban. Hasta una señora sentada en un escalón al ver sangre. Por favor, eso es pasarse, que a alguien un día le da un patatús.

----------


## Damael

Volviendo a los comentarios sobre determinados "juegos". Que os parecíó (quien lo viera) la bromita de la Potente ?. Hacerse un corte con un cuchillo en el brazo para sacar una moneda que se había tragado. Pobres espectadores callejeros. Vaya caras que ponían y como gritaban. Hasta una señora sentada en un escalón porque se mareó al ver sangre. Por favor, eso es pasarse, que a alguien un día le da un patatús.

----------


## juantxo

parece que ultimamente y por lo que se dice por aqui shalakabula va en declive y esque parece mentira el trato que se le da a la magia por parte de por ejemplo ,la presentadora, si os fijais se nota ayer pusieron un recopilatorio bastante largo de las camaras ocultas de yunke¿a que viene eso? a que se han quedado sin repertorio, tambien se dejo notar en que habia trozos de programa en los que paz padilla salia haciendo su particular papel de "humorista" tomando el pelo a varios espectadores mientras la gente de casa quiere ver magia , no eso, o por lo menos nosotros.
respecto a lo de los juegos de algunos magos, lo de murphy (sin palabras),el gambero trajo hasta un pajaro real (parecia un cuervo) que no se atrvia ni a tocar para presentar el clasico del pato sacacartas...

en conclusion:estaperdiendo shalakabula o no :Confused: 
ahi lo dejo.

saludos  :Smile1:

----------


## Neither

El de ayer ya era repetido!!! En fin... haber donde están todos esos programas que tenían...
En cuanto a lo de Maria Potente, una copia de Criss Angel!!!
Normal, que la gente se engade y se ponga a gritar... vaya presentación, como si fuese psicosis!!!
No sé si habeis visto el efecto de Angel, pero la gente para nada grita, ni insulta, lo único que hacen es mirar y alucinar... ya que el propio Criss, les pone en situación para que no se asusten... :roll: 
Pero esque la Potente, vaya interpretación...   :Lol:  

Veremos que tal el Nada x Aqui de hoy!!!

----------


## alvaro lopez

Segun estan dando a entender shalakabula se a quedado sin repertorio ya que los ultimos dias no se esta emitiendo en ninguna cadena de television esperemos que vuelva pronto y que no suceda lo mismo con el programa de  Nada x aqui.

----------


## Antonioooo

vale que el nada x aquí es mas moderno y en general está mejor pero.......alguien se ha fijao en los temazos que ponen en shalakabula?
mira que es raro que en un programa de la tele pongan buena música, no se quien se encargará de la música en éste ni qué hará para que le dejen ponerla pero vamos.....en ese terreno si están pa nota, y alta...

de todas formas, a mi el programa no me parece tan malo, no tiene nada que ver que nada x aquí sea muy bueno (tampoco hay otro).


Saludos.

----------


## juantxo

supongo que la musica para las rutinas de cada mago la elegira cada uno y pedira que se la pongan, de todas formas acabo de ver el nada x aqui y me quedo con este.
espectacular el mago antón ¡¡¡

----------


## fjavps

Yo he hablado con la gente del programa y nadie se ha quedado sin repertorio en Shalakabula, sino que han renovado el programa y a todos los magos hasta juylio. No sólo eso. Han fichado a Anthony Blake. Así que pronto veremos mas magia y de la buena en TV. Por cierto, Telemadrid lo ha cambiado de dia. Ahora se emitirá los martes, en vez del Megahit, que pasa al viernes. A ver si así funciona mejor la cadena.

----------


## Neither

Y a ver si no cortan partes de los programas, ahora se pisan entre ellos, porque canal andalucía lo daba los martes, a no ser que los den todos a la vez, con la misma frecuencia de cortes publicitarios!!!
Referente a lo de las musicas, cada mago tiene su repertorio... no creo que entre para nada el programa. Luis de matos, Yunque, tendrán mas que ensayados los juegos con sus musicas... es lo mas lógico!!!

Saludos  8-)

----------


## Magic Kay

> Yo he hablado con la gente del programa y nadie se ha quedado sin repertorio en Shalakabula, sino que han renovado el programa y a todos los magos hasta juylio. No sólo eso. Han fichado a Anthony Blake. Así que pronto veremos mas magia y de la buena en TV. Por cierto, Telemadrid lo ha cambiado de dia. Ahora se emitirá los martes, en vez del Megahit, que pasa al viernes. A ver si así funciona mejor la cadena.


* Menos mal que alguien ha dicho algo. Yo grabo el programa todos los viernes —más que nada porque es la noche que salgo por ahí hasta las tantas— y las dos últimas semanas me he encontrado con dos películas (sin entrar a valorarlas). Pensé que lo habían retirado de la parrilla sin previo aviso y a las bravas. Ocurre demasiadas veces como para no mosquearse.

Así que va a los martes y han renovado a todos!!!! Fantástico!!!!!

Aunque eso, la verdad, no me cuadra conque hayan fichado a Blake, salvo que José Carlos haya salido del programa, porque sus estilos son demasiado similares como para que tengan cabida los dos.*

----------


## magoivan

muchas gracias tios!!!!! yo tambien iva a preguntar que pasa con la cadena. Ya me e perdido un programa  :( el de el chikito de la calzada, joooooo sabeis si lo arán el martes? espero que lo repitan

----------


## Magic Kay

> muchas gracias tios!!!!! yo tambien iva a preguntar que pasa con la cadena. Ya me e perdido un programa  :( el de el chikito de la calzada, joooooo sabeis si lo arán el martes? espero que lo repitan


* Ups, es que lo pusieron el pasado martes y salía Chiquito de la Calzada Me lo he perdido!!!!*

----------


## galmer

Elmartes salió chiquito e hizo junto con aisman el efecto de la carta en la mesa a la cual se dispara y sale todo por los aires.
Mira que aisman no es precisamente un genio del la magia cómica, pero estuvo muy simpatico el sketch, sobre todo las caras de alucine que ponia chiquito.
La verdad es que aunque el programa flojea a veces no hay que perdérselo.
Respecto a la música imagino que lo normal será que cada mago elija su repertorio. Vamos, es lo más lógico, como caulquiera de nosotros haría ..no?

----------


## Dorado84

> ... que los ultimos dias *no se esta emitiendo en ninguna cadena de television* esperemos que vuelva pronto ...


En Andalucía lo emite Canal Sur y aún no ha dejado de emitirse ni una semana,  :D:D:D esperemos que siga así, jeje.Saludos

----------


## Antonioooo

pero....me refiero a la música que ponen entre actuación y actuación, vamos, cuando pasan de una cosa a otra, en la calle...cuando están presentando lo que viene y eso, ¿también controlan los magos esto? sería lo ideal.....

----------


## Neither

No, eso corre a cargo de la producción del programa... concretamente del ambientador del programa (si lo hay!!!) o sino del editor... pero tampoco son para tanto Antonioooo   :Lol:  !!!

----------


## Azran

Las rubias no somos tontas... las rubias no somos tontas....
36 + 7 .... 41... jajaja, habeis visto el juego de mentalismo. Se ha equivocado 5 veces por lo menos en las sumas. :D  :Lol:

----------


## ign

Jejeje, en parte es lógico por los nervios, pero es que la señorita Patricia Conde no daba ni una... Vaya con las matemáticas, hay que sumar más a menudo...
De momento, me ha gustado el chaval que ha salido, la verdad es que se desenvuelve muy bien, lo ha hecho perfecto exceptuando una carta que se le ha caído o algo así.
De lo demás que he visto, pues Yunke muy bien y Alberto de Figueiredo y Murphy perfectos como siempre, por algo son mis preferidos.

----------


## Mr.Korben

Joder que bonita es la magia.....y que buenisima esta la Patricia Conde....lastima k no sepa sumar numeros jejjeje.

Menos mal que hoy por fin ha salido un harry potter que tiene algo de idea de manipulacion porque vamos, para mi era casi de verguenza lo que habian hecho hasta ahora los otros niños...

POr cierto, os habeis fijado que el mentalista siempre le da el punto a la piba :Confused:  interesante....jejeje

Anda que te cambia menos de ropa que Luis de Matos xD  :Lol:

----------


## Neither

Pensemos que ha sido todo causa de los nervios...  :Wink:  !!!
Por cierto, no se que pensareis de "la potente", pero creo que cada dia me gusta menos...  :roll:

----------


## Magic Kay

* Por lo que ví anoche, fue falsa alarma. En Madrid no hemos perdido ningún programa porque el que emitieron fue el de Chiquito de la Calzada. Eso sí, al parecer, ahora vamos con una semana de retraso respecto al resto de comunidades.

Al menos no lo han retirado...*

----------


## Damael

Y me quejaba la pasada semana de la Potente con el cuchillo, y ahora se mete gusanos en la boca, y la gente casi vomitando. ¿esto es MAGIA?.
El chaval, estupendo, se le ve desenvuelto, se la cayó una dama, y salió airoso, hizo el "matrix" solo con la otras tres y hala, aquí no ha pasado nada. Rápido de reflejos, sí señor.

----------


## Damael

Con esta ya llevo tres semanas protestando por la "magia graciosa".
Dos veces por lo que hizo la Potente, y ahora le toca el turno a Yunque.
Para el que no lo viera explicar que hizo una cámara oculta en la que él era un dependiente en una óptica y a los "pobres" que entraban les hacía creer que se le salía un ojo. Que simpático ver las reacciones de la gente y sobretodo a un señor que después del susto apenas podía respirar, y como le dijo a Yunque, "esto no tiene gracia" soy alérgico, etc. 
Muy bien una parejita que se fueron indignados de la óptica. Es que no es para menos. Cuanta risa. Me parto. Anda yaaaaaa..........

----------


## zhoraida

yo ayer vi el programa y sinceramente no se si esta chica Maria, sabe lo que esta haciendo o directamente le mandan hacerlo... Que estudie un poquito de como hablar a una camara por dios!! y algo de interpretacion por favor...
Y si esa es la imagen que queremos dar de las magas ... me retiro!!
Un saludo

----------


## Mago Habibi

Lo que si he podido comprobar una vez más, es que el programa de Andalucia TV es mas largo que el de Telemadrid. Siempre hablando del día que lo estrenan. Respecto al de Patricia Conde y Jose Maria Iñigo en Telemadrid no emitieron el espacio de Jose Carlos El Mentalista, no le mencionaron ni en el sumario algo que si hicieron en Andalucia TV. Hay que confesar que el juego tampoco era muy allá pero... ya que se ponen en Telemadrid, que lo pongan entero, no?

Por cierto, Maria Potente cada vez me gusta menos (Anda, que lo de los gusanos... Eso es magia?). Además, desde el día que le pidió un beso a un hombre al que hizo un juego y luego se lo negó me cae gorda.  :x  Todavia estoy pensando donde estaba la gracia...

----------


## Magic Kay

* Por ver el aspecto positivo de todo esto, el niño, Carlos, estuvo genial. Qué manejo, qué dominio de la escena, qué tranquilidad... QUÉ ENVIDIA!!!! Sana, por supuesto, pero me encantó su actuación.

Enhorabuena, chaval, por si te llega. *

----------


## NUMISMAGIO

YO NO LO PUEDO VER POR TV PERO TRATARE DE VERLO POR INTERNET SEGURAMENTE EN EL MISMO MOMENTO QUE EL AMIGO DE CHILE...
GRACIAS TOTALES... :!:

----------


## ernes y pico

yo soi de malaga y tengo esa suerte de poder verlo siempre , jejejee , la verdad que el programa esta muy bien , y encima tocan la magia desde diferentes puntos , mentalismo , magia de cerca , escenario ....  dandole claro tambien toques de humor , yo para mi opinion personalal me gusta mas que nada x aqui , no digo que los magos sean mejores , sino el enfoque del programa , o por lo menos eso es desde mi puntos de vista

----------


## mariio

> * Por ver el aspecto positivo de todo esto, el niño, Carlos, estuvo genial. Qué manejo, qué dominio de la escena, qué tranquilidad... QUÉ ENVIDIA!!!! Sana, por supuesto, pero me encantó su actuación.
> 
> Enhorabuena, chaval, por si te llega. *


carlitos es del CIMAPS es compañero mio y ya veis lo que hacemos los niños de alli tenemos muchos magos que nos enseñan a arreglar los problemas como lo de la dama el proximo niño que saldra en shalakabula es javi un niño de 12 años que manipula genial las bolas y yo no saldre porque mido 1'85 me lo dijeron q kerian a niños mas pekeños
por lo menos salgo a veces en el video de presentacion 
por cierto si quereis ver a carlos a javi o a mi estamos actuando los sabados en la sala de magia houdini y dentro de poco en vallecas habra dos pases de la actuacion que hacemos cojunta javi y yo en el teatro de la ciudad de los muchachos mucha manipulacion y poca cosa automatica es el estilo de javi y mio 
un saludo

----------


## ernes y pico

respecto a los magos sin duda me quedo con luis de matos , como casi todos creo , pero tambien me gusta mucho murphy , y alberto de figueidedo , ademas me divierto con tony gambero , que cara dura tiene el tio ..... , pero maria potente ...... hace bromas que no tienen gracia , y la encuentro muy creida y antipatica , potente si ves esto un saludo   :117: DD , bueno el mentalista jose carlos no esta mal , aisman... nuse los juegos que hace son todos parecidos , pero claro ese es su trabajo , aa muy bueno el juego de gavilan con las palomas , muy limpio. yunke tiene sus cosas , no me gusto el juego que hizo de la rosa de david copperfield ... se le noto un poco .... aunque alomejor no para la vista del publico pero si para la vista de un mago . y ya solo me queda hablar de paz padilla , fantastica le da ese toque de humor y simpatia , bueno eso es todo jejeej espero que tambien deis vuestras opiniones sobre el programa

----------


## mariio

por cierto el programa estubo muy bien pero gavilan... lance burton copy y me disgusto fijaos a partir de lo de los guantes es todo igual que la rutina de lance burton en el fism hasta los mismos gestos
un saludo

----------


## brujilla

ala! aki en andalucia, en el ultimo programa salio bibiana fernandez y el frutero!! vamos con retraso!!

----------


## brujilla

la verdad es que, aunque me cuesta decirlo, yunke se paso, aunque me parti de risa cuando sale con las gafas estilo culo de vaso, yo me quedo mejor con su espectaculo  :D

----------


## ernes y pico

aqui en andalucia no vamos con retraso , con retraso va madrid creo , y efectivamente el ultimo programa de shalakabula es el que salieron el frutero y bibiana

----------


## Dow

los que van retrasados es telemadrid... por cierto, mañana lunes voy de público a shalakabula, me apunto a todo jiji


salud!

----------


## Mago Habibi

Pues por lo visto mañana 9 de Mayo no hay Shalakabula en Telemadrid  ya que emiten el Partido de inauguración del Estadio Alfredo di Stéfano. Al día siguiente tampoco. Eso se traduce en una semana más de retraso frente a Andalucia TV lo que hacen casi 15 días.  :?

----------


## ernes y pico

> Pues por lo visto mañana 9 de Mayo no hay Shalakabula ya que emiten el Partido de inauguración del Estadio Alfredo di Stéfano. Al día siguiente tampoco. Eso se traduce en una semana más de retraso frente a Andalucia TV lo que hacen casi 15 días.  :?


Pues vaya eso si que es mala suerte , pero bueno ya lo veras antes o temprano, de todas maneras creo que la gente colgara sus ideas sobre el programa y asi podras tener un pequeño avance jejejej

----------


## Magic Kay

> Iniciado por Magic Kay
> 
> * Por ver el aspecto positivo de todo esto, el niño, Carlos, estuvo genial. Qué manejo, qué dominio de la escena, qué tranquilidad... QUÉ ENVIDIA!!!! Sana, por supuesto, pero me encantó su actuación.
> 
> Enhorabuena, chaval, por si te llega. * 
> 
> 
> carlitos es del CIMAPS es compañero mio y ya veis lo que hacemos los niños de alli tenemos muchos magos que nos enseñan a arreglar los problemas como lo de la dama el proximo niño que saldra en shalakabula es javi un niño de 12 años que manipula genial las bolas y yo no saldre porque mido 1'85 me lo dijeron q kerian a niños mas pekeños
> por lo menos salgo a veces en el video de presentacion 
> ...


* Pues lo dicho, me gustaría que le transmitieras mis felicitaciones.

Una pregunta, si eres tan amable. Hablas de los niños magos de allí. ¿Es que se dan clases de manera habitual? ¿Todos los días de la semana, durante el fin de semana? Gracias por adelantado por la información.

Estaría bien que avisárais cuando hagáis las actuaciones en Vallekas. A ver si podemos ir a veros. Lo de Houdini lo tenemos un poco más difícil.*

----------


## Magic Kay

> Iniciado por Magic Kay
> 
> * Por ver el aspecto positivo de todo esto, el niño, Carlos, estuvo genial. Qué manejo, qué dominio de la escena, qué tranquilidad... QUÉ ENVIDIA!!!! Sana, por supuesto, pero me encantó su actuación.
> 
> Enhorabuena, chaval, por si te llega. * 
> 
> 
> carlitos es del CIMAPS es compañero mio y ya veis lo que hacemos los niños de alli tenemos muchos magos que nos enseñan a arreglar los problemas como lo de la dama el proximo niño que saldra en shalakabula es javi un niño de 12 años que manipula genial las bolas y yo no saldre porque mido 1'85 me lo dijeron q kerian a niños mas pekeños
> por lo menos salgo a veces en el video de presentacion 
> ...


* Pues lo dicho, me gustaría que le transmitieras mis felicitaciones.

Una pregunta, si eres tan amable. Hablas de los niños magos de allí. ¿Es que se dan clases de manera habitual? ¿Todos los días de la semana, durante el fin de semana? Gracias por adelantado por la información.

Estaría bien que avisárais cuando hagáis las actuaciones en Vallekas. A ver si podemos ir a veros. Lo de Houdini lo tenemos un poco más difícil.*

----------


## Dow

anoche estuve en la grabación de shalakabula como público... bastante bien, repetir dos cosas y ya está, lo demás salió bien... hubo un problema, que me molestó mucho, y fue el público... os cuento:

algunas coordinadoras de la agencia con la que vamos son muy listas, y para llevar más gente dice que se sale de allí a las 22:00... siendo mentira, entonces mucha gente se quejaba, sin tener culpa los del programa... aun así, es lógico que si por ejemplo, los mismos del programa dicen que se sale a las 22:00, sea un "más o menos"... no saben cuántas veces repetirán y tal, pero bueno... la gente se quejaba y tal, no se cayaba cuando pedían silencio, por lo que se perjudicaban a  sí mismos... más se tardaba...

lo que más me calentó... sobre las 22:30 hay que repetir uno de los primeros números, hecho por Anthony Blake, de adivinar los objetos de unas bolsitas y tal... no entiendo por qué lo repitieron, porque salió muy bien el primero... y no se qué pasó que algo se rompió y tardaron 20 minutos en ponerse a grabar... a la que ya salió al plató para empezar, el público le dio un fuerte y caluroso... abucheo, insultos... indignante, a Anthony Blake! y sin culpa de nada! él se quedó pilladísimo, mirando a la gente  :shock:   pidió el micro al regidor para decir unas palabras (como buen pofesioná) e hizo algo que, como él mismo dijo "no tendría que hacer yo, y es pedir disculpas, y yo no debería darlas porque yo no tengo la culpa de nada..."   o algo así...    dice "aguantad 15 minutos sólo" y la gente cayada escuchando... dice "15, 20 minutos" y parece que esos 5 minutos de más iban a ser el infierno, porque le cayó otro abucheo... "no se os puede decir nada, gracias por venir" y volvió al plató... desesperación de regidorxs y demás gente... Jaume y yo flipando, cansados de esa gente, joe! cayaos, vemos lo que haga, quien quiera disfrutarlo que lo haga, los demás aguanten un poco y nos vamos! al final grabaron un número de disparar con un rifle a unos platos o algo así sin público... nos tuvimos que ir antes... y eso me mosqueó un poquino... mientras salíamos, me acerqué a Anthony, que estaba en el plató indignado, le pedí un autógrafo en una carta... y bueno, qué se le va a hacer, hay gente que no sé para qué va, y gente que no sé para qué miente, en fin... unos cuantos autógrafos y fotos me traje a casa... varios trucos bonitos (la rutinas de cuerdas que se marcó Matos fue buenísima, rota y recompuesta y pesadilla del profesor, muy bien hecha, para canalsur la semana que viene, para telemadrid, la siguiente, eso me dijeron) y... un pequeño enfado, que por parte de Jaume fue más... se desahogó conmigo  :(  es broma, xD



salud!

----------


## mariio

kay te cuento en houdini hay clases pero ahora somos de la asociacion 
respecto a la actuacion en vallekas me gustaria que nos ayudaran puesto que queremos presentar la bola okito 
los que lo conocen saven el lio que supone eso 
necesitamos a gente para que nos ayude a instalarla 
un saludo

----------


## Magic Kay

> kay te cuento en houdini hay clases pero ahora somos de la asociacion 
> respecto a la actuacion en vallekas me gustaria que nos ayudaran puesto que queremos presentar la bola okito 
> los que lo conocen saven el lio que supone eso 
> necesitamos a gente para que nos ayude a instalarla 
> un saludo


* No entiendo lo que dices: En Houdini hay clases, pero ahora sóis de la asociación? Quiere decir que también hay clases en la asociación?

En cuanto a la bola Okito no sé lo que es, por tanto no sé si podría ayudaros... Si fuera sí dedicme qué puedo hacer!*

----------


## mariio

> Iniciado por mariio
> 
> kay te cuento en houdini hay clases pero ahora somos de la asociacion 
> respecto a la actuacion en vallekas me gustaria que nos ayudaran puesto que queremos presentar la bola okito 
> los que lo conocen saven el lio que supone eso 
> necesitamos a gente para que nos ayude a instalarla 
> un saludo
> 
> 
> ...


pues que vamos primero das las clases de iniciacion y despues pasas a la asociacion del CIMAPS respecto a la bola okito necesitamos ayuda para la colocacion del guimmikazo por no llamarlo de otra forma 
un saludo

----------


## vanhalen

estimado mariio!

perdona podrias decirme exactamente en que se parece gavilan a lance burton? porque yo vi el numero y fisicamente no se parece en nada, y en gestos que quieres que te diga, tampoco!! lance trabaja muy lento y gavilan es mas dinamico. yo lo que vi es un numero clasico de palomas muy bien hecho tecnicamente y perfecto para profanos. todos los clasicos que he visto con palomas empiezan igual, se quitan los guantes y se transforman en una paloma (shimada, pierre alain, marko karvo, etc). sacar una paloma de un pañuelo es otro clasico (cosa que no hace lance burton), la rutina de la vela y la paloma es otro clasico (shimada, valentino, etc) y me parece que gavilan le dio un toque personal cargando la paloma antes de que desaparezca la vela, que por cierto me pareció genial. el periodico roto recompuesto es otro clasico que ni si quiera invento lance burton, simplemente lo popularizo, porque tambien lo hace amos levkovilch (otro palomero clasico).el final de gavilan me parecio apoteosico!! porque creo que todos los que lo vimos nos comimos la carga del papagayo! y eso creo que no lo hace lance burton verdad?

incluso decirte que si gavilan te parecio copia a burton, tambien podriamos decir que burton es una copia de chaning pollock, ya que lo hace burton es un numero en homenaje a pollock.

asi que antes de criticar documentate un poco mas de lo que son los clasicos!

----------


## vanhalen

estimado mariio!

perdona podrias decirme exactamente en que se parece gavilan a lance burton? porque yo vi el numero y fisicamente no se parece en nada, y en gestos que quieres que te diga, tampoco!! lance trabaja muy lento y gavilan es mas dinamico. yo lo que vi es un numero clasico de palomas muy bien hecho tecnicamente y perfecto para profanos. todos los clasicos que he visto con palomas empiezan igual, se quitan los guantes y se transforman en una paloma (shimada, pierre alain, marko karvo, etc). sacar una paloma de un pañuelo es otro clasico (cosa que no hace lance burton), la rutina de la vela y la paloma es otro clasico (shimada, valentino, etc) y me parece que gavilan le dio un toque personal cargando la paloma antes de que desaparezca la vela, que por cierto me pareció genial. el periodico roto recompuesto es otro clasico que ni si quiera invento lance burton, simplemente lo popularizo, porque tambien lo hace amos levkovilch (otro palomero clasico).el final de gavilan me parecio apoteosico!! porque creo que todos los que lo vimos nos comimos la carga del papagayo! y eso creo que no lo hace lance burton verdad?

incluso decirte que si gavilan te parecio copia a burton, tambien podriamos decir que burton es una copia de chaning pollock, ya que lo hace burton es un numero en homenaje a pollock.

asi que antes de criticar documentate un poco mas de lo que son los clasicos!

----------


## mariio

> estimado mariio!
> 
> perdona podrias decirme exactamente en que se parece gavilan a lance burton? porque yo vi el numero y fisicamente no se parece en nada, y en gestos que quieres que te diga, tampoco!! lance trabaja muy lento y gavilan es mas dinamico. yo lo que vi es un numero clasico de palomas muy bien hecho tecnicamente y perfecto para profanos. todos los clasicos que he visto con palomas empiezan igual, se quitan los guantes y se transforman en una paloma (shimada, pierre alain, marko karvo, etc). sacar una paloma de un pañuelo es otro clasico (cosa que no hace lance burton), la rutina de la vela y la paloma es otro clasico (shimada, valentino, etc) y me parece que gavilan le dio un toque personal cargando la paloma antes de que desaparezca la vela, que por cierto me pareció genial. el periodico roto recompuesto es otro clasico que ni si quiera invento lance burton, simplemente lo popularizo, porque tambien lo hace amos levkovilch (otro palomero clasico).el final de gavilan me parecio apoteosico!! porque creo que todos los que lo vimos nos comimos la carga del papagayo! y eso creo que no lo hace lance burton verdad?
> 
> incluso decirte que si gavilan te parecio copia a burton, tambien podriamos decir que burton es una copia de chaning pollock, ya que lo hace burton es un numero en homenaje a pollock.
> 
> asi que antes de criticar documentate un poco mas de lo que son los clasicos!


una cosa
ya se que lance burton no invento esos juegos pero lance burton hace esta secuencia:paloma de la nada,paloma de los guantes,velas y paloma de la ultima vela y periodico roto y recompuesto con paloma
comparalo con el,fijate los gestos de la parte de la de los guantes y compara
la carga de la paloma antes de desaparecer la vela la hace lance burton en su rutina de manipulacion de su show no te dire que lo de el papagayo esta bien pero estoy hablando de esa parte 
y lo de que lo hiciese otro mago no significa nada lo que no se puede hacer es copiar una rutina entera, hay que sacar un poco de originalidad es lo que pienso y documente lo que me documente no voy a cambiar de opinion
un saludo

----------


## zhoraida

queridisimo publico de shalakabula... lo adverti lo adverti. Cierto es que las chicas de la agencia dicen lo que les dicen en el programa y cierto es que el programa les dice que se acaba a las 10, 10:30; a ella no les conviene mentir (os lo aseguro). 
Suerte tuvisteis en repetir dos cosillas porque nosotros repetimos dos veces todos los efectos... es lo que hay!! y las cámaras son muy traicioneras lo que tu ves alli en el plató no es lo mismo que luego se ve en la tele, ya sabes. Anthony Blake es un gran profesional y seguramente el juego fue perfecto pero... la camara es la camara.
Un saludillo
P.D: Jaume a ver cuando te veo...

----------


## Magic Kay

> pues que vamos primero das las clases de iniciacion y despues pasas a la asociacion del CIMAPS respecto a la bola okito necesitamos ayuda para la colocacion del guimmikazo por no llamarlo de otra forma 
> un saludo


*
Ya me queda claro lo de las clases, gracias. Lo que no entiendo es lo otro. Pero vamos, si necesitáis ayuda, y puedo echárosla, ya sabéis dónde están los mensajes privados  :-D*

----------


## OrLoK

Hace una semana vi por primera vez Shala Kabula (hasta entonces solo había oído hablar de él en estos foros)... y me resultó algo decepcionante, pero ojo, no por los magos, que no se quienes eran pero hicieron unos trucos impecables   :Lol:  , sino por la estructura del programa en sí, que es media hora de entrevistas y chascarrillos con los invitados entre truco y truco  :evil: . 

En el programa que yo vi estaban de invitados Chiquito de la Calzada y Sofía Mazagatos, y no es que fueran sosos... ¡es que aquello se hacía eterno! Entre las entrevistas eternas y la publicidad y la canción de Shala Kabulaaaaa que ponen cada dos por tres se me quitaron las ganas de volver a ver el programa.

Pero insisto, el problema no es de los magos sino de los creadores del programa. Por eso prefiero el Nada x Aquí de Cuatro  8-)

----------


## vanhalen

solo te digo una cosa mariio! te repito que son CLASICOS DE MAGIA CON PALOMAS y no he visto a miguel gavilan ningun gesto de lance burton. de todas formas si le tienes algo que criticar porque no se lo dices tu mismo en persona? es muy facil hacer una critica destructiva en este foro. seguro que si el te ve actuar en algun sitio, a lo mejor te podria decir a quien te pareces, porque no creo que eas original. creo que tenemos que valorar a los magos de otras formas como el pedazo de curro que puede llevar un numero asi...

un saludo!

----------


## mariio

> solo te digo una cosa mariio! te repito que son CLASICOS DE MAGIA CON PALOMAS y no he visto a miguel gavilan ningun gesto de lance burton. de todas formas si le tienes algo que criticar porque no se lo dices tu mismo en persona? es muy facil hacer una critica destructiva en este foro. seguro que si el te ve actuar en algun sitio, a lo mejor te podria decir a quien te pareces, porque no creo que eas original. creo que tenemos que valorar a los magos de otras formas como el pedazo de curro que puede llevar un numero asi...
> 
> un saludo!


de todas formas yo puedo decir quien me gusta y quien no sin necesidad de conocer todo los clasicos de la magia de ahi la opinion de alguien yo a ti no te puedo decir que gavilan no te guste y tu no me puedes decir que me guste y yo no te puedo decir que no te guste
asique buen rollito
un saludo

----------


## Magic Kay

> En el programa que yo vi estaban de invitados Chiquito de la Calzada y Sofía Mazagatos, y no es que fueran sosos... ¡es que aquello se hacía eterno! Entre las entrevistas eternas y la publicidad y la canción de Shala Kabulaaaaa que ponen cada dos por tres se me quitaron las ganas de volver a ver el programa.
> Pero insisto, el problema no es de los magos sino de los creadores del programa. Por eso prefiero el Nada x Aquí de Cuatro  8-)


[b]Está claro que en cuanto a ritmo de programa, en lo que se refiere a la magia, es mucho mejor y más dinámico el de Cuatro. En apenas 50 minutos tienes más juegos que en las dos horas de Shalakabula. Pero son dos enfoques diferentes, que al parecer están gustando prácticamente por igual. Si me apuras, más el de TeleMadrid.

Es cierto que a los que buscamos magia, y nos sobra lo demás, Shalakabula se nos hace pesado... Pero yo desde hace varios programas me lo grabo y lo veo al día siguiente pasando lo que no me interesa. Te sugiero que hagas lo mismo, porque las apariciones de los magos son sensacionales.[/b]

----------


## Dow

> queridisimo publico de shalakabula... lo adverti lo adverti. Cierto es que las chicas de la agencia dicen lo que les dicen en el programa y cierto es que el programa les dice que se acaba a las 10, 10:30; a ella no les conviene mentir (os lo aseguro). 
> Suerte tuvisteis en repetir dos cosillas porque nosotros repetimos dos veces todos los efectos... es lo que hay!! y las cámaras son muy traicioneras lo que tu ves alli en el plató no es lo mismo que luego se ve en la tele, ya sabes. Anthony Blake es un gran profesional y seguramente el juego fue perfecto pero... la camara es la camara.
> Un saludillo
> P.D: Jaume a ver cuando te veo...





curras ahí? si es así, podías haberle dicho eso al público ese tan bueno que hubo xD pero bueno, yo encantado de ver dos veces el efecto, fue bueno   :Smile1:  

dijiste que ibas a currar en el Parque de Atracciones de zombie en la puerta de la casa del terror, estás? si es así, Jaume está en la parra, pues le dije que te pondrías ahí... y fue el sábado y me dijo que se le olvidó pasar a ver si estabas...

----------


## zhoraida

JAJAJA curro en el parque si!! y el sabado hubo tanta gente que no veia ná... jaume ha estado siempre en la parra... tu en tu linea.

Y currar en shalakabula :Confused:  nooooo yo nunca dije eso jejeje

----------


## Mr.Korben

Weno impresionante el juego de luis de matos, tanto el de los ases como el ultimo....con una caja trasnparente!!!! como leñe a exo eso  :Confused: !!!! :S adema, yo me estaba fijando desde el principio en los deo de la muje antes de entra y durante, pa ve si cambiaba o algo raro...pero nada!!!
Joder...cagon die

Sabeis por casualidad como se llama el juego ese de sacar las cartas de la baraja y por arte de magia k en un movimiento vuelvan a estar dentro :Confused:  Es que Figueiredo lo ha exo y recuerdo que en uno de los videos de Copperfield tambien lo hacia en un tren.

Un saludo!!

----------


## Miguel Díaz

Nadie vio el numerito de yunke con el ojo... este programa cada día me parece mas malo.

Yo de verdad hace semanas que no veo shalakabula, y mas que va a hacer... ni me gusta el formato, y menos aun el nuevo fichaje mentalista (  :Lol:  )

Un saludo.

----------


## wallace

Ayer vi shalakabula que hacía unos cuantos programas que no lo veía. En general bien , pero el tony gambero, joeerr, que si que muy graciosete en plan gamberrete, pero coño en el juego ese que se ponía en mitad de la calle y paraba los coches y que lo repitió varias veces. Y en todas la carta elegida por el personal era la K de trebol y la que el sacaba en grande la Q de corazones, si encima al principio se ve que el que escoge la carta lo hace diciendo alto mientras el rifflea las cartas lo que consigues es que la gente se de cuenta de que existe un forzaje, quizás no saben como pero si que de alguna manera al dar a elegir la carta en esas condiciones el "mago" de alguna manera puede hacer que escojas la que a él le interesa. Vamos que estas dejando claro que existe un forzaje.

Yo creo que con este tipo de cosas hay que tener más cuidado, en nada x aqui cuando hacen juegos en la calle que repiten a distintas personas, siempre son cartas distintas, no todo el mundo "casualmente" escoge la K de trebol. Este juego evidentemente no permite hacerlo con otras cartas, pues no lo hagas tantas veces, utilizalo para hacerlo en una actuación en el escenario.

A mi es que este tío como mago me deja demasiado que desear, y no me vale lo que he leido muchas veces "es que por lo menos hace reir" Porque por esa regla cualquier humorista aprende unos truquillos y ale ya tenemos mago pa la tele... hombree no es muy bueno pero como hace reir....

Ale lo dicho

----------


## Miguel Díaz

wallace, estoy totalmente de acuerdo contigo.

Yo creo que ese tipo de detalles que nada x aqui si que cuida, ya ha quedado demostrado que shalakabula no. Como lo de cortar juegos a medias y meter publicidad. Quitar la atención de los magos, y darsela a Chiquito, Alsonso Caparros, y otros del mismo sector...

Yo os aseguro que me alegro mucho de que haya programas de magia en TV porque fomenta este mundo y es bueno para todos.

Pero tambien os digo que chan-ta-ta-chan (del maestro Tamariz) tiene mucho mas parecidos con nada x aqui que con shalakabula, aunque estos ultimos sean en un formato mucho mas moderno.



 :roll:

----------


## Gandalf

No cuidar forzar siempre cartas distintas es culpa del mago.

Cortar los juegos o dar preferencia a los invitados es responsabilidad de la productora y las cadenas televisivas.

En mi opinión es muchísimo peor lo de la cámara oculta de Yunke. Siempre le elogio sus actuaciones de escena, pero esta cámara oculta y otras que le he visto me parecen muy, pero que muy lamentables. ¿Se está convirtiendo el mago en un bromista callejero? ¿Es lícito asustar a las personas que están haciendo en ese y otros programas?

El resto del programa me gustó bastante.

----------


## Dow

el efecto de la broma de yunke es muy bueno... pero... no para hacerlo así... al probre hombre casi le da algo...


por cierto, alguien vio a HALEXX :Confused:  salió Halexx en los videos de los castings jijiji, era el más feo de todos jajajaja es broma :P

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

> de todas formas yo puedo decir quien me gusta y quien no sin necesidad de conocer todo los clasicos de la magia de ahi la opinion de alguien yo a ti no te puedo decir que gavilan no te guste y tu no me puedes decir que me guste y yo no te puedo decir que no te guste
> asique buen rollito
> un saludo


lapartecontratantedelaprimeraparteseráconsiderada  comolapartecontratantedelaprimeraparte.

Por favor.. a ver si ponemos un poquito más de atención a los puntos, las comas, las mayúsculas.. (lo de los acentos ya vendrá despues). Te juro que no he podido enterarme de lo que querías decir.

----------


## Magic Kay

> Pero tambien os digo que chan-ta-ta-chan (del maestro Tamariz) tiene mucho mas parecidos con nada x aqui que con shalakabula, aunque estos ultimos sean en un formato mucho mas moderno.


* Completamente de acuerdo con esta apreciación. Mientras que Nada X Aquí es un programa de magia hecho desde el amor a ella, Shalakabula es un espectáculo que utiliza la magia... Aunque no tiene por qué ser malo. Sí lo es lo que lo rodea (hace tiempo que no lo veo. Lo grabo y degusto las actuaciones). 

Eso sí, se ve completamente compensado por las actuaciones, cada vez mejores, de Murphy de Figueiredo. Son GRANDES!! estos dos.
*

----------


## zhoraida

Un comentario pero sin entrar en las comparaciones: viendo la actuacion de blake con paz padilla, ¿como se puede estropear tanto la actuacion de un mago? ¿quitandole protagonismo?... una demostracion psicologica de como con pensamientos positivos podemos variar sensaciones se convierte en un casi monologo comico que hace que el publico no sepa ni lo que ha pasado...
Deberian hacerselo mirar un poquito!!
Me cabrea bastante la verdad, podrían mejorar esas cosas porque el personaje de Blake esta cambiando por culpa de sus ayudantes!!
Un saludo

----------


## Mr.Korben

Nose...yo la verdad es que Blake para mi ya me ha demostrado todo. Pienso que ha hecho muy mal en fichar por Shalakabula pero bueno....el se lo esta buscando. Yo estoy viendolo ahora mismo....y lo quito cada 2x3 porque cada semana me raya mas el programa, y encima con mi paisana Padilla que tambien esta perdiendo la poca gracia que tenia...fuf...

En fin, weno, alguien sabe como le puedo quita las braguitas a mis amigas con 2 pañuelos :Confused:  jejejejeje, es que ese juego ma interesao tela

Un saludoooo

----------


## Magic Kay

*Lo que merece la pena es la magia. La parafernalia que rodea al programa cada vez es más aburrida. Pero es normal, seguro que ninguno de los que estamos en el foro vemos Salsa Rosa. Y eso es Shalakabula, una mezcla de magia con cotilleos!!*

----------


## zhoraida

no estoy hablando de algo que no sea la magia!! 
estoy diciendo que no le han dejado hacer un juego a Blake por el afan del protagonismo, por hacer la gracia o por yo que se. me da igual que le programa sea de cotilleos... eso no disculpa que toquen las p.... y jo... un juego a un gran mago.
Siento las pàlabras pero me parece indignante y mas aun que se justifique por la dinamica del programa... venga hombre!!!

----------


## ign

La verdad es que no comprendo como magos tan buenos como Blake, Murphy, Alberto de Figueiredo, etc. no hacen nada por que se cambie un poco la dinámica del programa.
Hay que tragarse a personajillos del mundo del famoseo estropeando juegos... Bueno, tiene un pase, pero ¿no podrían haber hecho que Blake sacara a otro voluntario? Con toda la gente que hay entre el público y tienen que usar siempre a los famosos o a Paz Padilla...
Y lo que menos me gusta: la puñetera cámara oculta. Tenemos que tragarnos a Yunke sacándose un ojo o a Aisman enseñando tripas en un libro ante el disgusto y desagrado de las víctimas.
Cosas como esa degradan a la magia, convierten los juegos en simples gamberradas que carecen de gracia alguna.
Hace tiempo que para mí, el único programa de televisión que se puede considerar de magia es "Nada x aquí".

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

Debo reconocer que ya casi no veo Shalakabula. Me ha hartado un poco. 

NO ME GUSTA ANTHONY BLAKE, quede claro, y no he visto la mencionada actuación en la que Paz Padilla le robó protagonismo. sin embargo si que puedo afirmar que, aunque no me guste Blake, no me parece correcto que se le robe protagonísmo. No sé de quién será la culpa (¿la eligió él? ¿se la impusieron por guión?...), pero ni se lo merece ni es beuno para la magia.

Y lo que me parece ya el punto final es que durante las actuaciones aparezcan cartelitos por debajo con paridas escritas.

----------


## orlock

Es curioso, el shalakabula hace un mes que no lo veo, porque no sé ni cuando lo echan, cada semana un dia distinto. Creo que aquí en Valencia ni lo hacen ya.
Con el nada x aquí, me pasa parecido, tampoco consigo verlo porque no me acuerdo que lo hacen, si me acuerdo media hora antes, he de verlo, he de verlo, me acuerdo de verlo cuando faltan 5 minutos para que termine.

Conclusión: esto no me pasaba con los programas de Andreu en TV3, porque me apasionaban y esperaba con impaciencia en dia que lo hacian.
Estos dos me dan igual, si lo veo bién, y si no me es indiferente.

----------


## Damael

Pues en el de ayer martes, Blake la pifió un par de veces.
Dos espectadores, uno en cada taburete, ojos cerrados. Se supone que tocaba a uno y lo sentía el otro. Preguntaba ¿has sentido algo? Si, me has tocado en el hombro. El otro espectador "No, me ha tocado a mí". Pero la cosa es que sí tocaba al primero, y se le vió un par de veces. No sé si me he explicado. La cosa era tocarlo sin que se viera, pero se vió.

----------


## Mr.Korben

(Conclusión: esto no me pasaba con los programas de Andreu en TV3, porque me apasionaban y esperaba con impaciencia en dia que lo hacian. 
Estos dos me dan igual, si lo veo bién, y si no me es indiferente.)


Orlok....pues si NadaxAqui no te merece la pena....no se porque estas intentando aprender magia. Una cosa es que no te guste alguno de los que participan en el programa, por ejemplo Jandro es un poco cansino, pero picha, es un gran programa de los que hace años que no se ven.
Y si no lo ves porque no te guste....miralo aunque sea por Ines!!! que esta que se rompe la chabala jajajajaj

----------


## Mr.Korben

Wenu vuelvo a preguntar......alguien sabe como se hace el juego de quitar los calzone y el sujetador con 2 pañuelos :Confused:  Si alguien lo sabe que me envie un privado porfiiii que tengo una amiga que esta que se rompe y no se deja...xD

----------


## ignoto

Tienes dos opciones:
 - Te compras el juego en Tiendamagia (si, este es comprado).

 - Te la ligas.

El segundo probablemente te salga mucho mas caro pero puede que los resultados se parezcan mas a lo que tú quieres.


(Panda salidos)

----------


## Mr.Korben

jajajajajaja ayyyyyyyyy Ignoto   :Oops:  , y como se llama el juego?? porque no creo que venga en Tiendamagia el juego del sujetador xD.
Un beso....pirata jejejejeje 8-)

----------


## ignoto

bragas siglo XX
sujetador siglo XX (o sostén siglo XX)
calzoncillos siglo XX
pañuelo siglo XX


Siglo XX es el gimmick

----------


## BusyMan

Se te ha olvidado el Ultimate Card in the Casco:
El Casco siglo XX


¿¿Pero que oyen mis ojos?? Es la primera vez que oigo que Jandro es cansino. Cierto es que sobre gustos no hay nada x aquí escrito... pero yo con Jandro me meo!

----------


## miguelajo

Jandro es un GENIO Y PUNTO. Se acabó la discursión... :D 
Solo hay dos verdades en esta vida que no se cuestionan...
Y una es que Jandro en un CRACK.
La otra me la reservo.
 :D

----------


## Gandalf

Los juegos se encuentran en los libros, en los dvds, en la mula...

La presentación y la buena magia no. Y Jandro tiene mucho de eso. Para mi él y Piedrahita son la sorpresa del programa. Inés es una gran maga pero su presentación, al ser más clásica, la hace destacar menos y a Jorge ya le conocía, así que no ha sido una sorpresa ver lo bueno que es.

De mi parte hay flores para todos pero además hay aplausos para Jandro y Piedrahita. Son los que más me están gustando.

----------


## ignoto

A los otros no tengo el gusto de conocerlos personalmente pero si son la mitad de buena gente de lo que comenta Jandro, son geniales.

----------


## Manel Vicenç

Yo no tengo la suerte de conocer a ninguno en persona. La primera vez que he visto actuar a Jandro fue en el festival Li-Chang de Badalona, el pasado febrero (sed comprensivos, llevo poco en el tema). Me encantó, casi fue lo que mas me gustó del festival. Incomprensiblemente (o quizas no tanto :roll: ) en la emisión del programa por TV3 lo sustituyeron por el mag Lari. Durante la actuación tuvo que lidiar alguna situación complicada (yo estaba muy cerca) y lo hizo de "coña".
Y en NadaxAqui está genial. Es el que mas me gusta (...bueno, en cuanto a guapura Inés, claro), reconociendo que me gustan todos.

----------


## Magic Kay

* En cuanto a "belleza" es lógico que Inés nos parezca la más guapa. Joer, es la única chica  :-D Como si hubiera otra posibilidad... 

Pero en cuanto a la magia, las actuaciones de los cuatro son sobresalientes. Y el programa es prácticamente redondo. Rezuma magia y amor por ella en todos y cada uno de los momentos... Lo que no ocurre con Shalakabula, que se está convirtiendo en un espectáculo de variedades.

De la gente que conozco, a los magos nos gusta más NadaXaquí, pero a las madres y padres que no tienen nada que ver con la magia, les va más Shalakabula. Cosas del directo!!!!! 

Así que no hay que despreciar a ninguno de los dos pues cada uno cumple su función. Y el de TeleMadrid también tiene grandes magos!!*

----------


## Mago Habibi

Hola

Alguien sabe que pasa con el Shalakabula de hoy martes dia 20 en Telemadrid?

No esta anunciado.

Lo habrán retirado de la parrilla?  :-( 

Un saludo

----------


## Damael

Acabo de mirar y en Canal Sur sí que lo ponen, a las 22,20 h.
Invitados: Arancha del Sol y Manolo Sarria

----------


## Mago Habibi

Si pero en Telemadrid no....  :-( 

Esperaremos a ver que pasa, si ha sido cambio de programacion o que...

Un saludo

----------


## lop1

Pues... en telemadrid ya no hacen shalakabula. Ahora, Antonio Hidalgo presenta un programa de musica (escúchala otra vez) :-( 
Que pena, solo lo haran en canal sur... :( (ahora que había descubierto telemadrid en directo por satélite en internet...) :evil:

----------


## Dorado84

A mi en general me ha gustado pero de nuevo Enric Magoo con su numero de Frankestein...... no tiene mas repertorio??

----------


## KlinKlan

Esto es un tema que me trae loco..., y voy a romper un poco el hilo, así que perdón,pero... ¿¿realmente pensais que la tal Inés está tan buena?? A mi no me gusta absolutamente nada, y cuando la oí hablar...fue peor aún. No se, todos los dias por la calle veo cientos de mujeres más guapas y atractivas que esa mujer, y van sin maquillar y sin iluminación, y sin cámaras...

que ningún fan se enfade, que sólo es mi opinión.  :Smile1:

----------


## halexx

HOla, vengo ahora mismo de actuar en shalakabula, y....  ha cambiado:

Lo presenta maria del monte, ya no esta luis de matos,......


Y encima ya no lo emitiran de momento en telemadrid.



que pena¡¡¡¡¡

saludossss

----------


## MJJMarkos

María del Monte?

Ya no está Luis de Matos?

 :Lol:  .

Buenísimo!  :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## Dorado84

> Esto es un tema que me trae loco..., y voy a romper un poco el hilo, así que perdón,pero... ¿¿realmente pensais que la tal Inés está tan buena?? A mi no me gusta absolutamente nada, y cuando la oí hablar...fue peor aún. No se, todos los dias por la calle veo cientos de mujeres más guapas y atractivas que esa mujer, y van sin maquillar y sin iluminación, y sin cámaras...
> 
> que ningún fan se enfade, que sólo es mi opinión.


Ines es de Nadaxaqui, este post es de Shalakabula.

Yo vi ayer Shalakabula y Luis de Matos no estaba pero la presentadora era Paz Padilla. Lo que si he escuchado que para la proxima temporada estara Maria del Monte, pero hasta ayer podemos estar tranquilos porque no estaba....

Saludos

----------


## Mr.Korben

Maria del Monte :Confused: ? como diria Matias Prats " Pero esto que eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee ".....joder. Mira que Padilla es paisana mia pero he de reconocer que la caga de muy mala manera con sus gracias sin gracia, pero es que Maria del Monte  :shock: que leñe piensa hacer :Confused:  cantar entre truco y truco una copla :Confused: 

Ahora si que ha decaido Shalakabula para mi....en fin, vaya tela, yo preferiria a una persona minimamente cualificada para presentar un programa de magia y espectaculo, alguien como por ejemplo Ramon Garcia....jajajajaja era bromaaaaaaa xD. En fin...recemos porque al menos vaya un poco mejor que hasta ahora.

Por cierto, el otro dia Figueiredo me dejo  :shock: anodadado de la muerte xD, con el juego que hizo al principio del programa, el de los cortes que hacia la gente y sacaban la carta que decia, y luego lo de coger 10 cartas y sacar los 10 de cada palo....joe, lo tengo grabado y no paro de verlo porque mencanta neng.......lo he subido al señor don burro con el nombre de " Figueiredo crack " por si alguien no lo pudo ver.

Un saludo nens y como dijo el famoso y celebre filosofo Wachina..."ojo por ojo....jejenta y cuatro" xD

----------


## Dorado84

> .... Por cierto, el otro dia Figueiredo me dejo  :shock: anodadado de la muerte xD, con el juego que hizo al principio del programa, el de los cortes que hacia la gente y sacaban la carta que decia, y luego lo de coger 10 cartas y sacar los 10 de cada palo....joe, lo tengo grabado y no paro de verlo porque mencanta neng.......lo he subido al señor don burro con el nombre de " Figueiredo crack " por si alguien no lo pudo ver. ....


Creo que te refieres a la Suit Apparittion. Gracias por subirlo pq a mi tb me gusto muxo y tenia ganas de verlo otra vez. (Aunque si pudieras subirlo a rapisdhare mejor que mejor...jeje) Saludos

----------


## KlinKlan

ok, perdón ya se que es sobre shalakabula pero había leido un par de comentarios sobre Nada x aqui intercalados.
Enric magoo tiene un par de números más, pero Frankie J.B es el que más alegrías le ha dado y por eso siempre lo lleva, porque le funciona. Yo la verdad es que lo he visto cientos de veces y me encanta, no se si le salió de casualidad o fue fruto de muchas, muchas, muchas horas de trabajo, pero es redondo.

Figueiredo ya lo llevo comentando hace tiempo entre amigos y por aquí, para mi es la gran promesa española, dadle unos años y vais a ver..., es el único que lo tiene todo.

----------


## Dorado84

> ok, perdón ya se que es sobre shalakabula pero había leido un par de comentarios sobre Nada x aqui intercalados.
> Enric magoo tiene un par de números más, pero Frankie J.B es el que más alegrías le ha dado y por eso siempre lo lleva, porque le funciona. Yo la verdad es que lo he visto cientos de veces y me encanta, no se si le salió de casualidad o fue fruto de muchas, muchas, muchas horas de trabajo, pero es redondo.
> 
> Figueiredo ya lo llevo comentando hace tiempo entre amigos y por aquí, para mi es la gran promesa española, dadle unos años y vais a ver..., es el único que lo tiene todo.


No hay nada que perdonar, es que es lo que ya se ha comentado, muchas veces escribimos con prisa y parece lo que no es... Yo he visto a Enric Magoo tres veces por televisión y siempre con ese numero, no digo que sea malo pero un poquito de variedad.... 

En cuanto a Alberto de Figueiredo, pues que queréis que os diga?? me encanta su magia y su humor. Saludos

----------


## robertomagia

hola..enric magoo para tu informacion y para que adquieras un poco de cultura magica,,que veo que te falta...es 3 premio fism,,,tiene un 1 permio nacional y un gran premio nacional,junto a los mandrakers de oro,,etc...si lo has visto tres veces  ,,sera que han emitido la grabacion,,,antes de hablar estaria bien informarse y conocer un poco de este arte,,,si quieres variedad  estaria bien que fueras a un congreso ..etc  seguro que no has ido a ninguno todavia,,,,de todas formas hablare con el y le hare llegar tu mensaje  y se lo comentas a el haber que te dice..ok?

----------


## robertomagia

hola..enric magoo para tu informacion y para que adquieras un poco de cultura magica,,que veo que te falta...es 3 premio fism,,,tiene un 1 permio nacional y un gran premio nacional,junto a los mandrakers de oro,,etc...si lo has visto tres veces  ,,sera que han emitido la grabacion,,,antes de hablar estaria bien informarse y conocer un poco de este arte,,,si quieres variedad  estaria bien que fueras a un congreso ..etc  seguro que no has ido a ninguno todavia,,,,de todas formas hablare con el y le hare llegar tu mensaje  y se lo comentas a el haber que te dice..ok?

----------


## Dorado84

> hola..enric magoo para tu informacion y para que adquieras un poco de cultura magica,,que veo que te falta...es 3 premio fism,,,tiene un 1 permio nacional y un gran premio nacional,junto a los mandrakers de oro,,etc...si lo has visto tres veces  ,,sera que han emitido la grabacion,,,antes de hablar estaria bien informarse y conocer un poco de este arte,,,si quieres variedad  estaria bien que fueras a un congreso ..etc  seguro que no has ido a ninguno todavia,,,,de todas formas hablare con el y le hare llegar tu mensaje  y se lo comentas a el haber que te dice..ok?


Pues mira, si conocía su 3er premio de Fism y su 1º en Nacional.....En cuanto a lo de la grabación podría ser pero lo he visto en programas distintos así que no creo que sea una grabación.... En fin, coméntale lo que quieras no tengo ningún tipo de incoveniente. Saludos

----------


## robertomagia

vamos a ver..pero en que cabeza entra que veas tres progamas distintos y salga magoo,,el fue un dia y grabo que luego emitan esa grabacion varias veces no quiere decir que no sepa hacer nada mas...aunque si quieres puedo hablar con la produccion para que vallas tu y nos hagas varios numeros ,ya que veo que eres un gran artista y podriamos aprender mucho de ti............un abrazo

----------


## Dorado84

> vamos a ver..pero en que cabeza entra que veas tres progamas distintos y salga magoo,,el fue un dia y grabo que luego emitan esa grabacion varias veces no quiere decir que no sepa hacer nada mas...aunque si quieres puedo hablar con la produccion para que vallas tu y nos hagas varios numeros ,ya que veo que eres un gran artista y podriamos aprender mucho de ti............un abrazo


A lo que me estoy refiriendo es que ha salido en otros programas no solo Shalakabula.... Lo peor de todo es que el numero si me gusta y creo que se me ha interpretado mal, pero bueno este foro es asi.....en cualquier caso para no continuar con discusiones pido disculpas si mis comentarios te han podido ofender a ti o a Enric Magoo. Saludos

----------


## robertomagia

ok..tal vez sea una mal interpretacion,,un saludo

----------


## JinRoh

No suelo ver Shalakabula, hoy me ha dado por verlo (en canal sur) y veo al "gracioso" de Angel Garó, estropeandole la actuación al pobre chavalillo que había ido al programa, poniendo pegas a todo, haciendo bromas "graciosisimas" e intentando tener el protagonismo. Ya recuerdo por que no veo Shalakabula, lo de que vayan famosos no me gusta nada

----------


## zarkov

El _chavalillo_ es Halexx, miembro de este foro.

----------


## JinRoh

Madre mia, peor me lo pones >.<,  (ya decía yo haber visto esa cara en algún sitio) Pero es que  me cabrée bastante cuando estaba viendo la actuación y vi al Garó ese intentando hacerse el gracioso, y poniendo pegas a todo. Vamos se me hinchó la vena turca como decimos por aqui.

Pero bueno, lo sorteó muy bien y no ocurrió "nada"  .

Muy buena la actuación  :Wink1:

----------


## 3_de_diamantes

¿Que hizó exactamente el "hombre" ese?

----------


## Damael

Pues el "gracioso", al coger la carta y enseñarla a cámara tardó 2 minutos, que si no me acuerdo, que no la enseño, jugando un rato y Halexx desesperado, jugando con el cochecito, lógicamente lo "removió", interrumpiendo la charla del mago cada dos por tres, en fin, hasta a mí me tenía atacado de los nervios.

----------


## robertomagia

muy bien alex te doy un sobresaliente,estuviste fantastico,,que os parecio el resto?

----------


## robertomagia

muy bien alex te doy un sobresaliente,estuviste fantastico,,que os parecio el resto?

----------


## halexx

Gracias a todos,, de verdad,,   estaba muy muy nervioso y encima angel garo me ponía de los nervios  xdddd




saludosss !!

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

Halexx:

Lamentablemente no he podido ver tu actuación  :( y no puedo valroar lo pesado  :evil: que se puso Ángel Garó (aunque me hago una idea con lo que le he visto otras veces). 

Te hago una recomendación. cuando te pase eso, no dejes que te roben la escena. (Hay que echarle valor, pero te aseguro que funciona) En esos caso, paras la actuación, llamas al colaborador como para decirle algo al oido, y le sueltas algo del tipo 'Majete, la estrella soy yo, sigue mi ritmo, ¿vale?' y si se pone muy, pero que muy pesado, le dices (al oído, sin que lo oiga nadie) '¿A tí te gusta que te fastidien las actuaciones? No, ¿verdad? Pues a mí tampoco, así que deja de hacer el idiota'. 

Sí, ya se que suena muy fuerte y que tal vez te parece que no te atreverás.. pero tú quieres ser un artista, ¿no? Pues tienes que luchar por tu prestigio desde el principio. Más vale fastidiar una actuación o dejar planchado a alguien (por muy famoso que sea) que andar toda la vida aguantando tonterías.

 :Wink:

----------


## Robin

Alguien que tenga algunos programas en los que salga René Lavand en televisión por favor que me lo haga saber y me los pase por algún media ó le intercambio material mio de los 90 con lavand en 1 2 3.

Gracias por vuestra colaboración

Atentamente Robin de los Ases,

El mago lleva al diablo en las manos y a Dios en el corazón. W.Ciuró.

----------


## AmadeuS

alguien sabria decirme que numero de programa seria, asi lo busco en algun lado, porque aqui en Argentina no lo dan y quiero ver su actuacion.
SAludos

----------


## halexx

La de Lavand??
La mia?


ejems ejemsn ,, jajjaja ,,me imagino que la de lavand pero bueno,


Rene lavand si no recuerdo mal salio en el espisosio, 1

Y Yo en el episodio 24


Un saludo, halexx :o  :o

----------


## AmadeuS

no, sin ofender a Lavand que es un grande, me referia a la tuya, gracias, espero que la suban a algun lado
saludos y gracias

----------


## lop1

Hace unas semanas subieron en la seccion videos uno de shalakabula (Figuerido "de cartas")...
Como dice Amadeus,alguien que haya visto el de halexx podria subir el video¿?... solo ese recorte (no lo pude ver)
Saludos y gracias

----------


## Sabrina

Qué lástima... aqui en barcelona a menos que tengas tv digital, no hay telemadrid, así que no hay shalakabula. :( 

¿cómo puedo ver ese programa? tengo videos de hace 10 años de rené lavand y me encantaría volver a verlo, en la actualidad. que sublime!

----------


## currichi

Halexx, no sabes lo que sufrí con "la gran actuación de Garó" como ayudante tuyo, vaya m.... de tío. 

A mi que no me hace ni pizca de gracia en sus actuaciones, pués imgínate viendo como te estaba haciendo la pascua, es que me sacó de quicio. Si esto es en otro lugar y yo estoy presente, seguro que se le quitan las ganas de hacer "tanta gracia".

Saludos y enhorabuena, pués también supiste aguantar el tirón.

----------


## venator

Que pena!!! me hubiera encantado ver a un miembro del foro en la tele. Por lo que dicen el Angel Garó te jo... un poco no? pues mira: ¡Que le den por ...! el es un desgraciado que no le aguantan en ningun lado. Es el típico payaso que no hace gracia. Es un cutre que no se merece ni la mitad de las oportunidades que le han dado en TV.
Tu sin embargo piensa que lo que te pasó es una experiencia más que te enriquecerá como artista (es lo único bueno que se puede sacar de semejante personajillo), la próxima vez suéltale algo como lo que te ha dicho O'Malley y que se calle la boca.

Por cierto, perdón por el tono del post pero me hierven la sangre los revienta-actuaciones, y si encima es por TV peor y si encima es a alguien conocido (aunque solo sea del foro) peor que peor.

----------


## xicamagic

hola como estan,soy nueva aqui y me gustaria opinar con vosotros,me enganche al programa shalakabula por mi amiga,que me dijo que su tio trabajaba alli aciendo magia,es aisman,la verdad me encanta shalakabula me rio con tony gambero y con paz padilla a y me encanta lo q hace yunke...luis de matos es un buen mago la verdad siempre aparece como bon james bom jejeje es una pena que aya acabado el programa de aqui les mando un cordial saludo.

----------


## xicamagic

> Un comentario pero sin entrar en las comparaciones: viendo la actuacion de blake con paz padilla, ¿como se puede estropear tanto la actuacion de un mago? ¿quitandole protagonismo?... una demostracion psicologica de como con pensamientos positivos podemos variar sensaciones se convierte en un casi monologo comico que hace que el publico no sepa ni lo que ha pasado...
> Deberian hacerselo mirar un poquito!!
> Me cabrea bastante la verdad, podrían mejorar esas cosas porque el personaje de Blake esta cambiando por culpa de sus ayudantes!!
> Un saludo


hola wapa,quisiera ponerme encontacto contigo porque me interesa elmundillo dela magia y xq veo shalakabula y xq se kien eres,si me ace el favor agregame a beadj_88@hotmail.com muchas gracias espero respuesta cuidese

----------


## xicamagic

> hola soy Aisman en canal sur lo pasan el martes a las 22:00, RECIBE UN CORDIAL SALUDO


HOLA AISMAN COMO ESTAS?NO SE VA HA EMITIR MAS SHALAKABULA :( ??ESPERO QUE SI 8-)

----------


## brujilla

> Iniciado por aisman
> 
> hola soy Aisman en canal sur lo pasan el martes a las 22:00, RECIBE UN CORDIAL SALUDO
> 
> 
> HOLA AISMAN COMO ESTAS?NO SE VA HA EMITIR MAS SHALAKABULA :( ??ESPERO QUE SI 8-)


hola xicamagic, ya mismo empieza otra vez shalakabula, dentro de unas semanitas, no te preocupes  :D

----------


## reisabas

Dios mio,pero esto que es, este programa ha caido en el fondo de la BASURA no solo ya tienen al mentalista ese que no me acuerdo ni como se llamaba que no me gusta nada sino que han traido y ha estado durante un monton de minutos y por partida doble TONY KAMO, pero esto es broma? haciendo "hipnotizar" a la gente y ésta haciendo el ganso.... en fin..... verguenza ajena

Yo de verdad es que aun no le encuentro la gracia a que la gente finja ser hipnotizada y se ponga a hacer el subnormal. y menos aun que el gilipoyas este gane dinero con esto,conocido farsante que hacia años no veiamos en tv(afortunadamente)
 ah! y esta payasada, que tiene que ver con el ilusionismo?
que imagen da esto a alguien con un minimo de materia gris que cambie de canal a un este programa o numero de "ilusionismo"?esto da muy mala imagen


Aun no me he recuperado del shock....de semejante bazofia, en fin he aguantado hasta el final (con mucho zapping) solo para ver lo unico destacable del programa, mi amigo YUNKE ,que estuvo como siemppre genial.como en Granada este fin de semana,que bueno es.

En fin, no creo que vuelva a ver shalakabula nunca mas

----------


## brujilla

pues llevas razón, yo lo grabé y tan sólo vi el número de yunke, que estuvo impresionante, la actuacion en granada espectacular  :shock:  :D

----------


## pscmax

Shalñakabula cada dia me parece que lo cambian de hora y de dia hasta que un dia deje de verlo porque ya no sabia en que hora y dia lo echaban :x 


alguien me lo puede de3cir  :Wink:  ?? 


gracias  :Oops:

----------


## Felipe

En Andalucía TV lo ponen los miércoles por la noche. Hoy viernes 8 lo han puesto a las 10 de la mañana. Esta noche a la 1.30. El domingo a las 22.15 horas. Un lío ¿verdad?

Pues según he leído en TVVi (canal valenciano por satélite) están empezando a repetir los capítulos de la primera temporada.

----------

